# Sticky  You know you're an Introvert when...



## Pyroscope

You walk back from town for an hour and a half late at night purely because you know there won't be anyone in the house all day tomorrow.
You get annoyed at cars driving past whilst you're walking down a dark road because they're interrupting you.
You get more excited than most people consider healthy by the idea of having a lock on your bedroom door.

There didn't seem to be one of these already so I thought I'd start one :laughing:


----------



## cavarice

You find yourself not interested in associating with someone, even though you relate to and get along with the person really well.

You seek out late night shifts in retail & customer service jobs at least partly due to the reduction in social pressure of the work.

When living in a household with multiple people, you arrange your sleep habits so that you do things when people are either away or asleep.


----------



## wjs

You're at an office building walking several paces behind someone, and you slow down so you won't have to take the same elevator as them.


----------



## Pyroscope

cavarice said:


> When living in a household with multiple people, you arrange your sleep habits so that you do things when people are either away or asleep


 This is the reason I go to sleep at such ridiculous hours xD 'Well... No-one else was using 5 in the morning... I thought I'd make it feel wanted...'

You know you're an introvert when a nightclub to you is like a church is to Lucifer


----------



## Nomenclature

:wink: I made this last year:


----------



## Azura Nova

Pyroscope said:


> You get more excited than most people consider healthy by the idea of having a lock on your bedroom door.


I really want a lock on my door...REALLY (now it sounds like I kill people in my room... which I do)

You know you're an introvert when you'd much rather talk online to someone who lives far away than go to a party ^^

When you plan all of these things you could do (alone) in your free time on a saturday but then a friend calls to hang out and you feel forced to say yes even though you wanted some alone time..

When after an hour or so of quiet reflexion in a public place, you realize you're the only person around who's all alone


----------



## lirulin

When everytime you read a book in a public place, you strategically leave out a book on serial killers or something equivalent to deter people from talking to you.

When you've gone over a week without speech without even needing to break your schedule.

When people always think you're plotting something, just because you're so quiet.


----------



## L'Empereur

lirulin said:


> *When everytime you read a book in a public place, you strategically leave out a book on serial killers or something equivalent to deter people from talking to you.*
> 
> When you've gone over a week without speech without even needing to break your schedule.
> 
> When people always think you're plotting something, just because you're so quiet.


Does this work? I am going to try this someday.


----------



## Immemorial

When you realise that over the course of the whole Summer holidays, you've spent about 90% of the hours in your room.


----------



## lirulin

CaesAug said:


> Does this work? I am going to try this someday.


Surprisingly well, actually.


----------



## cavarice

Pyroscope said:


> You get more excited than most people consider healthy by the idea of having a lock on your bedroom door.


This not only excited me, but was actually the case for much of my time growing up. I had a nifty combination lock set up for the door...


----------



## Tridentus

would other people know you are such an introvert? i mean if you were with a couple of your friends, because i met my ENFP friend's INTJ friend a few days ago and it's been us three in the same house, i originally thought he was an ENTP because we had such crazy conversations together and he is pretty randomly hilarious. he doesn't seem to need much alone time, apart from in the mornings when he doesn't seem to want to come out for a bit, but once he has he does at least as much of the talking as we do.


----------



## Vaka

Pyroscope said:


> This is the reason I go to sleep at such ridiculous hours xD 'Well... No-one else was using 5 in the morning... I thought I'd make it feel wanted...'


I got to sleep at about 6 AM because it's preferable. Of course, I'm 17, I'm not gonna be able to do this forever :bored:



> would other people know you are such an introvert? i mean if you were with a couple of your friends, because i met my ENFP friend's INTJ friend a few days ago and it's been us three in the same house, i originally thought he was an ENTP because we had such crazy conversations together and he is pretty randomly hilarious. he doesn't seem to need much alone time, apart from in the mornings when he doesn't seem to want to come out for a bit, but once he has he does at least as much of the talking as we do.


Introversion and extroversion are a lot more than people-aversion and alone time and whatnot :mellow:
I actually prefer to be alone myself. But I'm 100% Ne-dom :laughing:


----------



## Tucken

When you're well familiar with what's on your mind but need a lot of time to verbalize it. 
When you go to a party and end up with a beer in a corner-sofa thinking to yourself "what's the purpose of this? I don't get it". 
When you seek time alone to make up for the abundance of stimuli and interactions that suck your energy dry each day. 
When the internet is your best friend, certainly the most useful!
When you feel tired during the day and much more relaxed in the morning or evening/night -time. 
When you question how and why people bare themselves everyday, telling everyone about everything that has happened in the 24 hours you've been apart!


----------



## DaEvil1

Tucken said:


> When you question how and why people bare themselves everyday, telling everyone about everything that has happened in the 24 hours you've been apart!


This not only makes me puzzled, it makes me frustrated as well. Cause everytime I'm around or nearby people with the need to do this, I am unab le to focus myself 100% to what I'm doing/thinking, and it just drives me crazy hearing about these mundane completely unimportant (with the exception of acting as social glue between the people talking) activites. I mean, if it were a conversation about something that actually mattered at all, I'd be happy to be disturbed, but that is so rarely the case


----------



## Isis

When you spend three days inside the house without going out or speaking to anyone without thinking it's the slightest bit odd.


----------



## MilkyWay132

You know you are a Introvert when you can stay up almost all night in your room, alll alone, without getting too tired.
You know you are a Introvert when you actually get bored at parties.
You know you are a Introvert when you don't remember feeling lonely.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

You know you're an introvert when you'd much rather spend the day by yourself, doing your own thing, rather than trying to coordinate with a bunch of other people... all those icky _people_. :wink:

...Or maybe I'm just anti-social. Heh.


----------



## TheWaffle

You know you're an introvert when you find yourself intensely interested in the ingredients of Diet Coke after you spot a former acquaintance in the same aisle at the grocery store.


----------



## Pyroscope

Tridentus said:


> would other people know you are such an introvert? i mean if you were with a couple of your friends, because i met my ENFP friend's INTJ friend a few days ago and it's been us three in the same house, i originally thought he was an ENTP because we had such crazy conversations together and he is pretty randomly hilarious. he doesn't seem to need much alone time, apart from in the mornings when he doesn't seem to want to come out for a bit, but once he has he does at least as much of the talking as we do.


 Oh no, they often don't. In fact some of my friends had me pegged as an ENFP for ages because it actually takes a while for me to get worn down by social stuff. I enjoy my space but I can often handle sacrificing it for a few days and sometimes even enjoy it! Short-term it can be really refreshing, but long term it begins to grate on me. I've known people before that I've been relaxed enough around that I can actually input enough to seem like an extrovert


thirtiesgirl said:


> You know you're an introvert when you'd much rather spend the day by yourself, doing your own thing, rather than trying to coordinate with a bunch of other people... all those icky people. :wink:
> 
> ...Or maybe I'm just anti-social. Heh


 Not at all! When you're with people you can get dragged into so much stuff you don't see the point in. Once you're alone, it's party-time! :crazy:


----------



## Van

You only use the living room when the other members of your household are out. You know you're an extreme introvert when you don't even use the kitchen or bathroom until nobody is around. You're probably very territorial about your bedroom.
Your friend pays you a visit and ends up being entertained by your flatmates because you're hiding out.
The idea of throwing a party at your house horrifies you purely because it's at your house, therefore you can't leave and go home.


----------



## Seeker99

You know you're an Introvert when your weekends rarely involve getting out of your pyjamas.


----------



## The Exception

You know you're an introvert when even the hermit who lives down in the cave thinks you're rather quiet and reserved. 

When you're anxious about upcoming holidays like Thanksgiving or Christmas because of all the family get togethers and you just can't wait for it to be over with.

When someone asks you "what are you feeling/thinking?" and you have to pause for a bit to really process the question before answering. 

When you answer a question long after it's been asked. By then, the person asking the question is on to something completely different.


----------



## Darner

MilkyWay132 said:


> You know you are a Introvert when you don't remember feeling lonely.


Wow, I never thought about this! ... So true.



wjs said:


> You're at an office building walking several paces behind someone, and you slow down so you won't have to take the same elevator as them.


F*ck, I hate it that I'm living in the top floor, there's always somebody that joins the ride and wants to chat. I was thinking just recently how come nobody came up with the idea of putting commercial flyers in elevators - it's the only place where people would actually read them.

You're an introvert when you spend days closed in your room and when after 3 days the phone starts ringing, you already feel exhausted and think "Man, do I really have to pick up?"

When you like to go out in the middle of the night just to listen to the immense silence.


----------



## Isis

when you are having trouble breathing and realize it's because you've been in meetings for three days straight...


----------



## PseudoSenator

To echo what Lirulin said on the first page,

When you are silent 80% of the time, and don't even notice. 

When you refuse to open the door when you hear a knock. Same goes for the phone and your refusals to answer it. I know I'm not alone in this


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Pyroscope said:


> You get annoyed at cars driving past whilst you're walking down a dark road because they're interrupting you.


_Everything_ in this thread makes so much sense to me.

But this ^^^ this sooo true. I'm having a moment - walking down a street, taking in the outdoors, being lost in thought - when this person is chatting away with friends or on their cell phone. I get so annoyed and I deliberately try to take a different route or slow down or something.

When you dread being in a car with someone for hours because you'll be forced to interact with them the whole time.
In a similar vein, when you're on a bus/plane and happen to be next to a talkative person. That, my friends, is the stuff of nightmares for me. I sit there dreading it.
When you're slightly hesitant about going to hairdressers (aside from the reasons of laziness and cost), because you'll be stuck making awkward small talk for an indeterminate amount of time.
When your default is being by yourself and you really don't understand any other way of living.


----------



## Pyroscope

PseudoSenator said:


> To echo what Lirulin said on the first page,
> 
> When you are silent 80% of the time, and don't even notice.
> 
> When you refuse to open the door when you hear a knock. Same goes for the phone and your refusals to answer it. I know I'm not alone in this


 Haha, you're definitely not. I'm sharing a flat atm since I'm university accommodation and I almost never answer intercoms/doorbells/noises if I can help it.

You know you're an introvert when friends dropping by saying 'I haven't seen you in ages!' takes you by surprise when it hasn't been at least a week


----------



## Ziwosa

when you're reading this thread 5am in the morning with a big smile on your face.


----------



## Green Girl

When you are never lonely, unless you are in a crowd of people.


----------



## mnemonicfx

- When you want people to just stop the small talk and get to the point of the conversation or activity.
- When you want people to just stop being polite while covering the truth.


----------



## Seeker99

You know you're an Introvert when you spend time fully forming responses to a discussion in your head, but never end up saying them aloud.


----------



## Darner

mnemonicfx said:


> - When you want people to just stop the small talk and get to the point of the conversation or activity.


O man, I just got a call from a highly extroverted friend:
She: Hey, how are you?
Me: Good.
She: What are you doing?
Me (getting annoyed): ... Eating.
She: O, what are you eating?
Me (begging): What do you want?
And then she was all sad why do I sound so pissed  But in these cases (small talk on phone) I wish I would have a walkie-talkie ... just for basic exchange of information and no unnecessary additional ice-breaking questions.


----------



## Immemorial

When the possibility of an empty house over the weekend fills you with joy.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

When your extroverted mother led you to believe that people living by themselves get really lonely and go crazy. But when you actually live by yourself, you feel so happy and peaceful.


----------



## PseudoSenator

When you'd like to thank a Veteran for his or her service, but you know you won't be going outside. And if you were to go outside, you'd be too shy to say it, let alone approach the vet.


----------



## Isis

when you would rather reread a book you didn't like that much than go to lunch with colleagues you do like...


----------



## MilkyWay132

You know you are an Introvert when you suddenly feel extremely energetic and feel like running around when you spend hours alone.


----------



## aLamour

MilkyWay132 said:


> You know you are a Introvert when you can stay up almost all night in your room, alll alone, without getting too tired.
> You know you are a Introvert when you actually get bored at parties.
> You know you are a Introvert when you don't remember feeling lonely.


I'm extremely introverted, and yet I find myself feeling lonely quite often. But I don't really know if INFJs fit into the normal introvert category. We care about people and want to help them, but at the same time get worn out by groups.


----------



## Random Ness

Cool, is there one for extroverts?

When you only pick up your phone if someone calls three times.
When you're at a group gathering and you pretend to be fascinated by the pattern on the floor.
When you and your introvert friend have long, awkward gaps between talking.
When you take the long route to avoid bumping into people you know.
When you never raise your hand in class.
When people tell you that you're "mysterious".


----------



## Darner

Random Ness said:


> When you only pick up your phone if someone calls three times.


Hehe yeah  When you see somebody calling you and you think: "I won't answer now. If this person really needs me, they will call again." (Yep, I'm the worst person to call in emergency, but luckily everyone knows that XD)


----------



## Pyroscope

...When you're hungry and thinking about making food but you can hear a lot of people outside so you decide you're not really that hungry after all...


----------



## Ziwosa

... When you live with your parents but the only time they see you is at dinner...


----------



## Ectoplasm

If you keep nearly ever detail of your life, no matter how trivial secret to others.

If you ever get on the bus half a mile up the road from your stop or get off half a mile before your stop just so you have a free moment to spend alone.

If you're ever walking in front of someone who is walking faster than yourself and you stop to pretend you're searching your pockets for something so they may go in front and you can enjoy your time again.

If you seriously choose being sober in a club so you can reflect rather than drink.


----------



## Ziggurat

tangent:
Im sure you've probably seen this at some point, but there's an advertisement on this site which says:
'Introvert = Loser...Being Yourself is Not the Solution It's the Problem. Learn to Change."

lmao!


----------



## Neon Knight

Ziggurat said:


> tangent:
> Im sure you've probably seen this at some point, but there's an advertisement saying:
> 'Introvert = Loser...Being Yourself is Not the Solution It's the Problem. Learn to Change."
> 
> lmao!


For real? That's rather disturbing if it is...no wonder there's so much misunderstanding between Es and Is.


----------



## Unicorntopia

When your insides freeze up and your stomach knots at the site of a coworker standing by the bus stop you have to walk by. 

When you immediately look the other way and pretend to not notice them.

When you hope they do not notice you or say hi so you don't have to an awkward hi/by convo in 2 minutes where you can't think of anything to say and nothing of importance ends up being said. 

When you have to take a few minutes to recover form the stress of what just happened and reassure yourself you are not a horrible person for avoiding them when you don't even dislike them in the first place.


----------



## Neon Knight

Rosebier said:


> When your insides freeze up and your stomach knots at the site of a coworker standing by the bus stop you have to walk by.
> 
> When you immediately look the other way and pretend to not notice them.
> 
> When you hope they do not notice you or say hi so you don't have to an awkward hi/by convo in 2 minutes where you can't think of anything to say and nothing of importance ends up being said.
> 
> When you have to take a few minutes to recover form the stress of what just happened and reassure yourself you are not a horrible person for avoiding them when you don't even dislike them in the first place.


You could also say You know you're having a bout of Social Anxiety then too. I've done that before that's for sure, all of it.

You know you're an Intravert when someone with SAD is the one attempting to bring you out of your shell :wink:


----------



## Unicorntopia

When you laugh loud and make weird noises when something you like makes you happy or exited when your by yourself, but when you are with people you don't. 

Is this social anxiety too?!

Am I really an Extovert?!


----------



## Darner

Revy2Hand said:


> For real? That's rather disturbing if it is...no wonder there's so much misunderstanding between Es and Is.


Yes, this page is called thepopularclub I think ... Yp, here it is - click. Pretty stupid page, and not because I'm an introvert but because this guy is trying to show his superiority too much. The whole "alpha beta gamma" sorority-fraternity american style thing in my opinion


----------



## Neon Knight

Rosebier said:


> When you laugh loud and make weird noises when something you like makes you happy or exited when your by yourself, but when you are with people you don't.
> 
> Is this social anxiety too?!
> 
> Am I really an Extovert?!


I wish I could tell you, I'm still sorting this out for myself, but yes I do the above as well, thought it sometimes slips out and I feel embarrassed because I'm sure someone heard me or saw the stupid grin on my face lol.



Darner said:


> Yes, this page is called thepopularclub I think ... Yp, here it is - click. Pretty stupid page, and not because I'm an introvert but because this guy is trying to show his superiority too much. The whole "alpha beta gamma" sorority-fraternity american style thing in my opinion


I hear ya loud and clear! I can't stand people like this honestly. I guess I'm just a shy, humble, extravert lol. Sounds like that guy has serious delusions of grandeur with a whopping serving of narcissism. . He's no ESFP that's for sure. If he is I want a do-over :angry:.


----------



## Marvinteck

You might be an introvert:

If only teachers sign your year book in school

Go three days without uttering one word.

People call you the Una-Bomber because you are so quiet and where hooded sweat shirts all the time.

If a stripper tells you that "This aint going to work if you dont cooperate sir" because you have been ignoring her for the last five minutes because you have no interest in talking to her or buying a lap dance.


----------



## MilkyWay132

You know you are an Introvert when it is hard to think clearly when in large groups of people.
You know you are an Introvert if your imagination is more active when you are alone.
You know you are an Introvert when telling a long speech can drain you.


----------



## Alaya

Rosebier said:


> When your insides freeze up and your stomach knots at the site of a coworker standing by the bus stop you have to walk by.
> 
> When you immediately look the other way and pretend to not notice them.
> 
> When you hope they do not notice you or say hi so you don't have to an awkward hi/by convo in 2 minutes where you can't think of anything to say and nothing of importance ends up being said.
> 
> When you have to take a few minutes to recover form the stress of what just happened and reassure yourself you are not a horrible person for avoiding them when you don't even dislike them in the first place.


I do this alot. Or I'll sometimes pretend that I'm tying my shoelaces while some acquaintances walk pass me so I don't have to talk to them. 

And no, I don't feel proud doing that:laughing:


----------



## Simplify

You know you're an introvert when: 

-with a bit of practice, are able to respond to a conversation without even having to listen to it.
-Staring off thoughtlessly is as satisfying as is when an extravert has just had a good conversation.
- Being stuck in traffic hour without a phone can be a blessing.
- a split second of anger within you is illicited when someone interrupts you, especially when on an introverted 'groove'.
- you amuse yourself out of nowhere. You really do. 

Who needs people again?


----------



## Darner

When people come to visit, you have nothing to offer them ... Just because you don't do visits.


----------



## Musique247

Unicorntopia said:


> When you laugh loud and make weird noises when something you like makes you happy or exited when your by yourself, but when you are with people you don't.
> 
> Is this social anxiety too?!
> 
> Am I really an Extovert?!


No I wouldn't call that anxiety. More of a "I prefer to express myself when no one else is around because I would feel awkward / uncomfortable if they saw my true nature." Haha. I do this a lot when I am driving or go shopping by myself. I get excited over buying household appliances or food. lol


----------



## Napoleptic

When you try to figure out how to tell your roommates without being rude or hurting anyone's feelings that when your door's shut you'd appreciate it if they wouldn't knock if it's not something important.

When you try to figure out how to tell your roommates without being rude or hurting anyone's feelings that you're not trying to avoid them.

When you think that, despite the fact that your roommates are the most interesting people you've had to talk to in years, you can't wait to move out because you're so worried about not being rude or hurting anyone's feelings that you're not getting enough alone time. :frustrating:

When solitude feels like your best friend or almost like a soul mate.

When all you need for human interaction is the internet.


----------



## pretty.Odd

When you would rather spend a Saturday night reading or going on the internet than going to a party or to the mall with your friends.


----------



## Napoleptic

When the thought of the number of people out shopping today (Black Friday) makes your skin crawl.


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind

Unicorntopia said:


> Or when you talk and nobody even realizes you spoke at all.
> 
> You say it again louder when there is a break in conversation and people look at you with blank dear in the headlights look and still don't respond.
> 
> I always feel like I am in the twilight zone when this happens.


Yes, being a thinker and an introvert can be very ironic at times. Most of the time I’m too lost in my own mind to hear when they speak to me but then they are too busy talking about the latest exploits of Lindsay Lohan or some such drivel to hear the real gem of information I’m trying to pass along.


----------



## Neon Knight

Napoleptic said:


> When you were in middle school you told your peers that "people suck the life out of me" and got weird looks.


I know that expression now personally without having to be told to shut the f up, but I really would rather someone just tell me, honestly, in a nice way of course :happy:



Napoleptic said:


> When you get frustrated because while you know introversion may not be logical, the basic concept of "people drain you of energy" is NOT THAT FREAKING DIFFICULT. :angry:


I was asking my mother about that because she claims to be intraverted and the idea just puzzled me for a while, but I thought of the above example and was like..."oh yeah..." it's just that I'm the opposite so it's hard to remember. I don't do it on purpose honestly :happy:

You know you're an intravert when you get frustrated and drained by extraverts and you STILL don't tell them to shut up :crazy:


----------



## Napoleptic

Revy2Hand said:


> I know that expression now personally without having to be told to shut the f up, but I really would rather someone just tell me, honestly, in a nice way of course :happy:


This was just in a discussion about interacting with people in general, not something I told someone who was actually bothering me at that moment. I'd like to think I wouldn't be that rude, but to be honest it would be so much like stating a fact that I wouldn't think that saying it to someone else could come across that way. Oops. :sad:



Revy2Hand said:


> I was asking my mother about that because she claims to be intraverted and the idea just puzzled me for a while, but I thought of the above example and was like..."oh yeah..." it's just that I'm the opposite so it's hard to remember. I don't do it on purpose honestly :happy:


The thing that frustrates me is this:

Introvert - loses energy in social situations
Extravert - gains energy in social situations

So they're opposite, right? So why does no one think twice about an extravert urging an introvert to party on a Friday night, but you never hear of an introvert pressuring an extravert to seclude themselves? And why, oh why, is pushing an introvert to socialize "for their own good" and "healthy"? :angry: Especially if introversion isn't all that uncommon!

Actually I guess what bothers me most is the pity. It's totally unnecessary - I'm _happy_ being alone! And I'm _un_happy being around people too much. If you're going to pity me, pity me when I can't get any alone time and I have to spend hours socializing when my low battery notification is screaming at me so loudly I can't focus on the conversation - _that's_ when I'm unhappy enough to be pitied.

Oops! Sorry, didn't mean to rant! :blushed:


----------



## Neon Knight

Napoleptic said:


> This was just in a discussion about interacting with people in general, not something I told someone who was actually bothering me at that moment. I'd like to think I wouldn't be that rude, but to be honest it would be so much like stating a fact that I wouldn't think that saying it to someone else could come across that way. Oops. :sad:


Tis ok I didn't take it that way at all actually, but I am quite familiar with "the look" lol.



Napoleptic said:


> The thing that frustrates me is this:
> 
> Introvert - loses energy in social situations
> Extravert - gains energy in social situations
> 
> So they're opposite, right? So why does no one think twice about an extravert urging an introvert to party on a Friday night, but you never hear of an introvert pressuring an extravert to seclude themselves? And why, oh why, is pushing an introvert to socialize "for their own good" and "healthy"? :angry: Especially if introversion isn't all that uncommon!
> 
> Actually I guess what bothers me most is the pity. It's totally unnecessary - I'm _happy_ being alone! And I'm _un_happy being around people too much. If you're going to pity me, pity me when I can't get any alone time and I have to spend hours socializing when my low battery notification is screaming at me so loudly I can't focus on the conversation - _that's_ when I'm unhappy enough to be pitied.
> 
> Oops! Sorry, didn't mean to rant! :blushed:


I had a hard time getting the idea that people would gain or lose energy from other people period but when I analyzed myself more I realized it was definitely true. I mistook my fatigue from overdoing things as being drained by people so it made it all the more confusing.

I personally wouldn't urge someone to a party but just ask and if they resisted, I'd give maybe a reason they might enjoy it and then drop it. No I haven't heard of an intravert urging someone to be more seclusive, the closest thing I can say to that is when I've been stressed and wished people would take the hints or direct saying outright of "leave me alone" though. I don't agree it's a thing that should be suggested as being more healthy since being as shy as I've always been it irritated me to be told that too. I guess I have more of an advantage of understanding some parts of intraversion that others don't. Pity isn't a good thing no matter what, I can't stand it myself. If anything I try to empathize with someone and that makes me more accommodating to people's unique needs and therefore probably more understanding. You mean hours of socializing in school or work? I can't imagine forcing someone to do anything unpleasant. Hope that's more detailed. :happy:


----------



## Unicorntopia

Napoleptic said:


> So they're opposite, right? So why does no one think twice about an extravert urging an introvert to party on a Friday night, but you never hear of an introvert pressuring an extravert to seclude themselves? And why, oh why, is pushing an introvert to socialize "for their own good" and "healthy"? :angry: Especially if introversion isn't all that uncommon!


I try to urge people especially extroverts to introspect. Does that count?


----------



## Neon Knight

Quite possibly since I end up drained doing that lol.


----------



## bellamay77

you find yourself talking with, yellin at or apologising to inatemate objects :laughing:


----------



## rowingineden

bellamay77 said:


> you find yourself talking with, yellin at or apologising to inatemate objects :laughing:


I thought that was a Feeler thing. Well, maybe it's an NF thing. :laughing:


----------



## laurenrae08

when you get pissed because someone sat next to you while you are waiting for the bus.


----------



## Pyroscope

rowingineden said:


> I thought that was a Feeler thing. Well, maybe it's an NF thing. :laughing:


I'll get back to you on that, lemme deal with this door-handle first.


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind

rowingineden said:


> I thought that was a Feeler thing. Well, maybe it's an NF thing. :laughing:


Not a feeler thing, I do this all the time.


----------



## RyRyMini

When you get annoyed from waking up to 6+ text messages instead of being glad.


----------



## dreamer 1977

You know you're introverted when your sister sits next to you while you are reading this thread and it annoys you! You don't mind sharing your thoughts anonymously online but you don't want people you know reading what you post online!


----------



## scarygirl

When everyone says you're just too private to an annoying point


----------



## TheWaffle

When you turn your computer or book or iPod or whatever at a certain angle so that no one can see what you're doing.


----------



## Darner

When all the best ideas come to you when you're enjoying solitude. Or, as the great John Steinbeck said: _Nothing was ever created by two men. There are no good collaborations, whether in art, in music, in poetry, in mathematics, in philosophy. Once the miracle of creation has taken place, the group can build and extend it, but the group never invents anything. The preciousness lies in the lonely mind of a man._


----------



## AirMarionette

You're so aloof that you assume everything is cool between you and your roommate until you get a random text that informs you on how much you suck at being a good friend. 

Conversations in long car rides are a usually a nuisance, unless otherwise.

You're annoyed by SUPER DUPER FRIENDLY SOCIAL PEOPLE at Coldstone who attempt to have _long_ conversations about how "Juno" suddenly went to "college" in Inception (even if it was funny).


----------



## The Exception

You know you're an introvert when you read a book or listen to your iPOD on the bus with the main purpose of avoid having to talk to the person sitting next to you.


----------



## Pyroscope

When you hear your flatmates a lot more than you actually see them.

When you leave a party exhausted but once you get back to your room you suddenly gain the energy to spend several more hours reading or on the computer.


----------



## General Lee

Pyroscope said:


> When you leave a party exhausted but once you get back to your room you suddenly gain the energy to spend several more hours reading or on the computer.


That happened to me on friday. My school had a dance in celebration of the end of the school year for this calander year and i went. I was tired despite having not danced at all but when i got home i had enough energy to read until 1:00 AM.


----------



## pretty.Odd

You won't eat at your favorite resturant because there's too much people in there.


----------



## NamikazeH4

You feel like throwing stuff at people from making a crowd around your desk and asking questions. (I snap at innocent people because of this xD
You feel awfully uncomfortable introducing yourself in front of the class. I hate introductions.


----------



## ginnyisdacoolest

...after a meal you offer to do the washing up as an excuse not to have to socialise any more.


----------



## lib

... when what you fear the most about getting married is the wedding party.


----------



## TheSeer91

you live in a major western city, are under age of 25, still in full time education but only have 12 contacts on your mobile phone


----------



## Napoleptic

lib said:


> ... when what you fear the most about getting married is the wedding party.


You mean I'm not the only one? :crazy: I've been trying to figure that out since at least high school!

Of course it's all a moot point anyway until I find someone crazy enough to put up with me... :tongue:


----------



## Darner

When you would like a certain photo/painting/picture much more, if there weren't people on it.


----------



## SuperDevastation

When anyone tells you they hardly ever get a chance to talk to you even though you live in the same house with them.


----------



## Bunker Man

When to you, rain is the best sound in the world.


----------



## Napoleptic

Bunker Man said:


> When to you, rain is the best sound in the world.


I can never decide whether I love thunderstorms with their sounds and smells more or the look of fog, making you feel like you're isolated in a world that contains only you.


----------



## Darner

Napoleptic said:


> I can never decide whether I love thunderstorms with their sounds and smells more or the look of fog, making you feel like you're isolated in a world that contains only you.


Awwwwwwwww, I think I just died and went to heaven. 
When I was very young (4-9), we had one of those old cars that smelled like metal and not plastic inside. And everytime the thunderstorm started, I went to sit in it and just enjoy. Oh the memories ...


----------



## Eylrid

When someone asks you about your social life and you start naming off websites.


----------



## Willow5000

When you feel more comfortable at a library than a bar with your closest friends.


----------



## lib

...when the photos you take have no people in them.


----------



## MonieJ

Bunker Man said:


> When to you, rain is the best sound in the world.


Yes I love the sound of thunderstorms/rain 



lib said:


> ... when what you fear the most about getting married is the wedding party.


and here I thought that was only me :laughing:



lib said:


> ...when the photos you take have no people in them.


all my best pics have no people in them :wink:

also when eye contact makes you squirm and uncomfortable and u wind up lookin rlly akward


----------



## LiquidCool

...you think that every city deserves a pool/billiards hall that is clean and quiet.

...you knew which bars were quiet/peaceful and which ones never were while you were in undergrad.

...you are interested in going to an entertainment location for the non-bar food and fun, but others thought that you meant the bars.

...you sit at the hookah table at a party, whether you smoke or not.

...you have played Monopoly at night at IHOP (or similar) on several occasions.

...you enjoy bowling as long as other parties stay out of your area.

...you are willing to drive elsewhere and spend a little more to see a movie rather than seeing it in a bad theater.


----------



## Bunker Man

Napoleptic said:


> I can never decide whether I love thunderstorms with their sounds and smells more or the look of fog, making you feel like you're isolated in a world that contains only you.


I took this picture to remember the fog on the day it happened. Loneliness has never felt so good.










I'm trying to resist making a persona 4 reference, too.


----------



## Wendixy

When someone annoyed you AND asked you if he/she annoyed you, you say "it's fine" while cursing the crap out of them inside your head.


----------



## blit

Bunker Man said:


> I took this picture to remember the fog on the day it happened. Loneliness has never felt so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to resist making a persona 4 reference, too.


This looks like _so much_ fun.


----------



## nallyha

when you are reticent, enigmatic,secretive,.


----------



## myexplodingcat

llyando said:


> Yes. When you notice the minute details like your co-worker having just plucked her eye-brows since yesterday.


Meh, that's an Se thing. I would never notice something like that--not unless her eyebrows were excessively bushy or something.


----------



## Simo

Tridentus said:


> would other people know you are such an introvert?


Not necessarily. I am extremely introverted, yet I can be as as boisterous and fun as any extroverted person once in a right mood in a right crowd. However, after each crazy meeting I need sometime alone to recharge otherwise I go nuts (and that doesn't mean I withdraw or shy away, quite the contrary I become irritable and aggressive). 

I also found out that not all people drain me out equally. For instance, ENFPs do not tire me out as much as other types (even fellow INTPs) do. For a long time I used to think my mother (an ENFP) was introverted because she was one of the very few people who didn't disturb my peace even we were hiking or at the beach. (I had this bias that those who disturbed my peace in the great out door were extroverts and those who respected my solitudes were introverts. Now I know that's not always the case.)

When I say she "respected" my solitude, it doesn't mean she did not talk a word. We do talk during the course of our hikes sometimes, but the topics and manners of her talks are not tiring or distractive. Now that I think about it, I actually feel energized talking to her even on the phone (she does talk a lot, and covers a huge range of topics (Ne), but she does not tire me out). So maybe there is something about ENFPs that they don't drain out introverts. (I also had an ENFP fried who did not drive me crazy either.)

P.S. Put me in a cell with an ESFJ and find one of us dead in less than 3 days!


----------



## PseudoSenator

When an appointment or scheduled plan turns into an extended event because of the fact of the anxiety and anticipation caused as it creeps closer. 

For example, if you have to be somewhere at 7:00 PM, you don't only need an hour or so beforehand to get ready and travel to the location..but at 4:00 PM it starts to migrate from the back of your mind, and by 5:00 PM you have begun your mental preparation.


----------



## Jeyssika

DarkestHour said:


> When the possibility of an empty house over the weekend fills you with joy.


&& that's because you get to spend more time alone, rather than the extroverted joy which is more likely to be so you can have a wild party ^_^ ha.


----------



## Jeyssika

aLamour said:


> I'm extremely introverted, and yet I find myself feeling lonely quite often. But I don't really know if INFJs fit into the normal introvert category. We care about people and want to help them, but at the same time get worn out by groups.


The beauty, in my opinion, about is INFJ's is that we're a bundle of opposites, of paradoxes and that to us there is no normal: more of a 'more times than not' aspect of our personality (the INFJ part as it were) but we flit between everywhere, bounce of the walls, and are so 'neither here nor there' that we feel even more like we don't even fit in with the outcasts but we'll manage - i'm sure of it  xx


----------



## Wendixy

When your extrovert friends (who don't know you well) think you are living a sad life just because you like to be alone.


----------



## Pyroscope

PseudoSenator said:


> When an appointment or scheduled plan turns into an extended event because of the fact of the anxiety and anticipation caused as it creeps closer.
> 
> For example, if you have to be somewhere at 7:00 PM, you don't only need an hour or so beforehand to get ready and travel to the location..but at 4:00 PM it starts to migrate from the back of your mind, and by 5:00 PM you have begun your mental preparation.


 Wow I thought this was just me! :shocked: I get anxious about having commitments several hours before I'm actually supposed to be there, I always thought I was just insane :crazy:


----------



## Armyr

ahaha. <3 this.

When you tell friends not to be offended if you never call to hang out and they always have to call you...because you usually perfectly content doing your own thing and typically break your solitude only upon demand, rather than demanding social interaction.

When you are NEVER bored because your mind refuses to settle down. (For better or for worse...)

When you have an internal kingdom.

(I read once that introverts simply don't need as much stimulation as extroverts do...we can craft a lot of mental activity from just a little bit of stimulation. So essentially, we're like cheap drunks. )


----------



## Seeker99

INFJ's certainly aren't the only introverts that "care about people and want to help them". Being introverted simply means that we gain energy from being alone rather than being with people. We just don't crave as much social interaction as extraverts do, but it doesn't mean that we don't care. But many of us IxFJ's also have a whole bunch of Fe that can manifest as a need to socialise, and loneliness when we're away from loved ones. Caring about people or not "fitting in with the outcasts" doesn't mean you're not a normal introvert.


----------



## Pyroscope

Seeker99 said:


> INFJ's certainly aren't the only introverts that "care about people and want to help them". Being introverted simply means that we gain energy from being alone rather than being with people. We just don't crave as much social interaction as extraverts do, but it doesn't mean that we don't care. But many of us IxFJ's also have a whole bunch of Fe that can manifest as a need to socialise, and loneliness when we're away from loved ones. Caring about people or not "fitting in with the outcasts" doesn't mean you're not a normal introvert.


 It's not just IxFJs either, I get lonely too and I like the conversations with people where I help them with their feelings more than anything.


----------



## Soluiotn

cavarice said:


> When living in a household with multiple people, you arrange your sleep habits so that you do things when people are either away or asleep.


Geez, I am more introvert than I thought..... Good stuff.


----------



## Armyr

Pyroscope said:


> It's not just IxFJs either, I get lonely too and I like the conversations with people where I help them with their feelings more than anything.


Yeah. Though it probably hits IxFx types more, I think most introverts get lonely from time to time. Probably less so than extroverts would, I reckon...but eventually we need to break the monotony and make a human connection. Fi needs people just like Fe does...in my opinion, both INF types can get notoriously needy.


----------



## CorgiGirl

When you have to find other ways to entertain yourself on your computer besides watching a tv show because you left your headphones downstairs (my roommate's doing work) and there are two housemates down there which would require you to be polite and socialize.


----------



## Eylrid

CorgiGirl said:


> When you have to find other ways to entertain yourself on your computer besides watching a tv show because you left your headphones downstairs (my roommate's doing work) and there are two housemates down there which would require you to be polite and socialize.


When you always use headphones for anything with sound.


----------



## Armyr

Hey man. You're 9w1 and INTJ? That bit caught my eye. I'm intrigued about how that works with that cutthroat kind of "This is the way it's going to be, kids..." logic that INTJ's tend to have. Tell meeee more! plz.


----------



## Eylrid

Armyr said:


> Hey man. You're 9w1 and INTJ? That bit caught my eye. I'm intrigued about how that works with that cutthroat kind of "This is the way it's going to be, kids..." logic that INTJ's tend to have. Tell meeee more! plz.


Here's [one way] how it works [for me]:

First I think of an "INTJ" reply:
"That's a stereotype."

Then [sometimes] 9 kicks in and comes up with something nicer and/or less controversial:
"The INTJ 9 combo is actually more common than you would think. Here's a thread about it: http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/48272-intjs-type-9-a.html"

(The things in brackets were added.)


----------



## INFJane

You know you're an introvert when you've already calculated high-tech ways to eliminate the need for the loud ugly sales woman before its time for you to get in line.


----------



## Eylrid

INTJane said:


> You know you're an introvert when you've already calculated high-tech ways to eliminate the need for the loud ugly sales woman before its time for you to get in line.


Self-checkout For The Win!


----------



## Napoleptic

When your roommates finally have their first kid and suddenly you realize that the thing you've dreaded most about it all these months is the house being full of people coming over to see the new baby.

Everyone's first reaction when they found out my roommate was pregnant was to ask how I'll handle not being able to sleep because the baby will wake me up crying multiple times during night. I'll take the crying kid without extra people over a quiet baby in a house full of people *any* day.


----------



## Seeker99

When finding yourself on a completely empty train is the highlight of your day.

Or of your life.


----------



## Eylrid

Tobias Andre Andersen said:


> When you can relate to almost every post
> 
> When you use the internet to socialize, instead of going out
> 
> When you suddenly realize the sun exists


I started staying up later and later. When I got to the point where I was still up at dawn, this was me with day:


----------



## Invidia

When an extrovert tells you there is still hope for your child not being an introvert like you are (as if it is a disease).

When you have to give yourself a pep talk just to get the motivation to go to a social event others normally love.


----------



## Tobias Andre Andersen

Eylrid said:


> I started staying up later and later. When I got to the point where I was still up at dawn, this was me with day:


When you go out in the wonderful and bright and green world to buy things, then go back to your computer/books and forget about everything else for the next two-four days.


----------



## Eylrid

Tobias Andre Andersen said:


> When you go out in the wonderful and bright and green world to buy things, then go back to your computer/books and forget about everything else for the next two-four days.


That's about the size of it!


----------



## Tobias Andre Andersen

Eylrid said:


> That's about the size of it!


That's what you get for being both Introverted AND iNtuitive XD


----------



## LotusBlossom

Introvert Sensors do that too (I do...sometimes, but I normally need my exercise..)


----------



## Skadi

when your extroverted friends tells you to cheer up and you got to go outside more often.

I hate the outside.


----------



## Tobias Andre Andersen

Skadi said:


> when your extroverted friends tells you to cheer up and you got to go outside more often.
> 
> I hate the outside.


*HISS!* The sun buuuuurrrrnnnssss!!! Hurry, get inside! NAO!


----------



## Strayfire

When loud music at a concert frightens you.


----------



## Skadi

Tobias Andre Andersen said:


> *HISS!* The sun buuuuurrrrnnnssss!!! Hurry, get inside! NAO!


And for that reason me and two of my friends are vampire disco-balls.


----------



## Tobias Andre Andersen

Skadi said:


> And for that reason me and two of my friends are vampire disco-balls.


If you don't count the blood thing, then I could totally play Oblivion: Elder Scrolls vampire mode in real life XD

Note: I accepted the vampirism through the black brotherhood thing straight away...

Another note: Yes... I killed a lot in the game... XD


----------



## Napoleptic

Skadi said:


> And for that reason me and two of my friends are vampire disco-balls.


People tell me I glow in the dark. Just because you've never seen anyone paler than I am... *sigh*


----------



## lovegames25

sRae said:


> When an extrovert tells you there is still hope for your child not being an introvert like you are (as if it is a disease).


:shocked:Oh my god my parents always tell me this:angry:They can't deal with the fact that it's the way I AM and can't change:frustrating:
Here's a funny story that is hard to believe: I used to date a guy in high school (i'm sure he's an ISTP) and he met my parents and he's very quiet like me, and my parents started mocking me saying: you can't date this guy, your children will be autistic


----------



## Lauren Wolfe

You prefer your own company to anyone else's.


----------



## Unicorntopia

lovegames25 said:


> :shocked:Oh my god my parents always tell me this:angry:They can't deal with the fact that it's the way I AM and can't change:frustrating:
> Here's a funny story that is hard to believe: I used to date a guy in high school (i'm sure he's an ISTP) and he met my parents and he's very quiet like me, and my parents started mocking me saying: you can't date this guy, your children will be autistic


:shocked: why would they say such insensitive things?


----------



## lovegames25

Unicorntopia said:


> :shocked: why would they say such insensitive things?


Ignorant and closed minded


----------



## Unicorntopia

sRae said:


> When an extrovert tells you there is still hope for your child not being an introvert like you are (as if it is a disease).
> 
> When you have to give yourself a pep talk just to get the motivation to go to a social event others normally love.


Yes, these pep talks are an enormous part of my life. I have gotten really good at them. I can manipulate myself really well. :tongue:


----------



## skierface

You know you're an introvert when you're struggling in English class but the only thing your teacher tells your parents at conferences is that she wants to know what's going on in your head because you never talk in class or show any emotion. Could be T as well. 

When my mom came home and told me this I laughed for a good couple of minutes. Funniest thing I've ever heard from a teacher.


----------



## General Lee

skierface said:


> You know you're an introvert when you're struggling in English class but the only thing your teacher tells your parents at conferences is that she wants to know what's going on in your head because you never talk in class or show any emotion. Could be T as well.
> 
> When my mom came home and told me this I laughed for a good couple of minutes. Funniest thing I've ever heard from a teacher.


That happened once in the 6th grade but in Social Studies. My teacher told my mother that I would not answer questions in class. The next day, I began giving lectures on the importance of Rome in the development of Christendom and then took up the entire period telling the class how Christinitay both saved Europe and held it back, this included telling them on the Crusades and up to the fall of Constantinople. The next day, my teacher told me to not be so vocal in class. On the outside I said "Yes ma'am." But on the inside I was laughing my head off. Do not ask for something if you cannot handle it.


----------



## Eylrid

General Lee said:


> That happened once in the 6th grade but in Social Studies. My teacher told my mother that I would not answer questions in class. The next day, I began giving lectures on the importance of Rome in the development of Christendom and then took up the entire period telling the class how Christinitay both saved Europe and held it back, this included telling them on the Crusades and up to the fall of Constantinople. The next day, my teacher told me to not be so vocal in class. On the outside I said "Yes ma'am." But on the inside I was laughing my head off. Do not ask for something if you cannot handle it.


Nice!

10char


----------



## skierface

General Lee said:


> That happened once in the 6th grade but in Social Studies. My teacher told my mother that I would not answer questions in class. The next day, I began giving lectures on the importance of Rome in the development of Christendom and then took up the entire period telling the class how Christinitay both saved Europe and held it back, this included telling them on the Crusades and up to the fall of Constantinople. The next day, my teacher told me to not be so vocal in class. On the outside I said "Yes ma'am." But on the inside I was laughing my head off. Do not ask for something if you cannot handle it.


Hahaha that is awesome! I wish I could say I did something like that


----------



## Jeyssika

General Lee said:


> That happened once in the 6th grade but in Social Studies. My teacher told my mother that I would not answer questions in class. The next day, I began giving lectures on the importance of Rome in the development of Christendom and then took up the entire period telling the class how Christinitay both saved Europe and held it back, this included telling them on the Crusades and up to the fall of Constantinople. The next day, my teacher told me to not be so vocal in class. On the outside I said "Yes ma'am." But on the inside I was laughing my head off. Do not ask for something if you cannot handle it.


This is beautiful & I applaud you!! Yeah I'm alwaysss getting this complaint from teachers; one even said I tend to daydream, but I still listened to it all & that's what they think I don't do. Same with answering questions because I need a second to think about it I take longer and the whole class just sits there in silence & it looks like I never know the answer :/ at least I know why now ! But yeah given the chance I will talk your ear off for hours granted it's a topic I'm interested in, should never take silence as being because you have nothing to say.


----------



## Jeyssika

Armyr said:


> ...
> (I read once that introverts simply don't need as much stimulation as extroverts do...we can craft a lot of mental activity from just a little bit of stimulation. So essentially, we're like cheap drunks. )


"Cheap drunks" - that has to be THE best summation of introverts I've ever heard. I am in fact going to start using it from now on!! A-haa awesome!


----------



## Adds

Jeyssika said:


> This is beautiful & I applaud you!! *Yeah I'm alwaysss getting this complaint from teachers; one even said I tend to daydream*, but I still listened to it all & that's what they think I don't do. Same with answering questions because I need a second to think about it I take longer and the whole class just sits there in silence & it looks like I never know the answer :/ at least I know why now ! But yeah given the chance I will talk your ear off for hours granted it's a topic I'm interested in, should never take silence as being because you have nothing to say.


haha i know what u mean except one time I did space out and the teacher through a white board eraser at me to get my attention. Usually though I'm quietly listening in the back though


----------



## faun

i feel unconfident posting anything that must be a +
my dog is my best friend and i enjoy animals over human beings
human beings are scary


----------



## Darner

In the days, when you're trying to improve your small-talk skills, you have to remind yourself "Ask them about their life *too*!"


----------



## acf513

haha all so true


----------



## acf513

Definitely arranging sleep schedules to be awake when everyone is asleep if other people are living in the house


----------



## Eylrid

acf513 said:


> Definitely arranging sleep schedules to be awake when everyone is asleep if other people are living in the house


Been there.


----------



## Napoleptic

acf513 said:


> Definitely arranging sleep schedules to be awake when everyone is asleep if other people are living in the house


I did this and didn't even realize I was doing it until years later. Still do it now, in fact.


----------



## sinkingingrace

Tucken said:


> When you go to a party and end up with a beer in a corner-sofa thinking to yourself "what's the purpose of this? I don't get it".


hahahah! I'm not the only one!!!! I've been dragged to multiple parties or bars and I literally always end up in a corner with a beer wondering why I'm there.


----------



## Cover3

sinkingingrace said:


> hahahah! I'm not the only one!!!! I've been dragged to multiple parties or bars and I literally always end up in a corner with a beer wondering why I'm there.


you never enjoy it? I admit I don't actually go out very often but every now and then I don't mind it.


----------



## sinkingingrace

Cover3 said:


> you never enjoy it? I admit I don't actually go out very often but every now and then I don't mind it.


no, I've never enjoyed parties/bars. It may be because the people I was dragged there by are very much E's and leave me in the dust as soon as we walk in. >_< Maybe I'm just going to all the wrong places with all the wrong people lol...

Not like I don't like going anywhere, just those places seem to be purely social, and in all the wrong ways for me. I do enjoy going out, just not to parties.


----------



## Cover3

sinkingingrace said:


> no, I've never enjoyed parties/bars. It may be because the people I was dragged there by are very much E's and leave me in the dust as soon as we walk in. >_< Maybe I'm just going to all the wrong places with all the wrong people lol...
> 
> Not like I don't like going anywhere, just those places seem to be purely social, and in all the wrong ways for me. I do enjoy going out, just not to parties.


oh well, if they just bring you along for the sake of it, I can understand the feeling.


----------



## K86

When you daydream about having secret rooms in your house where NOONE could find you.


----------



## MCRTS

You can't do small talk to save your life.

You go to a party and say: "I wish I was at home."/You go to a party, and only hang out with your friends. 

Big groups, quite frankly, intimdates you.


----------



## Adds

when you always won when playing silent ball in grade school

silent ball= a game used by teachers to get talkative kids to be quiet


----------



## Coldplayer

When no matter how many times you force your self to hang with your roomies in the living room/dining room [common area] after they pester you, you always end up back in your room


----------



## Eylrid

Adds said:


> when you always won when playing silent ball in grade school
> 
> silent ball= a game used by teachers to get talkative kids to be quiet


That reminds me of a sleep over I went to as a kid. The mom, in an attempt to get us all to quiet down and go to sleep, said that the quietest would get a doughnut in the morning. I was easily doing the best, so the other kids kept pestering me to try to get me to make noise.


----------



## Elliepop

Your friend calls you a hermit.
"Of course! All of us hermits get together once a year and talk about our caves and stuff."


----------



## SwingAndMiss

you know you're an introvert when ...

...you're not an extravert. 

...you're finally in year 12 after being at your high school since year 7, and somebody asks you if you're new.

...people at your work Christmas party thinks you must just be somebodies date.

...when you had to un-invent your invisible friend because they were too draining.


----------



## Sol

When you leave the party 10 minutes before the "fun" starts because the 10 people there are too many people at once


----------



## Ruric

When no one but your parents and your room mates know where you live because you don´t want anyone to show up at your door univited.


----------



## Organized Chaos

VenusianMizu said:


> You don't understand extraverts who think sitting down and feeding your brain is not doing anything tangible.


When I talk to some of my friends, I have been told that I intimidate them because they just know that I'm smarter than they are, and I think, well, If I was always hanging out with people, I probably wouldn't have the time to focus on different issues in as much depth as I can since I'm an introvert. (I'm also a thinker, so that helps.)


----------



## Rinumimai

When you think that solitary confinement is more of a reward than a punishment.


----------



## Jawona

You know you're an introvert when you'd be rich if you had a nickel for every time you've been asked, "You don't talk much, do you?"


----------



## madame_darcy

When a family member gets you an "Im an introvert, interrupt me and it could get ugly" T-shirt made for Christmas!( haha)
When you refuse to look up at folks while grocery shopping so they won't stop and make conversation today.
When you'd rather be snuggled up with a good cup of coffee and a great read than out to a club or party.


----------



## Eylrid

madame_darcy said:


> When a family member gets you an "Im an introvert, interrupt me and it could get ugly" T-shirt made for Christmas!( haha)


That's awesome!


----------



## hazeltwilight

Don't know if anyone has put this yet.... but when you feel lonely so you call someone or invite someone over and are ready for them to leave again after a few minutes.


----------



## doucette

...when it is not a problem to entertain youself. You don´t get bored with that good company


----------



## Tove

... When your extroverted friend insists on coming over again the next day, and you feel so drained and desperate that you have to come up with an excuse to keep them away.

(My ex-best friend used to insist on coming over to our house four times a week + possible sleepover. So. Draining.)


----------



## HarpFluffy

... you wonder why someone hasn't called, texted, or emailed, but get stressed, nervous, or frustrated when they finally do.


----------



## uncomfortably_numb

...the thought has crossed your mind that "one's company, two's a crowd"


----------



## Traum

...you end arguments with "gahh!! you're such an extrovert!"


----------



## gonecrazytoo

LQ9 said:


> Alternatively, when you check your emails 5 times per minute and never respond to any of them.


LOL I can relate to this!


----------



## gonecrazytoo

uncomfortably_numb said:


> ...the thought has crossed your mind that "one's company, two's a crowd"


or in Dennis the Menaces words, "Two is company, three is a crowd, four is too many and five is not allowed!" Substitute your own numbers.


----------



## gonecrazytoo

When you can stay home, by yourself, for an entire month and never feel lonely or isolated.... and you consider having groceries delivered.


----------



## LQ9

PlainJane said:


> When you are having a party all by yourself at home, and your solitude party is rudely disrupted when someone comes home


Oh I know. The worst is when it's a wild one-person dance party. (The only person I can let loose with is myself.)


- When you have your phone permanently set to vibrate because the ringer would make a scene.


----------



## Kito

When you're running late for the bus, and you get to the bus stop to find it's still there, not moving. You get on, sit down and wonder why the bus still isn't moving. Eventually, a (clearly extroverted) girl gets on the bus, and everyone cheers and the bus finally starts moving. And you slowly realise that even if you still missed the bus after all that, nobody would have asked the driver to wait because you keep to yourself so much that it's as if you were never there in the first place.


----------



## Higgins

Your perfect job requires no socializing. 

Nothing is better than a good book.

You actually enjoy sitting down for hours to do taxes.


----------



## aiba99

Your flatmate leaves town for a week and you realize that it can be convenient to leave your bedroom door open at times.
Then, when she returns, you start having urges to take long walks alone again.

Also when you have 10 days of holiday and the only reason why you go out the one time you do is because you know people know you aren't going anywhere and it's easier to show up for an hour than to have to respond to phone calls and emails checking up on you.


----------



## KateMarie999

...your bedroom was your territory as a kid and especially as a teenager. When anyone entered uninvited, you felt like your territory was under attack and would do anything to get them out of there!

Actually I'm that way with the basement I'm renting at the moment. I freak out if anyone comes downstairs while I'm there (quietly of course, I'm hiding from them so they won't make conversation)


----------



## Darner

When you have no idea what Robbie Williams ment with this verse (in "Something beautiful"):
_
All your friends think you're satisfied
But they can't see your soul no, no, no
Forgot the time *feeling petrified, when they lived alone*_.


----------



## blusongbird

Mr.Nickster said:


> When on the first day of school you "go to the bathroom." Technically, you are in one but you aren't doing away with your waste, you are staring at the walls of an empty stall to get away.


I do this ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Bosanchera

When after a year of working as a psychologist you wonder why you ever allowed yourself to do a job which requires so much interaction...


----------



## DJeter

You don't listen to your voicemails because it requires too much interaction...


----------



## Lietuvaite

When asked out on a date by 2 different guys rather stay at home and surf the web...


----------



## VenusianMizu

When being bored to you means your brain isn't working.


----------



## robespierre

oh my I didnt know people were like me! This is fantastic.

You know you're an introvert when you get a knock on the door and you turn down the light and turn off all TV's and sit there in the dark for the next 30 minutes paranoid that they'll come back again. 

When you have a tendency to go MIA for days at a time without responding to emails, phone calls.


----------



## doucette

I don´know has this been here yet, but still...

“I'm an introvert...I love being by myself, love being outdoors, love taking a long walk with my dogs and looking at the trees, flowers,the sky." “I have to be alone very often. I'd be quite happy if I spent from Saturday night until Monday morning alone in my apartment. That's how I refuel.” -Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Eylrid

doucette said:


> I don´know has this been here yet, but still...
> 
> “I'm an introvert...I love being by myself, love being outdoors, love taking a long walk with my dogs and looking at the trees, flowers,the sky." “I have to be alone very often. I'd be quite happy if I spent from Saturday night until Monday morning alone in my apartment. That's how I refuel.” -Audrey Hepburn


There's an INFJ who used to be active here with the username @HollyGolightly. She used Audrey Hepburn pictures for avatars.


----------



## doucette

Eylrid said:


> There's an INFJ who used to be active here with the username @HollyGolightly. She used Audrey Hepburn pictures for avatars.


Oh nice, thank you


----------



## Gyepitokki

When someone invites you to a party and you'd much rather stay at home playing pokémon.
When you get annoyed when someone tries to speak to you when you are listening to music.


----------



## JerryDaJoker

When you think why can't people think more before they speak


----------



## ThatName

When you feel more comfortable sitting at the end of a row of people than somewhere squashed in the middle.


----------



## Eylrid

Tamara0303 said:


> When you feel more comfortable sitting at the end of a row of people than somewhere squashed in the middle.


I like to sit in the corner seat in class rooms.

There is something to be said for hiding in a crowd, though, too.


----------



## ThatName

Eylrid said:


> There is something to be said for hiding in a crowd, though, too.


If I'm with people I know, I don't mind so much being in a crowd; If I'm alone, no...I feel as if I'm suffocating amongst a sea of strangers who will judge me negatively like I'm judging them negatively...but, this feeling is passing as I get older and need the approval of others less and less.


----------



## Eylrid

Tamara0303 said:


> If I'm with people I know, I don't mind so much being in a crowd; If I'm alone, no...I feel as if I'm suffocating amongst a sea of strangers who will judge me negatively like I'm judging them negatively...but, this feeling is passing as I get older and need the approval of others less and less.


I think that illustrates a difference between Fe and Fi use.

For me, being in the middle of a crowd of strangers is like being an island in that sea. I feel no personal connection with strangers in the crowd.


----------



## FillInTheBlank

1. When you'd rather do a project on your own quietly; than with a group.
2. When you realize that you have to force yourself to respond to text messages from a friend.


----------



## knittigan

Eylrid said:


> For me, being in the middle of a crowd of strangers is like being an island in that sea. I feel no personal connection with strangers in the crowd.


It's such a delicious feeling. I often study in cafeterias with noise cancelling headphones for this very reason.


----------



## sameer6

When you know that you don't socialize much.
When you know that you are more reserved and less outspoken in large groups..
When you know that you take pleasure in solitary activities such as reading, writing, drawing, and using computers...
When you know that you you enjoy time spent alone and find less reward in time spent with large groups of people....
When you know that you enjoy interactions with close friends.....


----------



## Adds

sober introvert + club = disaster panic attack.....
not so sober introvert + club = good time.....


----------



## MissGinger

When you bring _Les Miserables_ and your reading glasses to a dance... 
(and you get angry when someone has the gall to ask you to dance: Slowly take off glasses, place bookmark into page, close the book gently, look up at the feller. A flash of fear runs across his face. You smile and say, "Of course" as he nervously takes you out on the dance floor.) 









You know that you're an introvert when in a public situation a person with a truly concerned look on their face pulls you aside and asks, "Are you okay?" Like you need to go to the doctor or something...


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

-you become traumatized when too much of your free time is given up to other people..
-you HAVE to have your own room and are fiercely territorial of it..
-you would rather live under a bridge than be forced to spend excessive amounts of time with noisy people.
-you want to burn the TV/radio/cd player/ect when people leave it on just to keep the house filled with white noise, 
-you want to stab yourself in the ears, bring headphones everywhere you go, pretend to talk on the phone to avoid having to talk to people, because certain types of noise literally gives you headaches.
-you prefer books to people.
-you prefer spirits and nature to people.
-you never feel lonely when you are alone.
-You kind of want to run out of the classroom screaming when too many people are trying to discuss things with you at once.
-you are okay with being "a part of the background".
-you attempt to become a part of a group, and flat fail because your social synchronization powers are only temporary.
- you end up having to recognize that your misery in social obligations and social anxiety is making everyone in your class a nervous wreck.
-you understand nihilism and hope it isn't true.
-you are happy when people ignore you.
-you want to live in a library or an abandoned boiler room.
-you think listening to the silence is productive
-when you want someone's attention, you go to or contact them yourself.
-you don't understand social norms and are not in much of a hurry to..
-you think most people are stressful and tedious
-you are okay working or playing by yourself.
-it is draining to call or text people.
-you want to work at night or work at home


----------



## SZOCK

...at parties, you're the one in the corner making friends with resident animals

...you always wanted to have one those huge costumes in which you could go out to the store without having people recognize you

...your day is ruined when you meet someone you know on the way to uni/school/work and you have to talk with them instead of listening to music

..."Into The Wild" is one of your favourite movies, just because you like the idea of getting away from society for a while

...you enter your room through balcony because your parents have guests in the living room and you don't want them to know you're home because then you'd have to spend an extra hour on socialising with people

...it takes you 3 days to call someone back (and for an excuse you say you've lost your phone behind a couch and it was on mute so you couldn't call it to find it, and then the battery died)


...you never even consider answering the phone in public transport and hate others for doing it (loudly) 

...you get lots of "I haven't seen you for ages" from people who live in the same neighbourhood as you


----------



## Tanigi

I know there have been tons of posts about parties, but I believe this one is different:

You know you're an introvert when having somebody throw you a surprise party would make you burst into tears... and they wouldn't be happy tears.


----------



## Tanigi

@SZOCK:

re: wishing you could wear a costume. YES. THANK YOU. I've often wished that ski masks didn't have negative burglar-type connotations...


----------



## itarille

Pyroscope said:


> You get more excited than most people consider healthy by the idea of having a lock on your bedroom door.


It was all I could do to keep myself from screaming in excitement when I did install a deadbolt and a metal plate on my bedroom door.


----------



## Seeker99

You know you're an introvert when you haven't spoken to any of your closest friends in a month - and nobody seems to have noticed.


----------



## Organized Chaos

When you're looking very seriously at moving about 2 hours away from your current resident hell living space, and you decide you're not going to tell anyone about it until you have more details, and even once you do, you're not sure when you're going to let the info drop.


----------



## KateMarie999

You love self checkouts at the grocery store because that way you don't have to talk to anyone!!


----------



## JamieBond

You can comfortably spend the day in silence, save only for the contended sigh that comes from being alone.


----------



## Ruric

You rent a flat with a medicine and politics student just because you know they´ll be too busy study that you won´t have to actually interact with them.


----------



## FlowersForDinah

When even listening to your inbox of voicemail is off-putting.

When you've played Solitare for 5 hours straight and haven't noticed the time.

When you silently fume every time people make noise while you're trying to watch a television marathon.


----------



## fcbrew12

When your busy reading peoples replies to this question instead of asking someone in person what they think


----------



## Figment Pigment

When you keep headphones on all the time, just so you can have a potential excuse to ignore anyone talking to you.

When you are the only one that sighs and/ or groans at the mention of a group project

When you seriously consider jumping out of the window rather than give the speech you were supposed to

When cellphones become a device to make you look busy and stop people from talking to you rather than allowing people to talk to you

When you are with a fellow introvert, and rather than talking, you both wind up having quiet reading time


----------



## Lunarprox

LOL, can definately relate to that .


----------



## Recalibar

You come up with a bunch of good things for this thread, but then decide not to post them.


----------



## Psychstix

You hate it when the phone rings and it is someone you know
If someone is sneaking up on you while your having "quiet time"
People label you as the "loner"


----------



## Annacy33

I can relate to almost everything here, except the part about picking up the phone: I try never to let it ring for more than three times, because I know how it feels to call someone up and have to wait an eternity for them to pick up...

Same goes for the doorbell. (They both annoy me, though.)

Back on topic:

When you almost start crying in frustration because the teacher just gave the class two minutes to prepare for an impromptu speech.

When you decide not to put down any of the other things you had in mind, for fear most of them have already been posted.


----------



## Steel Magnolia

Being alone is exciting to you (it can be to me!).


----------



## Bel Esprit

missjayelle said:


> When you get in trouble at school for not speaking in class. T_T Or when your friends get angry that you never want to hang out...


Yeah instead of "For the last time, stop talking or you can go to the principals office!" it's the good ol' "If you're too lazy to contribute to these topics like the rest of the class, you can think about them in the principals office!"

Unless you have good friends in the class, then you get in trouble for both.


----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan

When on the bus ride home from school, you sit in that one person seat in the back and listen to loud music on your iPod so people are less compelled to talk to you. I hate talking to people on the bus....


----------



## aldec

When your friends tell your teachers that you are 'too introverted' and you wonder what that even means.


----------



## Hrothgarsdad

I spent a week by myself driving through the Rockies in Colorado and never felt lonely. 
Someone warned me about the crowd at a certain bar and I couldn't think of when or why I had last voluntarily gone to a bar.


----------



## Psychophlegmatic

You would much rather spend time with your animal companions then with your human family...and you get criticized for doing so...you would rather go for a quiet walk through the woods then go out partying with your friends, and you would rather listen to music on your iPod then talk about your feelings, or "how your day went".


----------



## Doctorjuice

You can spend three days straight in the house by yourself and groan when you have to go to a party.


----------



## Inspire Reality

You know you're an introvert when you would rather stay home and read than go to a party and meet new people.


----------



## Rayos

When you exude an air of "leave me alone" that filters out all the extroverts around you.

When you only have 4 friends, and only one of them is an extrovert.


----------



## rosetea

- when u were sleeping. and some new ppl come to ur house and u wake up. but u still pretend to be sleeping so u wont have to talk to them or go through the trouble of interacting with them 

- when u have holidays and all u do is keep to urself in your room, and others seem to think u r non existant for a while


----------



## Dark NiTe

rosetea said:


> - when u were sleeping. and some new ppl come to ur house and u wake up. but u still pretend to be sleeping so u wont have to talk to them or go through the trouble of interacting with them


This. Sometimes I'll have my TV on, and my landlord knocks on my door with his trademark triple knock, and I don't move and hope he thinks I'm sleeping, and he always goes away. Normally he just wants to tell me how I should park my car even more unreasonably close to the concrete wall so that the retards that don't know how to park a car, can have more space.


----------



## Dark NiTe

Jem11899 said:


> When you finally find the words to explain how it is to be with others by reading this brilliant quote:
> 
> “Socializing is as exhausting as giving blood. People assume we loners are misanthropes, just *sitting thinking, ‘Oh, people are such a bunch of assholes,’ but it’s really not like that. We just have a smaller tolerance for what it takes to be with others. It means having to perform. I get so tired of communicating.”
> — Anneli Rufus
> 
> I have been trying to find the right words to explain to my extroverted friends how it is to be with people for long periods of time, this quote just speaks to me. Right in the introverted heart.


This is an awesome quote. I've had more than one extrovert make the wonderful leap of logic that introversion = misanthropy. All the while not realizing that they are pretty much the exact type of person that is responsible for the misanthropic introverts in the world. 



You know you're introverted when you will drive twice as far to see a movie because the theater is normally a lot less full than the one nearby.


----------



## aiba99




----------



## ibage

I'm usually pretty outgoing around the people I work with. I enjoy writing and there are days when I get wrapped up in thought. I had one of those this week and I wasn't talking for a good half of the day. Within three and a half hours, I was asked eight times what was bothering me and I was in a stellar mood... I always make it a point to let people know when I'm miffed too.


----------



## Tiger Artist

You know you're an introvert when one of your childhood dreams was to live alone in a forest, far away from other people...
XD I was even more introverted as a kid than I am now, and that's saying a lot.


----------



## Cyber_Elien

^^ Agreed INTP's are the most quite people specially in childhood and we have now we want to balance our Extroversion... Even carl jung who created this MBTI theory was an INTP and live near the sea and he was physcologist only interested in his own research...


----------



## noonia

no party nope no no


----------



## hrinfaxi

…you eat lunch by yourself at your office desk every day and are perfectly happy with that. And also, when you head to the central business district for meals on the weekends because it’s devoid of humans.


----------



## Ruric

When your high school years were spent not talking to people or actually getting to know them but studying people by observing them just so you could learn their weaknesses and later in the future use said weaknesses to destroy your foes.










...or maybe that was just me.


----------



## Poptart

You're on PerC on a Friday night.


----------



## ibage

When you think online shopping is the best thing since sliced bread (might just be me)

When you need to explain to someone why you want to read a book instead of getting sloshed at that party on Friday night

When you see your phone ringing and cringe

When you play an online game almost entirely solo

When people ask you if you want to go out and shit bricks when you finally say yes


----------



## sanari

You know you are an introvert when the last time you went out with friends was 12 years ago.


----------



## StaceofBass

goose said:


> You know you're an introvert when someone says "ohh, i'm having this great party saturday night..." and in your head you're going through a million reasons why NOT to go.
> also, on a side note here, i've been wondering, it seems to me that typically introverts don't get stage fright and typically do better with things like public speeches, than extroverts who are always talking. Is it just me?


I get BAD stage fright. Before any speech or presentation in front of my class, I'm always thinking in my head that I will mess up somehow, but after I presented the last time I actually felt I did a good job not sounding so nervous and introverted because I started off with a funny anecdote. However the teacher commented "Presentation was OK. Don't be so shy!" :mellow:


----------



## Lex Kinast

The only time you *want* to be around people are when you've had panic attacks and went to the ER to make sure they weren't panic attacks.

When you love people but are secretly waiting for them to leave because you are getting tired with them just being *around* you.

When nobody phones you for days on end, the phone rings and your first emotion is annoyance for being interrupted.

When you regularly walk into obstacles like trees and glass doors because you're "living in your head" and not paying attention to the external world (bonus points if you have been hit by a vehicle, or almost hit, because you walked into bike or car traffic because you were *thinking too much*)

When you talk someone's ear off when you are making a point or interested in a topic, but more so you can sort your own thoughts out and then feel annoyed when they change the topic to chit chat.

When you get a slip in your mail telling you you have to go pick up a parcel at the post office- and you know what it is, and you want the stuff in the parcel.

When 99% of the people who seem to "know" you and remember your name all blend together because you weren't paying attention.

When the idea of going "out" to eat, even at a casual restaurant 5 minutes (walking) from your home instinctively feels like a chore. 

When you were a kid and your parents threw you a birthday party and you silently wished it would end because you were bored senseless.

When you ride the skytrain at night because you enjoy the movement and the scenery, but then feel annoyed when someone sits too close to you. roud:

When your idea of "fun" time spent with others is living vicariously through some character in a fan fiction story or on your favourite tv show.

When you get bored with tv shows and stop watching because the series starts to focus too much on "the personal lives on the characters" as opposed to court cases, medical cases, the exploration of a new planet, et cetera, et cetera...

When your friends tell you to look at "human interactions" as if "it's an alien species and you have to learn their language" in order to help you.


----------



## Lex Kinast

You talk so much about what interests you that you don't notice the person you are talking to has tuned you out.

You are on your own for a week, check the mail, and discover a mail slip and feel annoyed that you have to go pick the mail up.

The idea of going out to a casual restaurant, from minutes from your house, makes you feel tired.

Reading fan fiction feels like a social interaction to you.

You go years without seeing someone you genuinely like and care about, and before they have been at your home a day you are already secretly tired of socializing.

You find your pet cat a little bit "clingy".

The only reason you socialize is because your doctor/shrink/some other professional has repeatedly "recommended" it to you.

You like riding the bus or skytrain or train because of the scenery, stops, etc but the people ruin it. :sad:


----------



## easyvision

you see the big picture of things that non-introverts refuse to believe because they actually haven't thought about it enough.


----------



## AstralSoldier

lirulin said:


> When everytime you read a book in a public place, you strategically leave out a book on serial killers or something equivalent to deter people from talking to you.
> 
> When you've gone over a week without speech without even needing to break your schedule.
> 
> When people always think you're plotting something, just because you're so quiet.



THAT is ALL me right there! Right down to leaving the book on serial/killers/sociopathy out while people pass me in public, but if the book doesn't deter them, than this completely blank look I've perfected usually does! lol


----------



## AstralSoldier

easyvision said:


> you see the big picture of things that non-introverts refuse to believe because they actually haven't thought about it enough.


I think that's a mix between sensing and intuition, it's more how you take in/access the info your given...the intuitive mind is usually global thinking (what does it ALL mean/what is the meaning of this data? ) and sensing is more linear, and detailed thinking (focusing on what I'm immediately given and trying to work through it step, by step to the end).


----------



## Darner

lirulin said:


> When everytime you read a book in a public place, you strategically leave out a book on serial killers or something equivalent to deter people from talking to you.





AstralSoldier said:


> THAT is ALL me right there! Right down to leaving the book on serial/killers/sociopathy out while people pass me in public, but if the book doesn't deter them, than this completely blank look I've perfected usually does! lol



I'm surprised this works! A book like this would be one of the rare reasons why I _would_ start talking to a stranger, because it means they have totally cool interests! (Since it's logical that a self-diagnozed serial killer wouldn't be leaving this stuff around for everyone to see )


----------



## AstralSoldier

Well, key word here is *MOST *people would go out of their way to avoid someone reading material on sociopathy in public; it's a dead ringer for the impression that 'this guy is NOT like me!' but you're assuming the reverse couldn't be true either Darner; why could a self-diagnosed serial killer _*NOT *_read this material in public, or leave this stuff around for ANYONE to see? Would it not seem just as normal/rational to to do so? I mean how could a person know you're a serial-killer based on your reading material? It is afterall, a free-country, and I may just happen to have selected a book out of a passing curiosity on sociopathy.

For instance, if I were a self-diagnosed serial killer reading a book on serial killers I wouldn't automatically assume based on my reading material preference that people would know that I was; afterall, most people aren't in the possession of the ability to detect when they are dealing with a serial-killer; also if a person would ask 'are you a serial-killer?' I could REALLY have some fun with them, or I could lie and say I'm not; I'm a serial killer, so lying would be child's play, and the least of my worries...but that was _*IF *_I _*WAS *_a serial-killer lol remember, sometimes the _*BEST *_place to hide something is right in open


----------



## Darner

AstralSoldier said:


> but that was _*IF *_I _*WAS *_a serial-killer lol remember, sometimes the _*BEST *_place to hide something is right in open


For this case you're actually right. Usually - _*USUALLY*_ - people try to hide things that are fround-upon/illegal but that they relate to - because they're ashamed of them (for example, an alcoholic usually doesn't admit he's an alcoholic, so he wouldn't read books about alcoholism in public, even though there's absolutely nothing wrong if a person reads about alcoholism in public. However, serial killers are usually socio/psychopats, so they're usually not capable of expressing emotions or relating to emotions of others, thus they would probably really read a book about themselves in public and wouldn't even think about it.


----------



## ForsakenMe

You suck at customer service and having to deal with people almost all the time, and it's because your introverted mind can only process so much information before you start word-vomiting all over the place and start calling women "sirs" and men "ma'ams".

(Yes, true story. There's a reason why we need some time to think before we say something. Don't expect us to run our mouths and then have something weird come out of it- You asked for it!)


----------



## AxelAlexis12

when you hate the drama lesson or anything required you to speak in front of class -.-


----------



## Vermillion

When you think, for once, you will attend a party you're invited to, but then when the day arrives...."Aw fuck, who wants to leave the house anyway?"


----------



## AstralSoldier

When nothing in your inner world is ever as simple as extroverts see it...forcing you to keep it inward.


----------



## AstralSoldier

ForsakenMe said:


> You suck at customer service and having to deal with people almost all the time, and it's because your introverted mind can only process so much information before you start word-vomiting all over the place and start calling women "sirs" and men "ma'ams".
> 
> (Yes, true story. There's a reason why we need some time to think before we say something. Don't expect us to run our mouths and then have something weird come out of it- You asked for it!)


I'm just not entirely rooted in what's going on around me...and I make no apologies for it. Sometimes, it's just mind-numbing nonsense...I used to be a cashier, and it was fun for a while, but having those people chew my ear off about the most IRRELEVANT things....but it was fun because there were people now and again that would blow my mind with their intellect, their perceptions, and their humor! I don't know, I guess for some people, life is simple; car, house, kids, food, SO...go fig.


----------



## NingenExp

You know you're an introvert when.... wait! I'm starting to think I'm not an introvert xD


----------



## ForsakenMe

AstralSoldier said:


> I'm just not entirely rooted in what's going on around me...and I make no apologies for it. Sometimes, it's just mind-numbing nonsense...I used to be a cashier, and it was fun for a while, but having those people chew my ear off about the most IRRELEVANT things....but it was fun because there were people now and again that would blow my mind with their intellect, their perceptions, and their humor! I don't know, I guess for some people, life is simple; car, house, kids, food, SO...go fig.


I'm happy to say that there ARE jobs out there that are better suited for us introverts. My daddy is one and he is a happy duck with his engineering career.


----------



## ibage

When someone asks you to a party and you respond by saying "Nope. I'd like to get some reading done tonight." and you're met with a shocked look and a "Why the hell would you want to spend a Saturday night reading?". 

When you and your neighbor work at the same place for months and you're shocked when he tells you you're his neighbor. *That* was an awkward experience...

When you bring a laptop case to work without your actual laptop in it so you can throw it on the table to defend your privacy with it while on break.


----------



## VioletTru

PseudoSenator said:


> To echo what Lirulin said on the first page,
> 
> When you are silent 80% of the time, and don't even notice.
> 
> *When you refuse to open the door when you hear a knock. Same goes for the phone and your refusals to answer it. I know I'm not alone in this*


Second that. I feel like doorbells interrupt my train of thought, and I certainly don't like the idea of making an appearance to some random stranger and feeling obligated to indulge in whatever bullcrap conversation they set up.





heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> _Everything_ in this thread makes so much sense to me.
> 
> But this ^^^ this sooo true. I'm having a moment - walking down a street, taking in the outdoors, being lost in thought - when this person is chatting away with friends or on their cell phone. I get so annoyed and I deliberately try to take a different route or slow down or something.
> 
> When you dread being in a car with someone for hours because you'll be forced to interact with them the whole time.
> In a similar vein, when you're on a bus/plane and happen to be next to a talkative person. That, my friends, is the stuff of nightmares for me. I sit there dreading it.
> *When you're slightly hesitant about going to hairdressers (aside from the reasons of laziness and cost), because you'll be stuck making awkward small talk for an indeterminate amount of time.*
> When your default is being by yourself and you really don't understand any other way of living.


Lol, dragging myself to the hairdresser's is never my idea of fun. Usually, I hardly say ANYTHING throughout the whole hour someone's working on me, aside from the initial small talk. They don't seem to mind, anyway, because they're busily engaged in lively conversation with the other hairdressers or other customers. Sure, I'll react, smile, and laugh with them when I find something amusing, but other than that, I don't join in and instead end up paying attention to other things. Pardon me if that makes me sound rude, but it's just what I find comfortable.





From everything I've read so far on this thread, I wouldn't consider myself an extreme introvert. Sure, I value my alone time immensely, love reflecting on my own thoughts, and I sometimes "drift away" from a conversation. But there are times when I actually enjoy going out with people and engaging in conversation in them, especially if it's a deep one. I used to volunteer at a social skills group, working with children with special needs, which I found very fulfilling and fun. As for public speaking- I dread it moments before I have to present something, but once I'm up there and am in the right mood, everything just flows naturally. I've been told that I have a good reading voice and that I'm very expressive. If I'm stuck indoors for any time longer than I want (maybe after a day or two), then I start to get restless and bored. I begin to crave social interaction and external stimulation.

That being said, I'm still not primarily an extrovert. Admittedly, at my first job as a secretary, I began to grow tired of the mundane routine that involved answering phones and putting on a friendly smile for clients who visited our office, although I was good at it. My energy comes mainly from within my soul, my heart, and my mind. I wouldn't change it for anything.


----------



## Eleven

Splash Shin said:


> when a Saturday night in isn't such a big deal as people make it out to be


When a Saturday night *is *a big deal, because it means you get to stay in your room for hours and read. ^^


----------



## Splash Shin

Eleven said:


> When a Saturday night *is *a big deal, because it means you get to stay in your room for hours and read. ^^


Lol! they will never understand ...


----------



## Eleven

Splash Shin said:


> Lol! they will never understand ...


I can't help but feel sorry for extroverts hahaha...


----------



## Sollertis

When you think you need a good reason to talk to people, and can never figure out how other people make new friends.


----------



## petite libellule

when your really stressed you don't want to leave your house nor log offline till the stress could passes


----------



## Jelferelfemy

When you get annoyed by someone trying to talk to you when you are doing nothing.


----------



## Confused Little Children

You know your an introvert when you realize you have to work/school/social function the next day and you instantly feel a wave of exhaustion come over you from just thinking about it.


----------



## demonicgod92

When youre in a nightclub and a girl asks why youre not dancing with the group

When you prefer online messaging as opposed to leaving the house to meet them in a social gathering


----------



## Aslynn

- When you skipped a close friend's graduation party because you knew she'd be the only person there you actually know, and she'd obviously be busy the whole time. The thought of standing around awkwardly for hours was too nerve-wracking.

-When you spend a weekend attending a theological seminar instead of the baby shower you were invited to. 

-When you eat lunch alone at school/work because you need the solitary break between classes/meetings.

-When you wake up at dawn to enjoy the quiet and solitude.

-When other people pity you for being alone all the time, even though you prefer it to spending time with others.

-When you've driven into the city to attend an event you helped organize, but then see the loud, rambunctious crowd that's already gathered and instantly want to turn back and drive home.


----------



## Ellis Bell

When you prefer text message over talking on the phone because it's easier to organize your thoughts. Then the more extroverted people among your acquaintance complain that you're never easy to get in touch with.


----------



## ibage

When you count opening your window as socializing. 

Every time someone knocks on your door, you need another hour to yourself. 

You're asked to go to the company picnic and you can't think of a good excuse right away so you fake a phone call. 

You spend more time playing Tetris on your phone than you do talking on it.


----------



## ThatUglyGirl

When even posting on the forum seems too overwhelming/draining.


----------



## lazydory

When it takes a lot of energy to open your mouth to say a word or two. 

When gain more energy by having your "me time"

When you talk more to yourself in your head than to other people around you


----------



## JasonLA

You know you're an Introvert when you don't answer your cell phone right away.


----------



## Dolorous Haze

JasonLA said:


> *You know you're an Introvert when you don't answer your cell phone right away.*


You know you're an introvert when you haven't used your phone in roughly four months and it may or may not be hidden below a pile of clothes and books. :kitteh:


----------



## Tatl33

You know your an introvert when you enjoy being sick because people leave you alone.


----------



## Aelthwyn

You know you live in a house of introverts when:

one of your housemates asks you if you've told one of your other housemate something and you say, 'No, I haven't run into her outside her room recently' and it's considered perfectly legitimate. 

knock? why ever would one dare to disturb someone in their inner sanctum? 

When you need to tell your hosemate something and you can hear his music coming from his room down the hall, but then decide to just facebook note him instead. 

When most communication happens via notes on the fridge. 

When you have houseguests about once or twice a year.

it really is lovely living with other introverts!


----------



## emibee

When people talk to you, you try to end the conversation as soon as possible by saying as little as needed until they feel you have nothing to add to the subject.


----------



## Ellis Bell

You list your greatest dislike as "being forced to stay at a party for its duration."


----------



## Kim Ward

You know you're an introvert when you always use headphones when you use a computer, even if you're not listening to anything, because:
1) It helps muffle background noise.
2) People are much less likely to interrupt you, and
3) If they do, you can ignore them by pretending you didn't hear (for a little while, at least).


----------



## CrystallineSheep

When someone very loud and bubbling starts talking and going nuts over you, you start to think...." Oh shit...I am going to die....".


----------



## bluefizzure

When you find a class that sounds really interesting and fun, and you almost sign up, but think instead to research it and learn it by yourself as you hate being in class with others.


----------



## bluefizzure

When you have the rare urge to dance, and have no intention of going to a club, and discover you can buy an XBox Kinect and a game to do it alone.


----------



## pretyhowtown

When you prefer the company of cats to just about anyone/anything else...


----------



## bluefizzure

K86 said:


> When you daydream about having secret rooms in your house where NOONE could find you.


I still remember a dream that I had probably 8 years ago. I bought a house that had a secret staircase in a closet, and it kept going up and up to additional floors. The last one opened up to a beautiful lush green paradise with sun gently sifting through trees, and was unknown to anyone.


----------



## bluefizzure

When you go to your significant other's large family party, say hello to everyone, and duck out without anyone seeing you leave. Everyone is happy, because they saw you, and assumed you were there all night.

When you forget your cell phone in your car in the parking garage 5 stories down, and are too comfy in your apartment and not needing to see people, you just wait for calls/texts to come through your Google Voice account on your laptop.


----------



## gangliocyte

You know you're an introvert when your extrovert friends call you only to say "I know you won't go because you hate people, but I'm inviting you to my party out of courtesy".

….you know you're an introvert when you only have one extrovert friend.


----------



## Aphr0dite

Svidrigailov said:


> When you realise that over the course of the whole Summer holidays, you've spent about 90% of the hours in your room.


... getting a life-time subscription to lonerwolf.com
:tongue:


----------



## Blacc_Butterfly

When just the 'thought' of Black Friday makes you cringe.


----------



## Tru7h

You know you are an Introvert when others perceive you at school or work as the future serial killer to come in the following day and kill everyone...only because you are so quiet. You probably received comments like, "When you bring that gun to school, (Insert Name Here), don't kill me, okay?"


----------



## lindy240

LOL too good!


lirulin said:


> When everytime you read a book in a public place, you strategically leave out a book on serial killers or something equivalent to deter people from talking to you.


----------



## Ellis Bell

When you're in the break room during lunch and see other people you know from your department and still don't go over and sit with them, instead sitting with a book to read.


----------



## Off The Hitch

When you put earphones in so that people won't talk to you...

...even though no music is playing.

^.^


----------



## Tru7h

I don't know about some of you guys, but there are times that I really feel outspoken and extroverted (and not just on topics I feel passionate about) and times like now where I really need my alone time.

I am not sure why, but I like it when people that I know are in the background of my house when I am on the computer or something. It's comforting. I have never really liked feeling completely alone.


----------



## Thief Noctis

When you stay up all night because there's finally no-one around to bother you.
When you sit in class not saying a word, and you're so withdrawn that even the teacher doesn't pick on you to answer.
When relatives are coming to visit and your family actually has to ask you to be social.


----------



## Cloudlight

I don't know why you are introverted, but I know that I am introverted because I write roughly half of something that I am intending to post then proceed to frantically delete all of my words. Apparently the only time this does not occur is when I am posting in this thread.


----------



## MsFancyPants

Sirrah said:


> When you stay up all night because there's finally no-one around to bother you.
> When you sit in class not saying a word, and you're so withdrawn that even the teacher doesn't pick on you to answer.
> When relatives are coming to visit and your family actually has to ask you to be social.


I consider myself to be pretty introverted but I do have my extroverted moments!
I always participate in class, I'm not afraid to speak in front of people (nervous, yes) and I get huge enjoyment out of this!! I love asking questions and moving into people's personal space when interacting, only if I feel they are comfortable with this, though.

Maybe I'm not a "classic" introvert... I don't want to be segregated from others based upon whether or not I'm introverted/extroverted or my MBTI type/Socionics or whatever ... everyone here identifies him/herself as something or other, and that's wonderful, but we are all individuals with unique life experiences at the end of the day.
I don't believe we should be typecasting each other based on, say, the MBTI type we list in our sigs. It's a great starting point for understanding our cognition patterns and such, but we should be careful to stay away from bias at the same time. 
end of little rant of the day.


----------



## Thief Noctis

MsFancyPants said:


> I consider myself to be pretty introverted but I do have my extroverted moments!
> I always participate in class, I'm not afraid to speak in front of people (nervous, yes) and I get huge enjoyment out of this!! I love asking questions and moving into people's personal space when interacting, only if I feel they are comfortable with this, though.
> 
> Maybe I'm not a "classic" introvert... I don't want to be segregated from others based upon whether or not I'm introverted/extroverted or my MBTI type/Socionics or whatever ... everyone here identifies him/herself as something or other, and that's wonderful, but we are all individuals with unique life experiences at the end of the day.
> I don't believe we should be typecasting each other based on, say, the MBTI type we list in our sigs. It's a great starting point for understanding our cognition patterns and such, but we should be careful to stay away from bias at the same time.
> end of little rant of the day.


I was posting from general experience rather than stereotyping every individual, but what you've said is a good point. xD Personally, I'm completely terrified when having to present to the class and I've often had a day where I've called in 'ill' because I didn't want to go in, but it's great if you have the confidence (even if nervous) to do so.


----------



## Birdonawire

When you go a whole day without speaking aloud to anyone.


----------



## Rainman

when actually you just have a social anxiety/general nervousness seeing people problem but for some reason think you're just an introvert rather than ridding the problem and being free and still able to enjoy being on your own immensely. .


----------



## Barcelonic

When despite others' inability to notice it, you communicate more with your face than your words


----------



## Recede

You know you're an introvert when your extrovert friend says "It's too quiet in here" and you give her a confused look.


----------



## QrivaN

You know you're an introvert when you never wanna leave your room because your family is too active.


----------



## arystarca

Marvinteck said:


> You might be an introvert:
> 
> If only teachers sign your year book in school
> 
> Go three days without uttering one word.
> 
> People call you the Una-Bomber because you are so quiet and where hooded sweat shirts all the time.
> 
> If a stripper tells you that "This aint going to work if you dont cooperate sir" because you have been ignoring her for the last five minutes because you have no interest in talking to her or buying a lap dance.


Now I'm curious....did the last thing really happen to you?


----------



## StElmosDream

Marvinteck said:


> You might be an introvert:
> 
> If a stripper tells you that "This aint going to work if you dont cooperate sir" because you have been ignoring her for the last five minutes because you have no interest in talking to her or buying a lap dance.


I'd have to agree on this one, that or I might just pay them for conversation and ask them to keep their clothes on  
(as strange as it actually sounds I have come to realise I'd most likely never pay [well not think of even wanting to visit] an escort unless I could just pay them for silence and deep intellectualism or simply ask how their week has been


----------



## AllisonDori

....when you....?

......still thinking of what to say.

.....and take your time at it.

.....and then reevaluate your idea.

.....then take aloooooing


----------



## AllisonDori

....when you....?

......still thinking of what to say.

.....and take your time at it.

.....and then reevaluate your idea.

.....then take a looong nap cause you don't care anymore


----------



## RentABrain

When the first time you have a conversation at work, you discover that everyone thought you were mentally handicapped because of how quiet you are all the time.


----------



## Kagiri

When you are standing in a packed train and you feel uncomfortable and you study the movements of people within 0.5 meter radius and avoid any physical contact.... or it might just be a fear of being touched...

When people start telling you your face looks like a white piece of paper.

When you would rather starve than walk out 3 mins to the 24hr mart to buy food
When you rather spend 15 mins filtering unsafe unfiltered tap water with random stuff you find at home and then another 5 mins boiling it than walk out 3 mins to the 24hr mart to buy bottled water

When you tell yourself that online reviews of products is just as good as going down to the shop and seeing/testing/try-out the product physically.

When the takeout restaurant knows your order by hard
When the takeout restaurant calls you to take your order before you call them
When the takeout restaurant send you food without you ordering and they put it on your tab....

When the little voice in your head is telling you "you know... you should get out more... staying at home for 2 weeks straight is not good for you or me"

When you spend 10 mins listing down "you know you are an introvert when"


----------



## Fern

Kagiri said:


> When you are standing in a packed train and you feel uncomfortable and you study the movements of people within 0.5 meter radius and avoid any physical contact.... or it might just be a fear of being touched...
> 
> When people start telling you your face looks like a white piece of paper.
> 
> When you would rather starve than walk out 3 mins to the 24hr mart to buy food
> When you rather spend 15 mins filtering unsafe unfiltered tap water with random stuff you find at home and then another 5 mins boiling it than walk out 3 mins to the 24hr mart to buy bottled water
> 
> When you tell yourself that online reviews of products is just as good as going down to the shop and seeing/testing/try-out the product physically.
> 
> When the takeout restaurant knows your order by hard
> When the takeout restaurant calls you to take your order before you call them
> When the takeout restaurant send you food without you ordering and they put it on your tab....
> 
> When the little voice in your head is telling you "you know... you should get out more... staying at home for 2 weeks straight is not good for you or me"
> 
> When you spend 10 mins listing down "you know you are an introvert when"


I like this guy.


----------



## Recede

You know you're an introvert when you can't remember the last time you talked to someone outside work and internet.


----------



## chaosagogo

You know you're an introvert when your birthday is coming up and people keep asking you what you're doing because "eighteen is a BIIIG birthday!!!" and you respond with "Uh.. nothing, actually." Honestly, Ill probably just eat cookie cake, watch Netflix and sleep- and I am totally fine with that.


----------



## athenaowl

you pretend you do not understand english in order to avoid mundane conversations at bus stops.


----------



## Solrac026

You find changing topics quickly annoying. Ah*ENFP*em


----------



## Fern

Solrac026 said:


> You find changing topics quickly annoying. Ah*ENFP*em


Get over yourself


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

When your fab ten has like six taxi stand numbers.

:frustrating:


----------



## Solrac026

Fern said:


> Get over yourself


It's the truth. Introverts prefer to stick with one subject and delve into it deeply. Extroverts would rather change subjects every few minutes. At best, extroverting is exciting as new concepts keep coming up. At worst, it's unbearably annoying and I quickly lose interest as there is nothing of substance to discuss.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy

chaosagogo said:


> You know you're an introvert when your birthday is coming up and people keep asking you what you're doing because "eighteen is a BIIIG birthday!!!" and you respond with "Uh.. nothing, actually." Honestly, Ill probably just eat cookie cake, watch Netflix and sleep- and I am totally fine with that.


Hey, I'm on the same boat. Same age, too. It's tomorrow. :/


----------



## chaosagogo

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Hey, I'm on the same boat. Same age, too. It's tomorrow. :/


Yep, mine's Thursday. Happy birthday though!  Go celebrate by reading a book and raising two middle fingers to everyone who asks why you're not throwing a "huge, awesome party".


----------



## Fern

Solrac026 said:


> It's the truth. Introverts prefer to stick with one subject and delve into it deeply. Extroverts would rather change subjects every few minutes. At best, extroverting is exciting as new concepts keep coming up. At worst, it's unbearably annoying and I quickly lose interest as there is nothing of substance to discuss.


That's not necessarily the case. You are confusing extroversion for lack of depth. As an ENTP type 5, I definitely prefer in-depth discussions.
Also, allENFP's are not flighty and shallow. They can actually be deeply intelligent. And even if they do have a preference for the communication style you describe, who are you to judge them, labelling them annoying? As you said, it can be exciting.


----------



## mapledinosaur

when being anywhere with a lot of people tires you out and turns you into a zombie :bored:


----------



## Solrac026

Fern said:


> That's not necessarily the case. You are confusing extroversion for lack of depth. As an ENTP type 5, I definitely prefer in-depth discussions.
> Also, allENFP's are not flighty and shallow. They can actually be deeply intelligent. And even if they do have a preference for the communication style you describe, who are you to judge them, labelling them annoying? As you said, it can be exciting.


I didn't say ENFPs were stupid. Also, the statement about them being annoying is my own personal opinion, not a statement of fact and I am entitled to my own opinion.


----------



## Fern

Solrac026 said:


> I didn't say ENFPs were stupid. Also, the statement about them being annoying is my own personal opinion, not a statement of fact and I am entitled to my own opinion.


You are most certainly allowed your own opinion. It is in the labeling of a communication difference as 'annoying' and proceeding to apply this opinion to entire demographics (ENFP's and Introverts) that oversteps opinion and starts to be _opinionated _and _judgmental_. Feel free to PM or Visitor Message me to continue this.... I don't care. I just don't want to derail the thread.


----------



## travka

You know you're an introvert when a small, personal dissemination comes across as a some sort of personality-elitism


----------



## like hella days

You know you're an introvert when... being home alone sounds better than going out to dinner.
when you leave your cell phone on silent for hours and hours after you're done with class, and you like it that way.
when you remind your pets that you wouldn't love them as much if they could talk.
when you make eye contact with the dog on the leash before the walker.
when extroverted family members ask you do other things than read, and you pity them.
when reading feels more rewarding than going out and having random conversations.
when you notice that your cat loves you more than it's meals.
when you think your cat is worth taking pictures of often.
when you flip through your phone's pictures and notice that roughly 50% are of your cat.
when you forget that it's Friday again... you remember it's Friday while you're wallowing in the glory of being home alone.
when you get to the grocery store and dread the small talk with the cashier.
So you do self-check out.


----------



## goombagirl

You know you're an introvert when you go to visit your parents home and your mom's friend is visiting. You walk in, say hi and proceed upstairs. You overhear the best friend ask your mom "Who is that?" Your mom replies "that's my other daughter". The best friend says "I didn't realize you had more than one".


----------



## Justamez69

When you start thinking about if you are TOO introverted.


----------



## Castruccio

When you're eating dinner with a large group of people who are chattering away about something, and one of them suddenly asks you, "what do you think, Castruccio?", and you have no idea what to say because you've been zoning out the entire time and haven't heard a word of the conversation.


----------



## Kyora

like hella days said:


> You know you're an introvert when... *being home alone sounds better than going out to dinner.*
> *when you leave your cell phone on silent for hours and hours after you're done with class, and you like it that way.*
> when you remind your pets that you wouldn't love them as much if they could talk.
> *when you make eye contact with the dog on the leash before the walker.*
> when extroverted family members ask you do other things than read, and you pity them.
> when reading feels more rewarding than going out and having random conversations.
> *when you notice that your cat loves you more than it's meals.*
> *when you think your cat is worth taking pictures of often.*
> *when you flip through your phone's pictures and notice that roughly 50% are of your cat.*
> when you forget that it's Friday again... you remember it's Friday while you're wallowing in the glory of being home alone.
> when you get to the grocery store and dread the small talk with the cashier.
> So you do self-check out.


I've seen myself in your post =D
My phone is full of pictures of my dog and my cats xD I think I have only one picture on my dad (he was making a weird face xD) and one of my mom and recipes that's it XD None of my friends...
My phone is always left somewhere, I don't care about it ^^
Thank you for your post =D


----------



## noname42

You know you are an introvert when: 

You prefer to use your own car everyday, than car polling with your co-workers, because you can't stand talking and make ridiculous conversations through out the ride.

You are out for long and people ask you why are you so tired and lifeless and you have to think of something polite to say (rather than saying,I'm tired because of you)


----------



## Emtropy

Some of you guys are really missing out :O

I mean, I love a good book, but it's rarely sunny here...and if it's sunny, damn it, you go outside and enjoy your friend's company, even if it leaves you exhausted for days afterwards. 

But, each to their own.


----------



## TwistedMuses

like hella days said:


> You know you're an introvert when... being home alone sounds better than going out to dinner.
> when you leave your cell phone on silent for hours and hours after you're done with class, and you like it that way.
> when you remind your pets that you wouldn't love them as much if they could talk.
> when you make eye contact with the dog on the leash before the walker.
> when extroverted family members ask you do other things than read, and you pity them.
> when reading feels more rewarding than going out and having random conversations.
> when you notice that your cat loves you more than it's meals.
> when you think your cat is worth taking pictures of often.
> when you flip through your phone's pictures and notice that roughly 50% are of your cat.
> when you forget that it's Friday again... you remember it's Friday while you're wallowing in the glory of being home alone.
> when you get to the grocery store and dread the small talk with the cashier.
> So you do self-check out.


I'm a strong extrovert, but I usually have these moments. Weird.


----------



## Nebublahs

When you think about taking off from work just because you're _still_ exhausted from hanging out with friends the previous night.

I was ready to throw in the towel about an hour in last night.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

You know you're an introvert when you create colourful characters in your mind to compensate for the grayscale palette of people around you in real life.


----------



## Emtropy

TwistedM said:


> I'm a strong extrovert, but I usually have these moments. Weird.



Same. Someone told me it's an ENxP thing.


----------



## TwistedMuses

opeth98 said:


> Same. Someone told me it's an ENxP thing.


Well, damn. I'm doomed then. Even the total INTJ I know is much more sociable than me... *headdesk*


----------



## Emtropy

TwistedM said:


> Well, damn. I'm doomed then. Even the total INTJ I know is much more sociable than me... *headdesk*


Wow  I'm sociable and anti-social at the same time. Basically, I'm happy alone and with people. Which I find nice


----------



## TwistedMuses

opeth98 said:


> Wow  I'm sociable and anti-social at the same time. Basically, I'm happy alone and with people. Which I find nice


Well, you have a point. roud:


----------



## Kilgore Trout

When this:

31 Unmistakable Signs That You're An Introvert


----------



## foi_unbound

when you'd rather go home than shop.


----------



## Swede

...when you are happy that you have a job or otherwise you'd probably never interact with people
...when you tell yourself that you really should go to that party; it's been a year since the last party you went to and it may be time to show people that you are still alive
...when your biggest worry about being a parent is the realization that you'll never get alone-time again
...when you didn't get a cell phone until your kids' daycare demanded a way to get hold of you at all times (Sigh)
...when you finally got that blasted cell phone, you got the cheapest one they had and then you keep forgetting it at home most of the time anyway
...when you let all your incoming cell phone calls go directly to voice mail - why disturb the delicious calm & quiet with someone babbling in your ear?
...when the nicest thing about taking a bubble bath is that people in your household leave you alone (sorry, shows up that they won't...)


----------



## tangosthenes

when you've found yourself repeatedly wondering about the benefits of an emptier world and how you might get there, any population decline on the horizon seems like a godsend, and people know that you are quiet but they are constantly surprised by how much time alone you actually need. 

"Oh, yeah I like my alone time, too. I get an hour or so a day."
"You don't know the meaning of the words you are speaking."


----------



## Madeleine44

- When there are like two people who you actually consider a friend


----------



## artsygal18

When you are at your friend's party and you find yourself making friends with just their cats.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

You use the internet on your phone more often than you talk/text on it.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

tangosthenes said:


> when you've found yourself repeatedly wondering about the benefits of an emptier world and how you might get there, any population decline on the horizon seems like a godsend, and people know that you are quiet but they are constantly surprised by how much time alone you actually need.
> 
> "Oh, yeah I like my alone time, too. I get an hour or so a day."
> "You don't know the meaning of the words you are speaking."


An hour or so alone a day? LMAO. I call that a bathroom break.

Also, I sometimes think of what it would be like to be the only human in the world and have everything fairly the same as it is now, with robots providing everything that all the other humans do currently.

I guess I'd get sick of robots after a while and want them gone as well. Then I'd start complaining about being lonely and no one being human anymore.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Swede said:


> ...when you are happy that you have a job or otherwise you'd probably never interact with people
> ...when you tell yourself that you really should go to that party; it's been a year since the last party you went to and it may be time to show people that you are still alive
> ...when your biggest worry about being a parent is the realization that you'll never get alone-time again
> ...when you didn't get a cell phone until your kids' daycare demanded a way to get hold of you at all times (Sigh)
> ...when you finally got that blasted cell phone, you got the cheapest one they had and then you keep forgetting it at home most of the time anyway
> ...when you let all your incoming cell phone calls go directly to voice mail - why disturb the delicious calm & quiet with someone babbling in your ear?
> ...when the nicest thing about taking a bubble bath is that people in your household leave you alone (sorry, shows up that they won't...)


ALL

OF

THIS.

YOU ARE ME. AHHHHHH I CAN'T STAND IT! :laughing:


----------



## TwistedMuses

... you head out to the town fest and still don't pay much attention to it.


----------



## GigglingPotato

....at a party you sit alone in the corner making friends with the dog.


----------



## haijakingu

You know you're an introvert when:
The sight of a crowd is tiring.
Frequently asked 'Are you okay? You seem sad.'
Recitations in class are stressful lol.


----------



## Saki

When people ask you if you're depressed constantly, when you say something in class and it scares even the professor because they all forgot you are there, when you find yourself more interested in the host's Chihuahua at a party than the party itself, and when you are 20 years old and have yet to go on a date.


----------



## you_is_eagleton

When you're on a phone with a tech support or a customer representative -- while you both wait until his/her screen finishing loading up, he/she asks, "So how was your day?" and you softly mumble, "Yeah."

And ordering too much pizza because it's the only restaurant around my area that uses the online ordering system instead of calling.


----------



## Noice

being nocturnal and being the most productive in those odd hours


----------



## Swede

...when your family is coming to stay with you for 10 days and you are trying to figure out how long you will be able to ditch them for daily without being rude
...when part of why you love your kids is because your parents & in-laws have a new "socila target"
...when you are worried about your kids not learning to talk, since you prefer not to...
...when you prefer pets that you don't have to parade around the neighborhood, thus risking obligatory chit-chat
...when you avoid eye-contact, since that may lead to chit-chat
...when people hang in your doorway at work tell you stories and you find yourself thinking about something completely different while smiling & nodding
...when the best vacation is the one where you do absolutely nothing


----------



## GigglingPotato

When at work you instant message/text your boss instead of simply walking to their desk (we don't have offices) to ask a question like everyone else does.


----------



## Noice

headphones are your bestfriend


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

When you hate seeing other people when you're out for a walk.


----------



## Nettle

When it takes you the entire day to work up to returning a phone call to someone you don't know.

When you can spend 3 days at a music festival and speak fewer than 20 words for the entire duration.

When, after 2 days, you still haven't recovered from said music festival.


----------



## mystery_box

one of your favorite memes is the "socially awkward penguin".


----------



## Twitch

You go through the McDonald's drive-through, recieve your food, then park your car in the parking lot just to avoid prolonged human contact while you eat.


----------



## rwm4768

You know you're an introvert when your idea of a good Friday night is reading a book, writing, or studying personality theory.

Or when you avoid answering the phone whenever possible.


----------



## Johnston

...when you log onto PerC in your quiet room, drinking cold beer, and you're still aware of how crowded and noisy this place is! :laughing:


----------



## tistheboss

When you just realized that you haven't left the house, to interact with others, in 3 days.


----------



## PeterPan

When the question that is the most asked to you Is 'Why aren't you talking?'. When people say this, i just want to chop their tongues off.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

rwm4768 said:


> You know you're an introvert when your idea of a good Friday night is reading a book, writing, or studying personality theory.
> 
> Or when you avoid answering the phone whenever possible.


I can relate to this, especially the phone thing.

Do you also get unreasonably nervous upon receiving mail?


----------



## rwm4768

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I can relate to this, especially the phone thing.
> 
> Do you also get unreasonably nervous upon receiving mail?


It depends on the mail, but usually I don't have that problem.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

rwm4768 said:


> It depends on the mail, but usually I don't have that problem.


Hmm... so you don't like answering the phone but you don't mind receiving mail? Interesting.

I don't know if I'm so much introverted as I am just socially anxious. Do the two necessarily go together?


----------



## rwm4768

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Hmm... so you don't like answering the phone but you don't mind receiving mail? Interesting.
> 
> I don't know if I'm so much introverted as I am just socially anxious. Do the two necessarily go together?


With mail, I only really get nervous if it's something I've been dreading. The same goes for email. For example, when I sent out query letters for a novel I'd written, I felt sick when I saw a literary agent had responded.

And, yes, you can be extroverted and socially anxious. You can also be an introvert and comfortable in social situations. Introversion and extroversion is about what energizes you. Do you feel energized by being with other people, or do you need time alone to recharge after prolonged time with other people?

It's okay if you have a balance of the two. I don't deal well with large group settings, but I can feel energized by a deep, intellectual conversation with a small group. For the most part, though, after prolonged social exposure, I have to be alone for a while.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

rwm4768 said:


> With mail, I only really get nervous if it's something I've been dreading. The same goes for email. For example, when I sent out query letters for a novel I'd written, I felt sick when I saw a literary agent had responded.
> 
> And, yes, you can be extroverted and socially anxious. You can also be an introvert and comfortable in social situations. Introversion and extroversion is about what energizes you. Do you feel energized by being with other people, or do you need time alone to recharge after prolonged time with other people?
> 
> It's okay if you have a balance of the two. I don't deal well with large group settings, but I can feel energized by a deep, intellectual conversation with a small group. For the most part, though, after prolonged social exposure, I have to be alone for a while.


Thanks for the insight. Someone recently suggested that I re-evaluate my personality type and insisted that I might be an extrovert. I don't think I am because in real life I generally spend most of my time alone, draw my energy from within, and get drained very quickly with social interaction. I also hardly ever go out of my way to engage people and am pretty much a loner.


----------



## MadRabbit

You know you're an introvert when you physically can't walk into small shops because the cashiers watching you non-stop makes you feel like running for you life


----------



## Valkyrie_feathers

When you think your cat is too needy of your time..


----------



## bluefizzure

When using chat for tech support is the best thing ever because you don't need to talk to anyone.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

When you have no use whatsoever for an address book.


----------



## Ellis Bell

When you're so busy focusing on some mental process that you completely don't notice that you haven't closed the refrigerator.


----------



## Fern

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> When you have no use whatsoever for an address book.


Generation Z: Wh-what is an *address book??*


----------



## chaosagogo

You know you're an introvert when you're hanging out with friends one night and they're all having fun and all you can think about is leaving to go to the gas station before it closes and getting a soda and some candy and heading home to watch cartoons by yourself.


----------



## elpis

When your friends drag you out to a bar on New Years Eve and you spend the countdown in the bathroom playing solitaire on your phone, just to avoid being hugged or kissed by a stranger... or one of your friends.


----------



## AustenT09

You know you're an IT when someone tells you a heartbreaking, dramatic story and you can't think of anything to respond with other than a grunt.


----------



## PandaBear

You know you're an introvert when all these people keep talking to you and when someone says "Are you getting this down?!?!" , you go nope,drop everything and go home because you are so confused why there are SOOO MANY PEOPLE!


----------



## shadowjasmine

You know you're an introvert when you save enough energy to party for about two nights in a row and people mistaken you for an extravert because you're actually outgoing during the event and try to make more plans with you but you just spend a good full week on your own before you decide you go out again


----------



## Quernus

You know you are an introvert when you manage to joke around and have a conversation with the person behind you in line to buy groceries, but then you start to feel really awkward and anxious and pay as quickly as possible and leave without saying goodbye because you don't know what else to say....


----------



## asero12

You know you're an introvert when whilst other people are wating for holidays for parting, going out, and hanging out... you are waiting them for playing video games, reading those pending books, and reading that guide to learn c++.


----------



## doudeman

You know you are an introvert when you are talking to someone and get interrupted by someone else and you stand there for 5+ minutes saying nothing until their conversation is done.


----------



## Swede

when you only go to the grocery store after 10 PM because it is so calm and empty. 
A lot less chance of bumping into people you kinda know. 
A lot less chance of having to make small talk in the loooong check-out line (shudder). 
Plus, the night time personnel are introverts too, no "how are you doing today, ma'am?" from them!


----------



## cmykendra

You know you are an introvert when you wait till the cereal isle is empty before you run in and quickly grab your box of cheerios without stopping quicker than a drug deal.


----------



## Jemster

...when you have an escape route and/or hiding place for when people ring the doorbell.


----------



## PandaBear

You know you are an introvert when you get a headache and wish everyone had laryngitis because people always KEEP talking.


----------



## Pixzelina

When you spend most of your time around people (or one person) for a couple consecutive days and after that you begin to feel annoyed by the people you were spending time with and you just want to be alone and chill out for the next few days to come..


----------



## Dauntless

You REJOICE when you can emails at work (customer replies) instead of having to SPEAK ON THE DAMNED, THRICE-DAMNED PHONE.


----------



## stack.o.pancakes

When you hide in the bathroom for ten minutes while other people are saying long emotional goodbyes.

When you get a job as a phonathon caller for your university and then panic every day before going to work.

When you avoid the guy you like and then complain that he never makes a move.


----------



## Mistique_Cat

You know you're introvert when thinking about quiet alone time in bed with book gives you braingasms


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

when you think the person that came up with this is a genius.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

when you hide in the basement to get away from a party.


----------



## FantasyAcquirer

Socialization hangover


----------



## MorayEel

When you can easily bond with another introvert about being introverted


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

When you go into complete panic mode when you're in a situation where you can't escape other people.


----------



## incalculablesoul

When you get anxious entering a store where you know an employee
When you need an entire day to recuperate by vegging on the couch alone after a social event
When you feel relieved when someone else orders for you at a restaurant


----------



## Dragheart Luard

When a weekend with lots of social interaction leaves you deader than dead the next day and sleeping isn't enough for recovering.


----------



## Lacrimosa

You'd rather be outside, waiting in the sweltering sun than to have to wait inside a place where it's overcrowded, noisy, and filled with loud teenagers and their profane, asinine talking.


----------



## damfino

When you drive around the block three times before going to your class reunion and have to force yourself to pull into the parking lot and walk in.. and then you're so frozen you embarrass yourself by not recognizing people right away.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

When you jaywalk across the road just to avoid talking to someone on the sidewalk.


----------



## Light_92

_You know you're an introvert when you go to the beach and you prefer watching little animals like crabs or shrimps instead of staying in the middle with other people, or you prefer to buy a mask and watch the sea bottom instead of playing all the time with the people you came with._


----------



## Fern

Your mother hands you the phone to take a survey only to discover there is an actual human being on the other end, so in a controlled annoyance, you hang up (to her extreme fury)


----------



## Rainbow

You dont wanna come outside and play with the kids in the sandbox


----------



## Black_Sphinx

When instead og going out with friends to another evening you prefer to stay at home, drink some tea and either read a book, play a game or chat with someone.


----------



## Light_92

_You know you're an introvert when people tell you you're somehow abstract, deep, idealist. _


----------



## Adam Sharpy

- You never start conversations
- You enjoy the sound of rain (more so Ni/Se users)
- You become secretly relieved when a social event gets cancelled, this means you can stay home
- At house parties/gatherings you spend more time with the house pets than you do with the people
- When being grounded doesn't feel like a punishment to you
- You close doors quietly (unless you're super angry and wanna slam it shut)
- When you wake up you're even more quiet than usual (more so for strong Ti users)
- When talking to someone online or through text you use 'brb' when you have run out of things to say not when you're being busy.


----------



## Light_92

_You know you're an introvert when you realize that is somehow easier to socialize with people online, since you aren't stressed by their investigative glances and you don't feel the usual "social pressure". _


----------



## TrippedOnReality

Adam Sharpy said:


> - You never start conversations
> - When being grounded doesn't feel like a punishment to you


In high school I intentionally got myself grounded so I had an excuse to avoid going to a New Years Eve party...(I'd only ever been grounded 2 times up to that point, so maybe Mom should have been suspicious).


----------



## purposive

When you go out to run errands and you see acquaintances approximately 5 feet away from you. You quickly shuffle for your earphones and connect it to your iPhone/iPod and pretend to be listening to music very loudly with your sunglasses on so that when they do approach you or say hello from afar to you pretend you did not hear any of them. And the feeling of doing this is exhilarating and life-saving. You think to yourself after this has happened, "this world is too fucking small."


----------



## purposive

You tell your parents and entire family not to bother buying tickets to your graduation because you aren't going. No ifs, no buts. It's not happening. They can just send your diploma in the mail.


----------



## Bahburah

When you think your phone lost it's battery quicker because of all the unopened text's and missed calls notifications that where storing up. 

But really I think there are way more anti-social people here than healthy introverts. 

Myself included.


----------



## Fern

Bahburah said:


> When you think your phone lost it's battery quicker because of all the unopened text's and missed calls notifications that where storing up.
> 
> But really I think there are way more anti-social people here than healthy introverts.
> 
> Myself included.


I'm not anti-social.

I'm asocial!


----------



## IAM

Svidrigailov said:


> When you realise that over the course of the whole Summer holidays, you've spent about 90% of the hours in your room.


LOL! That's me!! Even though I DID plan my summer with activites and put them on calender.


----------



## IAM

purposive said:


> You tell your parents and entire family not to bother buying tickets to your graduation because you aren't going. No ifs, no buts. It's not happening. They can just send your diploma in the mail.


Oh my goodness! I thought I was the only one who didn't go to my graduation when most, if not everyone except me at my university, were bustling and hustling about it! BTW, after more than a decade, I still have not seen my undergraduate certificate!


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora

You know you're an introvert when on your way to a shop you plan what you are going to say.


----------



## bluefizzure

You move into a new place that you really love, is beautiful, peaceful and quiet. Your friends and family keep asking to see it but you just want to enjoy it by yourself.


----------



## Bahburah

When you stop going to a place you liked to eat because the owners got to friendly. 
Or when you try to avoid the whole area you when to high school in so that you don't haft to bump into people even though they have the best places to eat there. 

I swear im not fat.


----------



## FakeLefty

When you're content being by yourself in the basement.


----------



## bluefizzure

The highlight of your day is changing into comfy clothes when you get home from work, and relaxing in peace and quiet.


----------



## headintheclouds

When all of your friends are extroverts!


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

When you order pizza delivery at four in the morning.

I don't know, it seems like an introvert thing to do.


----------



## FX

You prefer texting to making an actual phone call, and Facebooking to actual human contact.
You don't always mind talking to people, but get tired of it after some time.
Your extroverted friends don't get how you can spend so much time away from other people.


----------



## Volant

...when your friends urge you to "be more social" and "have some fun," and you have to remind them that you did those things last week.


----------



## scarletlilies

...an extrovert believes you have no people skills just because you don't constantly want to talk to them, then the same person becomes immensely surprised when you hold down a very nice conversation with someone else in their presence. They then assume you must be extroverted (having limited to no knowledge of the MBTI or introversion) and launch back into the cycle of "you're not talking, what's wrong with you?" The end.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

When you're absolutely bored out of your skull at a bar or club where everyone's chattering like mad.


----------



## bluefizzure

You're thinking of writing a book of excuses why you can't get together with others to help your fellow introverts out.

I am running out of excuses myself. :-( 

Can somebody here write a book like that?


----------



## Eigenlicht

Marvinteck said:


> If a stripper tells you that "*This aint going to work if you dont cooperate sir*" because you have been ignoring her for the last five minutes because you have no interest in talking to her or buying a lap dance.


You know you're an introvert when this is the story of your entire love life


----------



## Moonrise

..when costume parties are to you what rounding a bend and seeing a truck on your side of the road is to other people.
(this may just be a wannabe-recluse problem).


----------



## Gingersassin

When you will carry your i pod everywhere so you can avoid social interaction

When you pretend to be texting so that no one will talk to you

When you never ever answer the phone


----------



## EmotionalMe




----------



## Jessica1173

So funny, EmotionalMe. My husband is an introvert and he does a lot of those things. He gets annoyed with me because I do not give him enough time to recharge.


----------



## Jessica1173

Eigenlicht said:


> You know you're an introvert when this is the story of your entire love life


Based on my husbands experience, I would say the most frustrating thing about being an introvert is that you have all of these women who hang around you but have no real interest in dating you. You are just safe and comfortable. How annoying is that! My husband was 34 when we met online and was so happy to have a woman like me who actually was interested in dating him, instead of playing the friend game.


----------



## Jessica1173

higgledy said:


> You know you're an introvert when your extroverted mother complains you are boring.


Both of my sisters think I am incredibly boring. I know one is an ESFJ but I am not so sure about the other one. She is probably an ISFJ. My husband is introverted and thinks I am great and very interesting. That is exactly why I married him!


----------



## Jessica1173

Baubo said:


> ...you are never bored. Like even when you're outvoted on family movie night and you sit politely facing the direction of a Transformers movie, the 2 hours still pass pleasurably, because you spend most of it inside your head.


I do that, too.  The problem with it is that I usually put up a fight and try to get a movie I like played.


----------



## PolystyreneMan

You'd rather go to a dental appointment than a nightclub.

You forget to bring a book on a plane and you're happy when you see the person you'll be sitting next to is already reading one.

You change the day/hours you go to the bank/store/etcetera if a member of the staff starts to recognize you and wants to chit chat.


----------



## AlwaysQuestionLife

You know you are an introvert when, just after recharging, you are jealous of the extroverts all around you who can socialize normally and easily have friendships and whatnot, but just before recharging, all you can think is, "UGHH I HATE ALL YOU PEOPLE SO MUCH JUST LEAVE ME ALONE!"


----------



## scarletlilies

AlwaysQuestionLife said:


> You know you are an introvert when, just after recharging, you are jealous of the extroverts all around you who can socialize normally and easily have friendships and whatnot, but just before recharging, all you can think is, "UGHH I HATE ALL YOU PEOPLE SO MUCH JUST LEAVE ME ALONE!"


^^^ When you get super freaked out that Personalitycafe decided to email you a notifcation about someone commenting on a post, and that person just randomly happens to be your best friend in the real world. 

IT'S A SMALL WORLD AFTER ALL, IT'S A SMALL WORLD AFTER ALL...


----------



## AlwaysQuestionLife

scarletlilies said:


> ^^^ When you get super freaked out that Personalitycafe decided to email you a notifcation about someone commenting on a post, and that person just randomly happens to be your best friend in the real world.
> 
> IT'S A SMALL WORLD AFTER ALL, IT'S A SMALL WORLD AFTER ALL...


I mean, they e-mail you about all the posts you 'subscribe' to, right? (AKA all of the posts you have commented on)

But come now, we both knew this was going to happen sooner or later  PerC is too good for MTBI-obsessed people to deny


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

When anytime you step out into the world, you feel as though you're being bombarded by obnoxious extroverts.


----------



## ninjakitty16

You stay up late, partially because it takes you that long to unwind after being with people all day, and partially because you need your alone time before it happens all over again tomorrow.

You know how a thing sounds perfectly in your head - but when you try and communicate it a minute later, it comes out awkward and slightly garbled.


----------



## FakeLefty

saurian_girl said:


> You know you're an introvert when no one dance with you at prom.. :frustrating:


Funny thing is that for me, a girl had to ask ME to dance with her. Such is the life of a male introvert


----------



## Red Icicle

You talk at your cat for a few minutes, and consider that enough social interaction for the day. 

When you say that you have plans over the weekend, so they can't come over, but you're really just barricading yourself in your room for the next two days. 

When the first thing you think after you come home is 'Thank god, solitude.' 

You sit in the back of the class room, not out of a desire to not pay attention, but just so people can't look at you. 

Your least favorite words to hear in a class is "Okay, everyone find a partner." 

You end up being partnered with a fellow I by making vaguely communicative half gestures and grunts. You then spend the next hour in relative silence after all forms of communication fail.

You're invited to an event, decide it can't be too bad, and end up standing awkwardly in the corner hoping no one looks at you while you try to think of a plausible excuse to leave.

You consider plants lucky they don't have to make appointments by phone.

You hear a group of people talk about something you're interested in, debate for five minutes if you want to join in, decide you're going to, but realize they've already changed topic.

You finally found somewhere to sit that's away from everyone else, then feel personally attacked when someone sits by you. 

You try and tell a story, but end up forgetting half the details as you slowly trail off into silence. The awkward silence that ensues convinces you to never talk again.


----------



## LibertyPrime




----------



## sinshred

When you prefer listening music through headphone rather than speaker.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

When you would rather spend significantly more money to live alone than to decrease costs by having roommates.


----------



## GoosePeelings

L'Empereur said:


> Does this work? I am going to try this someday.


In Finland, you don't need that book to be left alone.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Neon Knight said:


> I'm guessing that's a Feeler thing because I am guilty of that big time.
> 
> You may be an introvert when you leave your living quarters for the first time in a while and your eyes ache from the sun and you just want to go back in.


I am not a feeler but I still do that...


----------



## bluefizzure

sinshred said:


> When you prefer listening music through headphone rather than speaker.


When you wear wireless headphones while watching movies and shows on your TV.


----------



## sinshred

bluefizzure said:


> When you wear wireless headphones while watching movies and shows on your TV.


Similar with me, somewhat lost focused when there are people around me.


----------



## FX

You know you're an Introvert when socializing for long periods of time wears you down quickly, and all you want to do after that is seclude yourself for a while.


----------



## Eigenlicht

well yeah no shit that's kind of the official definition


----------



## Kathy Kane

When you'd rather starve than take a sales job, especially one that requires you to make cold calls.


----------



## Kathy Kane

When someone knocks on the door and you mute the TV and stay quiet in the hopes that they go away. You might even look out a side window because you don't want them to see the shadow over the peephole.


----------



## Eigenlicht

When someone knocks on the door and you stand by the window looking at them looking at you until they leave

hehe


----------



## Kathy Kane

When the doorbell rings and your kids don't respond, except to get quiet. You're proud that you trained them so well :wink:


----------



## laujase

You get excited to go out with a couple of friends, have super fun, then suddenly crash, get grumpy, go home and lock yourself in your room for the next week. Repeat after 5 days. You are then diagnosed by your friends with bipolar, schizophrenia or some other mental/behavioural problems.


----------



## Spanks

A lot of these things aren't even introvertive, just the ruination caused by being self-conscious and avoidant.

OT: When you'd rather listen to music than socialize with people in public. Keep talking to me when my headphones are on, I don't hear you.


----------



## Kathy Kane

Spanks said:


> A lot of these things aren't even introvertive, just the ruination caused by being self-conscious and avoidant.
> 
> OT: When you'd rather listen to music than socialize with people in public. Keep talking to me when my headphones are on, I don't hear you.


I think most introverts are reluctant to let someone take their energy, even if it's a quick question at the door or a phone call. I'm sure it depends on his energy level before the interruption. If its high then he will be quick to respond, but if he feels drained or tired he will avoid it. 

I'm always reluctant to be social in the morning because I'm not a morning person. I get my energy in the afternoon, so I'm more willing to share energy at that time.


----------



## FX

You know you're an Introvert when you give your computers human names.


----------



## CamFlawless

When you regret coming along with your family because you forgot your headphones, which frequently act as your means of escaping the incessant talking.


----------



## Kathy Kane

When you'd never volunteer to give a presentation, even though you're knowledge of the subject is spot on.


----------



## pukeyshibas

When you decide not to go to the college that you were accepted into and were planning to attend, simply because despite loving the college and city, you realize that you know nobody there and will probably have to make new friends. And the thought of doing that horrifies you.
So you switch to a local college where you already have a few friends, just so you don't have to meet new people.


----------



## Spanks

BEING AFRAID OF MAKING NEW FRIENDS AND BEING SOCIAL ISN'T A CHARACTERISTIC OF INTROVERSION.

When you willingly take a week off from replying to texts and messages from anybody. It's been six days for me; feels good.


----------



## FakeLefty

When you spend half a day being outgoing and then spend half a week recharging.


----------



## Johnston

...when you know you're not en extrovert. Tertium non datur. (Heh, studying Kant with her is sexy.)


----------



## Terrabang

sinshred said:


> When you prefer listening music through headphone rather than speaker.


.....and not just because headphones have better sound quality, but because people practically have to falcon punch you to get your attention. This takes enough effort that they realize what they were going to say was not important enough and they leave you alone.


----------



## FX

You know you're an Introvert when you spend more time here than you do interacting with people in real life.


----------



## DustyWind

You know you're an introvert when you see the neighbors popping out of their houses while you're walking down the street and you just think "oh, my God, please don't notice me." Not because they're bad people, but because you never feel like going through the motions of talking about mundane things or "fishing" (lots of words, no info).

Hate when "HI how are you doing how's the weather?" happens.


----------



## FakeLefty

pukeyshibas said:


> When you decide not to go to the college that you were accepted into and were planning to attend, simply because despite loving the college and city, you realize that you know nobody there and will probably have to make new friends. And the thought of doing that horrifies you.
> So you switch to a local college where you already have a few friends, just so you don't have to meet new people.











That's one of the reasons why I decided to go to my state flagship school (well it also had a great engineering program, so there's that). Ironically, though, I made many friends in my dorm and I hang out with them much more than I do with my high school friends...


----------



## PJay

...you're finally reading a book you wanted to read, but you have to go to a christmas party tonight, obviously. You want to bring the book and read it at the party, 'cause you know you won't be talking with people there (at least not much) after all. But you may not bring it anyway, 'cause you also know that you'll be bugged constantly for being by yourself at the party without talking to someone. And you don't understand why people do that, because when they manage to make you close the book, they don't talk to you. :dry:

JUST LET ME READ!!! :angry:


----------



## B3LIAL

Being around people you don't like for the rest of your life scares you 100x more than being alone for the rest of your life.


----------



## sinshred

Fell ease in telephone bill, yet struggle with internet bill.


----------



## teekhov

When plans get canceled, and inside you're just like "Weeeee!" I know, it's bad.


----------



## teekhov

Oh yes. When your new neighbor moved in next to you like four years ago, and you still don't know what they look like. 

....

Maybe I'm just a hermit that needs sunlight.


----------



## StElmosDream

teekhov said:


> Oh yes. When your new neighbor moved in next to you like four years ago, and you still don't know what they look like.
> 
> ....
> 
> Maybe I'm just a hermit that needs sunlight.


I wouldn't worry, after living next door to the same neighbours for 9 years and still not knowing what any of the children look like until early adults was more confusing (literally 1-4 doors down the same street :0 )


----------



## TruthDismantled

When you dance around and actually leave your bedroom door open when your housemates AREN'T in the house

When you wonder how your most extroverted friends and family aren't picking up on your clear lack of interest in what they're saying

When you wonder how it's possible that one person can talk about the same thing for so long

When extroverted feelers annoy you with their lack of acknowledgement for personal space

When everyone seems to think you don't like them


----------



## teekhov

StElmosDream said:


> I wouldn't worry, after living next door to the same neighbours for 9 years and still not knowing what any of the children look like until early adults was more confusing (literally 1-4 doors down the same street :0 )


LOL. That's a whole new level of hermitting. Can't beat that. :tongue:


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

You decide to not go to your own birthday party (okay, I'm leaving out all the background, which pretty much reads like a bad soap opera and it was three people's birthday party, but one of those people was me).


----------



## Epicroflwaffle

When your school is having a pep assembly, but instead you sneak off to the Counselor's office to avoid it because you hate all the noise, crowding, and over-enthusiasm.


----------



## bluefizzure

Leaf on the Wind said:


> You decide to not go to your own birthday party (okay, I'm leaving out all the background, which pretty much reads like a bad soap opera and it was three people's birthday party, but one of those people was me).


Your surprise birthday was one of the worst days of your life.


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

-You are socially drained by the presence of your Aunt's Golden Retriever (seriously. This is why I'm a cat person. On the plus side, she is a good dog).


----------



## TruthDismantled

You seriously don't know how to act when a topic comes up that you have no knowledge on. So you become super self-conscious and imagine how it must look to others that you're focusing on random objects because it's better than pretending to know what the people speaking are talking about. Then you realise you're over-reacting and the very fact that you are means that you're appearing way more weird than you intended to. So you accept that you've messed up trying to appear normal and just carry on staring at random objects until the topic has ended. 

When you step out of a social situation and recall every incident and how it went, thinking about how you could have acted more normal or spoken up a bit more.


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

-You get ready to find a New Year's Party, but then realize that you don't feel like going out and so decide just to put on an epic movie, open up a bottle of champagne and call it a night.
-You know your friend's an introvert when she spent that same night at a wild all-night party and actually seemed to like your New Year's Night better.


----------



## SisOfNight




----------



## sinshred

I don't know if others feel this way or not. But this is exactly what I experienced.
You are far more comfortable giving a speech to 1000 people rather than mingle with them.


----------



## SisOfNight

sinshred said:


> I don't know if others feel this way or not. But this is exactly what I experienced.
> You are far more comfortable giving a speech to 1000 people rather than mingle with them.


You mean my video, I suppose...?
Well, technically I was speaking to one _camera_ and was alone in my room...
Furthermore, in comparison to other YouTubers I seemed pretty awkward... ;]


----------



## sinshred

SisOfNight said:


> You mean my video, I suppose...?
> Well, technically I was speaking to one _camera_ and was alone in my room...
> Furthermore, in comparison to other YouTubers I seemed pretty awkward... ;]


No, I haven't seen your video yet.

I mean by _directly_ speech, but I think _it_ is also taken into consideration


----------



## Fuzbal

When you are on a plane and everything goes quiet from the difference in pressure, and you almost don't want to pop your ears because it makes it seem like you are in your own world and no one can bother you.

Silence is golden.


----------



## starscream430

You rather be doing an intense project than going to a social gathering...


----------



## Zen_alpha

When you know the answer in class, but you prefer not to answer to avoid people attention.

When you prefer to solo project over doing it with incompetent team. 

When you browse your book while waiting for the class to start.


----------



## pencilcase

When you take the longer route to get to class.. just because far less people use it

When you have never stepped the college dining hall (with the exception of orientation) simply because of the amount of people present

When you eat your food sneakily in the college library, inside the semi shielded cubicle

When you look forward to winter, so you can bury yourself in your jacket without worry about people looking at you


----------



## Ad Astra

pencilcase said:


> When you take the longer route to get to class.. just because far less people use it
> 
> When you have never stepped the college dining hall (with the exception of orientation) simply because of the amount of people present
> 
> When you eat your food sneakily in the college library, inside the semi shielded cubicle
> 
> When you look forward to winter, so you can bury yourself in your jacket without worry about people looking at you


Welcome to Personality Cafe! :kitteh:


----------



## Red_Rose87

When you have been lurking a forum for a long time and just decide to make an account and post now. 

You groan when there is a group project because you would rather do all of the work on your own.

People try to talk to you and you would rather read a book. 

You walk home in the freezing cold just so you don't have to eat lunch in the cafeteria.


----------



## Pabuterasu

You know you're an introvert when your teacher has to tell you to sit at a table that actually has people on it.


----------



## Ad Astra

Pabuterasu said:


> You know you're an introvert when your teacher has to tell you to sit at a table that actually has people on it.


Lol yes!!!!! This has happened to me on multiple occasions...


----------



## Lacrimosa

.


----------



## Mee2

I'm sure these have already been mentioned, but oh well. 

When you're anxious about leaving a party because that means saying goodbye to everyone, and you just can't handle talking to that many people in such a short space of time (and you actually never greeted most of them anyway). 

When visiting friends, you hope their family/roommates aren't at home because any more than two people is just too much. 

When it bothers you that, when meeting up with your extroverted friend, they just keep inviting more and more people to join you. 

When you hope there's a lot of extroverted people at the party you're supposed to go to, because the idea of having to maintain conversations yourself is very unpleasant.


----------



## Fuzbal

When you have to do something so all the extroverts in the world don't think you look lonely and try to "Make you feel better"


----------



## AliceKettle

You don't make or choose friends easily. 
You lock your bedroom door.
You could spend hours alone in your room, but only minutes with other people.
You're a bookworm.
You're not interested in partying.
Other people wonder where you went when you've been walking behind them the whole time.
Your presence goes unnoticed during class attendance.
You think to yourself a lot about people, events, the past, the future, etc.
Many of your peers just don't "get you."
You were never popular in school.
You have a ton of acquaintances, but only one or two true friends who you are close to. 
You hate being front and center stage.
People are surprised when you get passionate and emotional because they don't expect it from someone who always seems so calm and quiet.
You hate being picked first.
You hate being picked last.
You like being picked somewhere in the middle.
You're not a leader.
You are not a follower.
You are a lone force.
You hate public speaking.
You have been described as awkward, weird, shy, and socially retarded by other people.


----------



## Bri Stewart

Pabuterasu said:


> You know you're an introvert when your teacher has to tell you to sit at a table that actually has people on it.


not only that but she took my book!


----------



## marsal

you know you're an introvert when you can enjoy being alone and just thinking...and it doesn't depress you at all


----------



## alexibaka

Other people are hanging out, and you're on this website


----------



## ChaosEqualsFun

You spent the entire day reading about cuttlefish on the internet and playing social deduction games (epicmafia) on the internet.


----------



## B. Toast

People walk into your dorm room and say, "Woah, this is the most chill, relaxing dorm room I've ever walked into."


----------



## lunai

When you think you've won the lotto whenever your family or roommates leave for the day and you've got the place to yourself.


----------



## Pabuterasu

When you try to make your communication non-verbal whenever possible.


----------



## ShadowRose

Yes!!! Xd


----------



## ShadowRose

alexibaka said:


> other people are hanging out, and you're on this website


yes!!


----------



## Kaitlyn27

when you r thinking and staring into space and people think u are angry


----------



## Echo94

When your [extroverted] best friend, who you haven't talked to in weeks, calls and you don't want to answer because you have no desire to talk.

When you are in the car alone and you replay conversations you had with other people earlier in the day, saying out loud the things you wanted to say in person but never did.

When most acquaintances believe you to be a sweet person just because you smile a lot and don't say much. Thank goodness they can't read minds :wink:


----------



## ilia

when it's more comfortable for you to communicating via writing than speaking


----------



## JoshtheBeatle

Even when dreaming about interacting with people, you become overwhelmed.


----------



## Ella Mae

When you surprise yourself with how quickly you can make up an elaborate lie to get out of social obligations

You get angry when your phone rings 

When you get excited towards the weekend cause you have no plans and have all the time to catch up on your favourite shows

When you can easily see through people's motives in 'getting to know you', but act stupid and go along with it just for the fun of it

When someone brings up an interest you deeply love and you almost cry because you can now talk about it for hours knowing you're not boring the other person 

When you sit on the edge seats on public transport as opposed to the middle


----------



## Pyshe

You make a witty comment that you didn't think was THAT funny, but the whole room erupts with laughter because "they didn't know you were so funny!"

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Chewiebon

When your company is having a party and you suggest to your close coworker you take the food into your office and eat.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Great Unknown

When phones are torture devices invented solely to annoy you by making loud, annoying noises at inconvenient times.


----------



## jcal

The Great Unknown said:


> When phones are torture devices invented solely to annoy you by making loud, annoying noises at inconvenient times.


...and the loud annoying noises only mean that you will have to TALK with someone.


----------



## Tranquility

When the only time you can freely talk is through text.


----------



## sallyJones

So accurate!


----------



## alfred f jones

You get invited to go with your whole class (16 ppl) to a girl's house and eat pizza, catch a movie, then go back -- and don't want to go.
You feel that when you're with people they tend to gravitate away from you.
You're only yourself when you're by yourself (or at home, depending on relationships w/family!).
●‿●


----------



## jimbo007

Hey I sure do hate hitting that wall at work. Especially close to quiting for the day.


----------



## Scorpio

...you are really, really angry with someone, but don't tell him/her, because that seems far too complicated somehow.


----------



## Syncopy

You secretly hope that the other person cancels plans with you so that you don't have to


----------



## Seaside

When you sit in a tree and watch people walk by below. They don't think to look up.


----------



## TruthDismantled

When you see people talking on the phones for over an hour and think, "is there really that much stuff to talk about?" 

When you wonder how it's possible for people to talk so naturally loudly


----------



## capuccino

I'd very much rather shut myself in with a Shakespeare, a recliner, and warm chocolate rather than going out with a bunch of people. And getting weird looks and comments for saying that outloud.


----------



## Chewiebon

When you hear your girlfriend is going to be in a concert tonight singing, and your thought was "Fuck! Now I gotta to a bar and deal with stupid."

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## aloneinmusic

You know you're an introvert when there's no-one in the house and you still feel the urge to shut the door of the room you're in.


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

aloneinmusic said:


> You know you're an introvert when there's no-one in the house and you still feel the urge to shut the door of the room you're in.


You live alone and you STILL shut the door to your room.


----------



## istpforum

when you do things extroverts don't like


----------



## LittleRayOf Sunshine

When you actually bother to open your mouth and start talking for some reason, and then everyone literally stares at you with open mouths because you NEVER talk and when you do, it is intriguing to say the least


----------



## antisocial sociopath

You fake i fever when you know there is an Assembly that day.


----------



## jcal

In grade school, you were an otherwise straight-A student but you willingly took a zero grade for refusing to do an oral book report.


----------



## StereotypeA

You love everything about your smartphone, the only fault that you see is that it has a call and text function.


----------



## cannamella

When I enjoy going to somewhere alone rather than in a company so I don't need to adjust our different needs or maybe I've just never met the right one


----------



## Torrnickel

When you only use your Skype account for the text feature and claim illness whenever someone suggests that hey, maybe we should actually _talk_ for once. No thank you.


----------



## aloneinmusic

Torrnickel said:


> When you only use your Skype account for the text feature and claim illness whenever someone suggests that hey, maybe we should actually _talk_ for once. No thank you.


This is so me. XD


----------



## StereotypeA

When you use a public restroom and if anyone is already in there, or someone else comes in, you wait until everyone is gone until you actually go to the bathroom. Even if that means sitting there and holding it for 10 minutes. Or maybe I'm insane.


----------



## SweetPickles

You rather text/email than make a phone call.


----------



## To_august

When you happy to work alone in piece in the office, and questions like "Don't you get bored by working alone?" constantly irritate you.


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

When you originally intend to go to one coffee shop, but end up going to another because the first one looks too crowded.


----------



## aloneinmusic

When you like walking down quiet streets to avoid intimidating large crowds of people...


----------



## Vimerge

To_august said:


> questions like "Don't you get bored by working alone?" constantly irritate you.


This, so much.


----------



## Kiernan

My defining introverted moments are when I am called on by the teacher... and I realize that I would rather have my fingernail pulled off with a spoon than give them the teacher the satisfaction of knowing that I wasn't paying attention (I am usually thinking about how lovely it would be to set fire to the school building). I never say this of course; I don't say anything in fact. I just sit there and slowly turn red until the teacher gets the point and moves on to the next poor introverted sucker-- I mean thinker.


----------



## knahmean

if you didn't know people found silences awkward until your extrovert friends told you.


----------



## eydimork

When you think asserting yourself is unethical.


----------



## aloneinmusic

When salespeople try to talk to you in the street and you're just like "don't look at them, look at your feet, just pretend they're not there".


----------



## Fern

eydimork said:


> When you think asserting yourself is unethical.


I think that's a 9 thing


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

You would rather be at home alone then at this dinner with your extended family. 

You feel more alone at said dinner then at home alone. 

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcatenaci

You know you're an introvert if, god forbid you get dragged to one, you're at a huge party and you find the one person there that you know and cling to them for the whole night. If they ditch you, you head outside and stare at your car and your watch contemplating when the two will sync up in that magical time we like to call "going home."


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

When you choose to stay home when offered a party invitation


----------



## Seaside

When you are content hanging out in silence or mostly silence with close friends or family.


----------



## fjn

When you would rather go the grocery store instead of going to the night club. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## lionandthelamb

When you keep the conversation extremely short with others to avoid getting invited to their home or party.


----------



## katt930

When you decide to go out to a night club for the first time in ages and actually have fun. Yet you're fine not to go again for months and everyone else wants to go the next weekend!


----------



## Chest

When going to the bathroom during a party feels so recharging and you can finally hear your own thoughts


----------



## RayTRNJ

when your girlfriend knocks on the door and you don't answer because you want to be by yourself


----------



## Belzy

knahmean said:


> if you didn't know people found silences awkward until your extrovert friends told you.


I really have this urge to fill in gaps of silence. It's so boring when it's suddenly quiet. :sad:


Grandmaster Yoda said:


> When you choose to stay home when offered a party invitation


Noooooooo, you can stay home every other day! _Whyyyy????? _


RayTRNJ said:


> when your girlfriend knocks on the door and you don't answer because you want to be by yourself


Noooo, _really?_ I really need an extroverted girlfriend.




Some [other] Introverts were responding in our thread, so there you go! (I can do that too.) Ironicly but welcoming that Introverts came to us Extrovertsroud:


----------



## Syncopy

When you genuinely like people but also love having privacy and finding other people who can understand that need for balance is almost impossible.


----------



## Moonpie

You know you're an introvert when your introverted dad calls you a recluse


----------



## Takforce

When you realize on a Friday night that everyone's gone but you're just content with reading a book in your favorite corner of the house, sipping some nice hot tea (in a mason jar lol)


----------



## Pyshe

You have a real love/hate relationship with public restrooms, because while they provide a much-needed relief from the insanity in which you have so unfortunately found yourself, they really are an awfully awkward place to run into someone else in.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## TheINFJ

When you can't articulate your feelings into words without first writing them or thinking through them in your head.


----------



## Alexis89

When the only way you can clean house is when no one else is around.


----------



## Fuzbal

Alexis89 said:


> When the only way you can clean house is when no one else is around.


and at least for me, when I am not stressed, and I have plenty of time to be perfectionistic about it, and maybe have some music playing.


----------



## SkittlesButterface

In the morning, I refuse to leave my room, even if I have to pee real bad. Not until my roommate and his girlfriend leave for work, so as to avoid "good morning"s and small talk. I do this at the expense of sometimes running late for work <.<


----------



## Lieutenant Lotty

You know you're an introvert when family outings turn into a battle of negotiation to coerce you out of your cave bedroom.


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

Lieutenant Lotty said:


> You know you're an introvert when family outings turn into a battle of negotiation to coerce you out of your cave bedroom.


-When you prefer the term "Island" because you're claustrophobic.
-When you see the family do the same to one of your cousins, and imediately stick up for said cousin. ("Looks just let her read! There is nothing wrong with her being introverted! I don't care if you're her mother: let her read!)
-You're glad your family's house is near a park because then you can just wander there and they can't get to you.

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## JKRfan

You know that you're an introvert when your get sent to your room as a punishment, and you're delighted.


----------



## Syncopy

You know you're an introvert when you believe that introspection is one of the most underrated activities ever.


----------



## Michael Nihil

When you have a nonexistent love life.


----------



## surgery

You consider the possibility having a social life, or even getting involved in life outside your apartment in a "normal" way. But, you consciously refute this idea because doing so just seems so pointless. So, instead, you contentedly stay home alone and think about your own subjective likes, dislikes, feelings, beliefs, values.

Fi and Si, woot woot!


----------



## Seaside

When you are happy to see an old friend randomly but all you can say is "hi", answer questions with one word and smile or say "oh" to anything they say thats not a question. Oops. Then you have to send them a message online later to tell them you were happy to see them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzbal

Sedative said:


> When you have a nonexistent love life.


When your love life can be compared to that of a potato.


----------



## Eudaimonia

Shut up about it already!


----------



## aniareilean

When you relate to this post (from tumblr):



> I can’t hang out tomorrow I’m too busy doing nothing alone sorry


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

When, after a long period of isolation, you find yourself desperately craving contact with other people, despite knowing full well that you will want to withdraw from that contact shortly after it's initiated. 

_(Pent-up Fe explosion, yay!)_


----------



## Ghostsoul

Listening to music is better than listening to the people around you.


----------



## Seaside

When you procrastinate writing a response (email, text, etc) to friends or family for days to months because you don't feel like talking at that moment even though you want to write back to them eventually, and may have already thought of different things to tell them.

When you sometimes wish you had the one ring or an invisibility cloak so that you can observe people and enjoy their company but not have to worry about them being bothered by your silence.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

-When a friend decides to end the friendship in dramatic, break-up fashion and, in all horribleness of the situation, the one part that was insulting (as opposed to just hurtful) was the implication that you didn't seem to understand the need to be alone.


----------



## Stendhal

When you are inside so long you forget the sky is blue (ok I made that one up lol).


----------



## pukeyshibas

When you keep seeing tons of cute bathing suits that you want to buy but don't because you would never wear it because you never go outside or swim ever.


----------



## FX

You know you're an introvert when you go to the park, and you hardly even think about interacting with the people around you. Instead, you're more fascinated by the trees and other plants around you.


----------



## MooseAndSquirrel

*When your ride at a party doesn’t want to leave early, and 
no one seems to understand your distress ....*









http://www.buzzfeed.com/erinlarosa/problems-only-introverts-will-understand


I'm married to an extrovert who comes from a BIG family whose unspoken mantra is "we will be the LAST people to leave a party/gathering" :laughing:  :dry: .


----------



## Gossip Goat

You feel petrified about having to talk to someone in authority or strangers.

You feel drained when you talk to people for long periods of time.

You get lost deep in thought even when you're at a party.

The only time you can loosen up is with alcohol or drugs.

Public speaking is an issue.

(some of these things are more related to being shy/insecure but because of this it's made me an introvert.)


----------



## Insomniaman12

-You tell people you are busy today when in reality, you are just sitting in your bed browsing the internet. 
-You get really agitated when you are just walking or sitting outside reading or listening to music, lost in your own thought, when a friend sees you and insists that you hang out with him/her because you're not ''busy". 
-You are the person at the party that stands there with the cup smiling at everyone that goes by yet doesn't say a word to them. 
-The phone rings or vibrates and you sigh because you don't feel like interacting with people
-People ask you all the time,"But what did you DO today!?" 
-You have earbuds in your ear 99% of the time, not necessarily to listen to music, but because you don't feel like talking to anyone. (Yet you complain about being lonely) 
-You enjoy interacting more online than out in public. 
-You know for a fact that if you got a job working from home you would literally NEVER leave your house.


----------



## Insomniaman12

Stendhal said:


> When you are inside so long you forget the sky is blue (ok I made that one up lol).


How about when you forget what day it is lol?


----------



## VoodooDolls

it feels like you are faking it while surrounded by people.


----------



## OneCoffeePlease

Your know you're an introvert when you prefer taking walks when the weather is bad, because no one else are outside.


----------



## Stendhal

Insomniaman12 said:


> How about when you forget what day it is lol?


Interesting, although that might be more of a perceiver thing


----------



## gracie1030

You can count the number of words you've said out loud in a day.


----------



## rDaneel

gracie1030 said:


> You can count the number of words you've said out loud in a day.


"Good morning", "enjoy your meal"(2x), "good night".


----------



## gracie1030

Someone asks "What's up?" and you say "Good, how are you?"
You've realized you've spent all your free time on the internet.
You talk for the first time in a while and your voice sounds weird.
You laugh randomly to yourself as you remember something funny.
You're secretly happy when your friend cancels plans.
You have a mini panic attack when a stranger tries to make small talk with you.
You talk to your cat. 
You like to be around people who others consider "too talkative."


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

-You spent you birthday finding the most remote place you could go and staying there-and find nothing wrong with that whatsoever.
-You're dreading having to respond to all the e-mails you got that day.
-You find the neighbor's cat better company then the people you live with; at least the cat doesn't try to push to come along when you do things specifically to get away and be alone (and the cat is 100% better at dealing with the rat problem then his dog).


----------



## Chest

when you've thought about spending a day without saying anything (I'm gonna try that tomorrow)


----------



## VinnieBob

you would rather dive into a pool of boiling oil rather then going to a Christmas party


----------



## cannamella

When I really appreciate friends who understand my need of solitude and don't confuse it as rejection so we can still keep up.


----------



## narawithherthought

Chest said:


> when you've thought about spending a day without saying anything (I'm gonna try that tomorrow)


I've done it yesterday. I've done nothing, only watched all of my tv shows and movies that I didn't watch it yet. I felt I was really crazy. But, when I wake up this morning, my mind is so fresh. I do a lot of things today, something like household chores.
The only side effect is that my throat is sore because I only eat sausage-bread. That was my fault though. =))


----------



## rDaneel

dyeats said:


> When I really appreciate friends who understand my need of solitude and don't confuse it as rejection so we can still keep up.


Where and how can I get a few of them? €/kg?


----------



## Stendhal

vinniebob said:


> you would rather dive into a pool of boiling oil rather then going to a Christmas party


I thought that was just being easily bored.


----------



## cannamella

rDaneel said:


> Where and how can I get a few of them? €/kg?


It just happens naturally... I guess. When you meet people and some of them distance themselves and later some more as time passes by. You are one of those people too. If by friends mean people who simply want to spend time with you because it feels good to have you around and you also feel good, then my one and only friend who really appreciates my solitude is an ENTJ who lives miles away from where I live. Enjoying silence with her is not awkward each of us later find ourselves a book to read. I miss her.


----------



## Elinathopie

When you don't want to talk about it.


----------



## Alex Chan

when the computer is your best friend


----------



## aloneinmusic

When someone enters the room that you're in and someone follows in after, and you just think sarcastically "yay, people".


----------



## teodora.ghita

you realise you did not hear what smb elde just said


----------



## bluefizzure

When you run out of excuses to not do social activities on the weekend.


----------



## Glory

when anything beyond hello is too much conversation, goodbye.


----------



## jcal

...you're agonizing over whether you should to go to your 40 year high school reunion.


----------



## Tru7h

When talking to someone can be as equally draining as running a half-marathon.


----------



## gracie1030

You wish the drive it takes you to get to a social event is much, much longer.


----------



## Seaside

When you have guests over you like occasionally taking a break from them and hiding in your room for a little while before coming out again.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VirtualMuffin

You often wonder whether people would consider starting a search party as they haven't seen you for days.


----------



## Anelith

When you're at a dinner party and the food becomes more and more interesting as more and more people arrive...


----------



## jcal

...your family feels the need to call down to you occasionally, "Are you still alive down there?" when you have occupied yourself with some solo project/activity for an extended period down in the basement.


----------



## Izo - neXus

... your favorite place in the whole town is the library and though you have to force yourself to go out and borrow books, as soon as you get there you spend a lot of time searching for something interesting.
... your [E] sister considers you boring, though she cannot properly sustain a conversation but she "has the right to say it" because she hangs out all day with her friends & tries to act cool.
... you talk with yourself (and sometimes in a foreign language because it sounds nice or you imagine you're in a movie and play different roles). You also use your imagination a lot.
... you usually stay silent in a corner and when someone asks you what you're thinking it gets embarrassing, then you don't really know what to say ("Nothing important").
... you write down your thoughts on paper (instead of talking about them)


----------



## To_august

jcal said:


> ...your family feels the need to call down to you occasionally, "Are you still alive down there?" when you have occupied yourself with some solo project/activity for an extended period down in the basement.


This! Story of my life.


----------



## VinnieBob

when a stranger on the street stops you and asks ''if you have the time'' and you reply '' no, why did some one take it'' with a smirk on your face and a sparkle in your eyes


----------



## fuliajulia

When you bring a book everywhere just in case a social situation presents itself


----------



## nvalle92492

...when you like spending time with your dog more than you do with friends
...when an old family friend sees you and tells your dad, "I didn't know you had a second daughter!"
...when your apartment feels like hell because your extroverted apartment mates chat loudly in the living room for hours every.day. and the only time there is silence is early in the morning(I'd wake up at 5am to enjoy a few hours of silence before they woke up for class)
...when your apartment mate complains about you being very distant since you don't do stuff with them
....when after a long day on campus and being around so many people, you just want to be by yourself for the rest of the evening, enjoy being on the internet, and get work done(thus why I'd rarely socially interact with my apartment mates)
...when you really enjoy taking long walks by yourself and admiring nature(cold, rainy weather<3 such a rare occurrence in S.California)
...when spending your 3-week winter break not socialising more than once is great
....when you don't notice that the last time you hung out with someone was a month ago


----------



## unblossom

when you develop a peculiar habit of locking yourself in bathroom stalls in order to avoid social interaction
when you prefer other animals to people
when everyone thinks you are strange because of how extremely introverted you are


----------



## bluefizzure

When you own almost every book on being an introvert and solitude.


----------



## Giroflee

when you have to make a phone call and you secretly hope it goes to voicemail


----------



## B3LIAL

When your parents or siblings have people over to the house, and you want to go downstairs to get some vodka or pizza, but you're afraid one of them will be walking upstairs while you go downstairs, and it'll be awkward as shit lol.


----------



## Golden Rose

When even long Skype conversations or answering too many messages on PerC drains your energy and you need some time alone to recharge. Even though it makes you happy.


----------



## bluefizzure

You are so happy as your lunch partner cancelled so you get to eat when its less busy and by yourself.


----------



## Giroflee

When you initiate plans with someone to hang out but at least a few days before or on the day of said plans, you *kind of* don't want to do it anymore :/


----------



## bluefizzure

You had to sit at a booth for a couple hours at work, to answer questions people had about your role. You are happy because only one person asked you questions.


----------



## brajenful

When you don't understand how you could possibly annoy someone by being quiet.


----------



## oliness

When you persistently offer to do the washing up so you have time alone to think to yourself and talk to yourself.


----------



## koshek

...when you once actually enjoyed social gathering and company, had much fun etc. But after that you are afraid that you are an extrovert.


----------



## bluefizzure

You realize you can't make plans after work, because you just want and need to go directly home after work and be alone.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

When you are alone sitting on the couch all day then your authority figure tells you to get up and clean a room and you lose hope and we wish you could have some alone time for once.


----------



## frozenmusic

... when you lock the door to your room, to make sure there's absolutely no chance you'll be disturbed by anyone in the house. (I lock the door when I listen to music, or read, or I'm just really not in the mood for human interaction)


----------



## Elinathopie

When you don't want to talk about it....


----------



## frozenmusic

Starlight Noir said:


> When you initiate plans with someone to hang out but at least a few days before or on the day of said plans, you *kind of* don't want to do it anymore :/


Oh god, I do that all the time! A lot of times I even cancel said plans.


----------



## EidolonAlpha

...when you realize, that you are the best collocutor for yourself most of the time.


----------



## Elinathopie

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> When you are alone sitting on the couch all day then your authority figure tells you to get up and clean a room and you lose hope and we wish you could have some alone time for once.


Lol, I think that's mostly for perceivers than introverts, bro.


----------



## ae1905

when you choose Sarah Palin for your avatar


----------



## Candy007

-When you lock yourself in your room all alone at night makes you feel like you're in your own fortress.

-When family/people come over, you gather all of your energy to say "Hi" to them bear all of the regular small talk for 5mins or so (just cuz your mom told you to) and then quickly eclipse to your room and stay there until they're gone.

-When you don't really understand why people are still trying to talk to you when you've got your earphones on (Its not all about the music, it's about introspection; and they're disturbing it).

-When going to a party when you know nobody is your worst nightmare, you just sit there awkwardly waiting to be approached and then leave early giving some senseless excuse to the host.

-When you often hear your mom saying: "Oh He/she's just shy".. When you truly aren't, you just don't want to talk, or interact with people when you don't feel like it.

-When friends canceling on you is the best thing that happens-I didn't want to go out anyways.


----------



## tokillamockinghuman

You are walking on the sidewalk and someone starts walking towards you, instead of meeting their eyes and smiling like a normal person you stare at the ground or a tree behind them, or a sign- anything but them- and try to go another direction before they come near enough to address you... Regardless of if they are actually waling towards you with the intent of speaking to you. 

i know.... it's a problem....


----------



## rDaneel

tokillamockinghuman said:


> You are walking on the sidewalk and someone starts walking towards you, instead of meeting their eyes and smiling like a normal person you stare at the ground or a tree behind them, or a sign- anything but them- and try to go another direction before they come near enough to address you... Regardless of if they are actually waling towards you with the intent of speaking to you.
> 
> i know.... it's a problem....


... and if they have a dog, smile at the dog


----------



## tokillamockinghuman

rDaneel said:


> ... and if they have a dog, smile at the dog


Absolutely! or pick up your phone and act like someone just called you.


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

rDaneel said:


> ... and if they have a dog, smile at the dog


-You're more likely to talk to the dog then the person. Or at least, say hi to the dog first.


----------



## FX

Leaf on the Wind said:


> -You're more likely to talk to the dog then the person. Or at least, say hi to the dog first.


I don't know if this is an introvert thing or not, but it does apply to me.


----------



## The Exception

You consider your best friend to be that voice in your head you always listen to.


----------



## Chamondelle

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> You consider your best friend to be that voice in your head you always listen to.


my INFJ friend likes to call it "guardian"


----------



## Thorweeps

You see someone you know in a store and immediately change direction or duck down another aisle to avoid talking to them.


----------



## Zora

You hate it when you're in a peaceful place and someone interrupts your contemplations, or... 

*prepares for iconic quote* 

"Maybe It's an INFJ thing."


----------



## zeelf

When you run out of cigarettes and desperately want to go out and buy some but you don't, because there are neighbours sitting and chatting in the garden of your building.


----------



## Pyroscope

You're at a party and even though you've had your inhibitions immensely lowered by lots of *ahem* 'alternative' substances, you're still way happier in the corner stroking the cat than talking to anyone...


----------



## Readergirl926

This has probably been said before, but you spend 9 hours at work and need the other 15 hours of the day to recuperate. .


----------



## Morn

Pyroscope said:


> You're at a party and even though you've had your inhibitions immensely lowered by lots of *ahem* 'alternative' substances, you're still way happier in the corner stroking the cat than talking to anyone...


I find I'm not actually that different drunk or sober. What you see what is you get with me, I don't ever play a role.


----------



## SweetPickles

When secretly thinking to yourself that being a hermit or a crazy cat lady doesn't sound all that bad.


----------



## yippy

When on some days checking your facebook feed a few times is enough socializing for the day.


----------



## Pyroscope

Morn said:


> I find I'm not actually that different drunk or sober. What you see what is you get with me, I don't ever play a role.


I'm told that I start trying to look after people more when I'm drunk... Apparently I ask people if they're okay a lot more than usual xD


----------



## chanteuse

This is too easy.

I need to be in seclusion (NO ONE except my cat) to recover from any social event, even a girls' day out. The length of seclusion is depending on how much energy I spent at the event. Since most of the time I acted like an ENTP at social events, naturally I got quite, quite, quite exhausted and all talked out.

Even after coming home from work I'd prefer NOT to talk at home. This is very bad for marriage, according to my mother. She warned me about it. But I've yet to find a guy who accepts my way of introversion (not talking) as normal and won't feel hurt or nervous.


----------



## Morn

When you prefer to travel alone because you don't want other people to mess with the efficiency of your itinerary.


----------



## Strostkovy

When you are about to take a lunch break from working in the garage, but turn around and keep working because you see a pair of shoes you don't recognize.


----------



## bluefizzure

Morn said:


> When you prefer to travel alone because you don't want other people to mess with the efficiency of your itinerary.


Ditto!


----------



## Norsecat

Geoffrey Felis said:


> That's a fun fortress !!


We had a big heavy pool table in the living room and I made my forts under that for a safe nap.

ZZZZZZZzz


----------



## pukeyshibas

scarletlilies said:


> You avoid certain places because you know that your ability to avoid running into that one person that always says "hi" could make or break your day.


My dorm room is right next to the lounge which has a big-ass window, and this guy is always in there at night watching TV. We've hung out a couple times but it's like, I can't leave my room without having to wave hi to him. Tonight I just went to the little shop place downstairs to get a snack, then came straight back to my room. Two minutes later he texted me asking if I wanted to come hang in the lounge with him. Like bro, you saw me walk by and I acknowledged you. If I wanted to hang out I would have come inside instead of just waving at you through the window. Agggh. End rant.

It's always just awkward, for me at least, to always have to explain to people that I'm too busy avoiding everyone to hang out.


----------



## Bash

You know you are an introvert when:
"You are so unsociable" is something you have never said to anyone. Ever.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

You cry after sex.


----------



## BluIon

Azura Nova said:


> I really want a lock on my door...REALLY (now it sounds like I kill people in my room... which I do)
> 
> You know you're an introvert when you'd much rather talk online to someone who lives far away than go to a party ^^
> 
> When you plan all of these things you could do (alone) in your free time on a saturday but then a friend calls to hang out and you feel forced to say yes even though you wanted some alone time..
> 
> When after an hour or so of quiet reflexion in a public place, you realize you're the only person around who's all alone


I feel like either an INFP would be good and fun and nice to be around for me (an INTJ) or they could flip completely the other way depending on the person and development. based on this posting alone id say i find them interesting and possibly very cozy as i can easily imagine these scenarios and how good it would feel to be the other one in them. To be looked for , talked to all night, unwanted request blocker/reason not to go "oh im so sorry im hanging out with _____, i cant go (fake sadface) maybe next time." (lol)
able to surprise and show someone their not alone. (cause y'know. I know how it feels :j) plus having the IN in common would help us understand one another more easily. I think. but yeah...introvert love lol


----------



## Lexicon Devil

You cuddle with yourself after self-pleasuring. :happy:


----------



## nvalle92492

...you much prefer Cyber Monday over Black Friday because there are always waaay too many fucking people to deal with in the malls.
Unfortunately, this is my first time working on Black Friday and I'm already dreading it >_>


----------



## Keres

- Literally feeling like you've been trampled by ten thousand elephants after a social gathering
- Being asked "Why are you so far away from the party" repeatedly.
- Would rather listen to music and daydream than socialize


----------



## Strostkovy

When you are caught sleeping through a concert. Twice.

Or when you get a security guard following you around because you tried to leave.

(Both concerts were part of an extracurricular activity, but they were real concerts none the less).


----------



## Seaside

When you feel refreshed just by taking a break away from socializing (with people who are not immediate family or very close friends) for more than a week.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## baby blue me

you prefer emailing colleagues because talking to them for professional updates may lead to some kind of a small talk or an awkward moment for at least.


----------



## Innogen

When you realize that you tweet on twitter more than you actually speak IRL.


----------



## bluefizzure

When you'd rather just stay home alone on Thanksgiving, and pick up a nice sushi variety platter from the local Japanese restaurant (they are ALWAYS open on holidays), and stay home and play video games, research, write, and relax.


----------



## paperwings13

When you can tell your friends/family that you aren't up to going out because you're "introverting"


----------



## baby blue me

I'm not sure if this is just me but I've been thinking a lot about living inside the heart of a vast land. This would mean my neighbors are trees and a space away from me. The thought is lovely!


----------



## Winegums

When you realize that the last party you went to was a year ago.


----------



## sweaters

When you revel in group conversations just for the fact that you can stop paying attention and go back to daydreaming


----------



## Simpson17866

When somebody asks you a question, and you accidentally whisper for a second because you've gotten used to talking to yourself all day.


----------



## bluefizzure

When someone (usually online) talks about spending time alone or going on vacation alone, you get excited.


----------



## General Lee Awesome

when i did the personality test


----------



## General Lee Awesome

Solrac026 said:


> It's the truth. Introverts prefer to stick with one subject and delve into it deeply. Extroverts would rather change subjects every few minutes. At best, extroverting is exciting as new concepts keep coming up. At worst, it's unbearably annoying and I quickly lose interest as there is nothing of substance to discuss.


not true....anyone practicing NE will change topics very fast because they make really quick connections between things and jump from topic to topic...


----------



## baby blue me

you go to resorts alone and plans an out-of-town vacation with yourself. These are both therapeutic and very relaxing to me.


----------



## _He_

an introvert thinks you are introverted.


----------



## ChrisTheRipper

-When you intentionally pass near people you know, but who have not spotted you yet. And even if they happen to lay their eyes upon you, your mind has already imagined for example: 3 ways the situation might unveil. The mind becomes loud with imagination and discussions even though nothing has happened yet and you are just marching towards it.

-When you know headphones are your best ways to disconnect from the world, when you've got errands.

-When Saturdays and Sundays pass like a breeze, because you spend them in your room - in the comfort of your space dust and Universe particles.


----------



## Deadly Decorum

You're not sure if marriage is in the cards because you cannot fathom how you'd be able to handle being obliged to be with someone forever and ever. Suffocation. Can i have at least one hour to myself while you go away in another room?


----------



## Du Toit

When you get more drained by socializing than spending time alone. Cliche, but this is the only one that really holds water.


----------



## NavyW

(double post)


----------



## NavyW

1. When you're familiar with the horrible feeling of having to talk to someone when you're socially drained. It's awful. A common and horrible scenario is riding the car alone with an extrovert. Sometimes I honestly feel like I won't make it. This has led to a bad habit of avoiding all form of eye-contact and give really short answers during those situations, which is rude. At least most people tend to get the picture and sometimes it's worth it even if you might appear really weird. 

2. Not sure if this is related to introversion (some kind of "stuck in your head instead of socializing-syndome") but.. When you sometimes are unable to concentrate when someone is talking to you because you're too amazed with the thought that this individual right in front of you (of all places) is trying to tell you something. This person right here is giving me information about his/her life and it's just between the two of us. This information is directed towards me of all people, how random is that?


----------



## HamHams

When long periods of socialization piss you off to an extent that when you come home, you're like, "Fuck it. I need a nap." But in your head, you're like, "Those idiots. Why do I even try to talk to them?"


----------



## lady_mojave

When once everyone else in the house goes to bed at night, you decide to emerge from your bedroom.


----------



## lady_mojave

When once everybody else in the house goes to bed at night, you decide to emerge from your bedroom.


----------



## General Lee Awesome

_He_ said:


> an introvert thinks you are introverted.


I was talking to this girl. she is definitely introverted, and suddenly she says you are introverted. I come across as very talkative to most people, and normally people do not take me for an introvert. so that was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Fuzbal

When you have your own world inside your head.


----------



## Fern

Your brain is a fucking labyrinth


EDIT: Bahaha, the guy above me had the same thought ^_^ I love it.


----------



## baby blue me

...get nervous when going to a party. 

Ugh, I can't even remember the last party I attended. I just knew I needed a little bit more social life and there's a company party so why not. I'm almost describing myself as scared.

I can deal with this.


----------



## baby blue me

Fuzbal said:


> When you have your own world inside your head.





Fern said:


> Your brain is a fucking labyrinth
> 
> 
> EDIT: Bahaha, the guy above me had the same thought ^_^ I love it.



EH. Me too. How does your own world look like?


----------



## Adventrafreedom

You find yourself liking to do chores alone.
When you feel the thrill when you have a lock on your door and have total of privacy.
You like to hang out with a small crowd of people, like good friends.
You realize that you need time alone after having fun and/or using a lot of your energy.


----------



## Devalight

You are in the public restroom in a stall by yourself and you hear someone else come in. You wait until they are finished, washed up and left the room before you come out.


----------



## Apple Pine

You are afraid that someone near you would ask you something. Some of my friends have told me so


----------



## AliceKettle

When you can spend several hours to a day alone in your room without feeling bored or in your room, but only a few seconds to minutes with other people before you start feeling annoyed, bored, or tired.


----------



## AliceKettle

When you're okay with not having any friends.


----------



## AliceKettle

When you're slow to respond to people, even if they are friends or family, because your mind is somewhere else or you just don't feel like talking.


----------



## Innogen

When you get really pissed off when someone says that introversion is something that has to be cured or overcome!


----------



## Polk3456

When you hear an extrovert say something dumb, and you quietly think to yourself, "Holy fuck this guy is stupid."


----------



## INFJRoanna

When you can never figure out where you went wrong


----------



## Orgho

You know you're an Introvert when... 
- you check that nobody is on the corridor, when you plan to go outside. 
- you don't play multiplayer games on or offline
- you are upset when a video game looks so interesting and fantastic and then you read that it is multiplayer only or coop only.


----------



## YellowDaffodil

I haven't read all 153 pgs of this thread, but here are mine..... and apologies for any double-up :


* When you are at some party/gathering/place where you'd rather not be, and seem to spend more time in the bathroom than usual

* When you are at work and need to make a slightly intricate phone call to someone, so you wait for some of your colleagues to leave their desks before making the phone call

* When you are forced to say something on the spot, so you do, but it comes out all clumsy....

* [Uni-related] When students spend way too much time discussing what they wrote in their essay/assignment amongst themselves - either on the day, or the day before it's due. (I mean, what for?? Can't they keep all that to themselves? Either the marker will like what they wrote or not, so......... Or do they deliberately do that to intimidate other students??)


----------



## Saizou

Kyora said:


> I've seen myself in your post =D
> My phone is full of pictures of my dog and my cats xD I think I have only one picture on my dad (he was making a weird face xD) and one of my mom and recipes that's it XD None of my friends...
> My phone is always left somewhere, I don't care about it ^^
> Thank you for your post =D


I ALWAYS forget my phone. I work in a tech support call center, so I really HATE phones. The only pictures on mine at all are either of my pets or something my daughter took with it.


----------



## Saizou

Orgho said:


> You know you're an Introvert when...
> - you check that nobody is on the corridor, when you plan to go outside.
> - you don't play multiplayer games on or offline
> - you are upset when a video game looks so interesting and fantastic and then you read that it is multiplayer only or coop only.


For me, I play online video games like WOW, but single player (unless one of my close friends is playing). I won't group up, thereby missing the best dungeons and stuff, but the interaction is not worth the trouble.


----------



## HowDareThey

You sit quietly at coffee hour at church, not approaching anyone, not because you don't have friends there and not because you haven't had wonderful conversations at coffee hour, but because you don't NEED to talk and you just don't feel like it.


----------



## HowDareThey

People's main observation to you is "You're sooooo QUIET."
Or sillier yet, they walk into the break room and say "You were so quiet I didn't see you."
Yes. People have actually said that. Ahem.


----------



## BluIon

AliceKettle said:


> When you can spend several hours to a day alone in your room without feeling bored or in your room, but only a few seconds to minutes with other people before you start feeling annoyed, bored, or tired.


I'm still recovering from less than 5 hours at my little brothers house. His girlfriend is less than welcoming and even tho he says he wants me around I don't feel welcome there or when he brings her to my house. So far she's pretty much the worst esfp I've ever met. 

I'm usually like this for most of the visit then the next day I sleep a lot just trying to recover.


----------



## nvalle92492

....when you need time to recover after simply chatting on Skype for 20 minutes
...and when those 20 minutes of chatting with your friend felt like an eternity


----------



## Ode to Trees

When you feel so exhausted after work that requires lecturing all day long, that you actually think you were working in a coal mine.


----------



## Aidalien Iseberk

When you see it as a problem when you when you come to the shop and realize you actually NEED TO talk to that shop assistant standing there, if you dont wanna die of hunger.


----------



## cantseemtofind

My ENFP bestfriend and I always finish each other's thoughts. Only I explain what she means when she blurts out something nonsensical and she will tell people what's on my mind when I can't find the words to express it off the top of my head.


----------



## MissINFJ

When you sit a while in the car after pulling up just because it's uninterrupted space. 

When you avoid calls so you don't have to talk on the spot.


----------



## AliceKettle

When you say "I have work to do" to get out of any social engagement or event, even though you've been procrastinating all day, or don't really have any work at all.


----------



## BluIon

AliceKettle said:


> When you say "I have work to do" to get out of any social engagement or event, even though you've been procrastinating all day, or don't really have any work at all.


Yup,
I can't wait to start school and work so I can use it as an excuse again. 


MissINFJ said:


> When you sit a while in the car after pulling up just because it's uninterrupted space.
> 
> When you avoid calls so you don't have to talk on the spot.


Yup, 
My son's got rules about when he can intrude on daddys mental space. Cars are great places to hang out. 



cantseemtofind said:


> My ENFP bestfriend and I always finish each other's thoughts. Only I explain what she means when she blurts out something nonsensical and she will tell people what's on my mind when I can't find the words to express it off the top of my head.


Yeah, I need one of those. Where'd you get your extrovert from? I used to have one but it broke when it started dating again.


----------



## redspades

When you are in a group, not saying a word for over three hours, not giving a shit.


----------



## Aidalien Iseberk

When you try to sit "on the window" in train, because it is already crowded when 3 people sit in the compartment for 6. 

When you feel offended when people forget to close door to your room or a place where you currently spend your time. 

When you completely understand your introverted roommate when she wants you to get out of the room, so you leave without complaining.


----------



## baby blue me

You need to move on and get over the awkwardness of a hug.

Shoo awkward feeling that's stickied in my head right now. 

Why hug in the workplace? We're not even close. Ugh! Actually, that's very sweet of you but I just hate this seemimgly indescribable feeling that's not merely awkwardness.


----------



## Ninjaws

effenelle said:


> This has probably been said before, but
> 
> Staying late at night because that's the only time you get to be alone, wind down and start doing whatever you love comfortably.
> *yawn* not enough sleep... -_-


This is so true for me. I tend to stay up until 03:00 because then I can just do whatever I want without anyone being around.


----------



## ThePlansOfPlantsPlanets

This is me when your at a family gathering and you spend most time either on the couch observing the going about around you or retreat to their book,DVD or VHS shelf and stair at it being fascinated by their collection although your not a big book reader.Also when your at a family gathering you prefer to be outside in the rain then be inside with the food.When your in converstation with someone you don't really know very well you just stair at their eyes just to make sure their aware of your listening but don't add anything new to the conversation and only vocalize when it's something you gotta say or if it's a on a subject of interest.When spending time upstairs in your room drinking coffee and watching the rain is more entertaining then going to the beach.


----------



## khanhvypham

When everyone thinks you are mad at them because you don't talk to them, and you actually get mad after they try to get you to talk.
When you spend hour planning a night out, and at the last minute you decide that staying home to read books is better after all.
When you stay up late or wake up early because then the house is just sooo quiet.
When you write a long post, read it one last time, and delete it, because it feels too personal.


----------



## Seaside

when you are usually content with solitude.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

When you go out when it's necessary.


----------



## northernlady

When the thought of going to a networking event absolutely terrifies you!


----------



## TapudiPie

When you skip school or an event you wanted to go to because this is the only way you can get a few hours of alone time...


----------



## daud2001

When you keep your door closed even when nobody else is at home


----------



## Fern

This


----------



## Ik3

That feeling when you are ready to leave a social gathering and someone makes the exceptionally bad decision of hindering your retreat. 

"Every second that you delay me with your small talk is a second closer to me tearing out your throat with my teeth"

When we're tapped on on social reserves, we're tapped out. Ain't nothing left.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

When you skip social events because your only comfortable clothes in the world is in the washing machine.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

When that inane exchange with the checkout person at the supermarket emotionally drains you.


----------



## Sehrynn

When you've feigned illness to get out of a situation that would make you socially anxious or uncomfortable. I never thought I would do that, but since starting college, I have.


----------



## Flux

I know I'm an introvert when another person is in the room and may be conversing with me but as he/she asks me a question I'm reading a book and respond without any form of eye contact.


----------



## humeanirony

The only thing that you want to talk to people about are tasks, theory, and philosophy. If you talk about anything else it is usually some bullshit you made up that you try to communicate with a straight face without laughing. 

You like keeping things formal and you try not to acknowledge people that you know when you see them (you intentionally look down) unless you absolutely have too, e.g., they are screaming your name while running towards you, across the quad.


----------



## nvalle92492

....when you get tired from socialising with strangers online even though the conversations were short and you were just practising your new foreign language
....when the last time you actually hung out with a person was over 4 months ago but you aren't very eager to go out with anybody because you deal with enough people through work and volunteering every week. 
....when you prefer to drive by yourself and don't mind long car rides


----------



## acidosis

When you want to go running in the morning but you notice there are kids standing by the road waiting for the school bus, so you wait until they're picked up. Or you see someone else taking a walk (it's a rural area) and you postpone your run until they are safely inside their house.


----------



## wolfofthedark

When you break up with your bf/gf and quickly realize how free and amazing you feel. Plenty more alone time, no more having to share a bed, etc. And you seriously consider being single for the rest of your life.


----------



## chani8

When you are the mother of a large family but you sit in the living room facing the computer with headphones on and music blasting.

ETA - and when everyone is home, you sneak off to the exercise room and 'exercise' for hours, riding the exercise bike and watching TV.


----------



## Dawnstar

When you get nervous and start shaking when the mailman asks you to sign for a package.


----------



## themaraudingtimelord

When your friends expect you to hang out regularly and you kinda just wanna hide in a cave.


----------



## quack

When asked "what superpower would you want?", and you automatically choose "invisibility"


----------



## Seaside

When you don't want anyone to look at you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parthenon

When you really want to leave the room, even while being surrounded with dozens of amazing people for a bit too long.


----------



## Seaside

When you zone out around others when they talk too much about nothing interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simpson17866

When you love the people you're with and you love what you're doing with them as a group, but you're _still_ drained and exhausted afterwards.


----------



## Doran Seth

When you walk around with earbuds in your ears that aren't attached to anything just so people are less likely to talk to you.


----------



## john_799

When someone you are very fond of is going to be present at a party, but you'd much rather stay home and binge watch something on Netflix.
When you are ill and need to see your GP but don't want to, because he/she is too talkative.


----------



## MissMismatch

When you look on a book without reading it rather than face the person talking to you.


----------



## infiniteli

MissMismatch said:


> When you look on a book without reading it rather than face the person talking to you.


yup. That is me on the subway when I noticed someone I know but I don't want to talk to. 

When you find the opportunity to saying something in a conversation and wait until it's too late so you don't end up saying anything. 
Also, when it's easier texting the people around you then talking to them.


----------



## Them_Bones

When you love your friends most when they're finally leaving.


----------



## celestine

When extroverts want to introduce you to people at a party and you don't see the point.


----------



## Soft_Sound

You know you are an introvert when instead of talking you write.
You know you are an introvert when you realize naturally you are good at hide and seek.
You know you are an introvert when people ask for more eye contact.
You know you are an introvert when you think leaving the house is an accomplishment. 
And you know you are introvert when you struggle if you should greet someone, and decide, maybe later. :th_o:


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

when people are surprised when you start talking.


----------



## Incognito Detective

When you walk outside and realize you haven't seen the sun in 5 days.


----------



## Named

When having drinks with a few friends at a bar and when they want to leave, you would like to stay alone in the bar with just strangers around you, preferably with a book or notebook as company.


----------



## Incognito Detective

When you open your mailbox and the contents angrily spill onto the ground.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

When being alone at home still feels better even though you feel lonely.


----------



## Calvin Jekyll

When you dream of owning a private island draped in an invisibility cloak, with land mines on the shore for safe measure


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

You don't even share your thoughts with yourself.


----------



## Chompy

Mulderitsme said:


> When being alone at home still feels better even though you feel lonely.


This one is painfully true.


----------



## Yeezus

When you've spent the last 10 days locked in your room and genuinely enjoyed every second of it. I swear, I don't know wtf I'd do without the internet.


----------



## rosetta bone

When you swear to yourself when someone sits next to you on the bus. 
When you avoid looking at who's on the bus in case you see someone you know.
When you breathe a deep sigh of relief when you get to work by yourself for the day.
When you take up particularly undesirable tasks and chores because it guarantees that you'll be alone while doing them.
When you wonder why you have so few friends and then realize that deep down you prefer it that way.
When you walk into a completely empty café and have the space to yourself (this happened to me just now, and it's basically heaven here). 

I could go on all day.


----------



## Seaside

When you hide from people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morn

Seaside said:


> When you hide from people.


When you find this song very relatable. Would make a good introvert anthem. :laughing:


----------



## SolusChristus

When you get constantly told by your parents that you NEED to "go outside and make new friends and live your life and enjoy it".


----------



## SilentEye

When you wear headphones/earphones almost all the time.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

when you think extroverts are loud and attention-seeking _from experience_.

when you wait for everyone except your SO to go to sleep so you can finally relax.

when you're the quietest person in almost every group you've ever been part of for any amount of time.

when people ask you "what's wrong?" or "why are you so quiet?" a lot.

when awkward silences are never awkward for you.

when communicating with people seems like an enormous task even though you're around the same people every day.


----------



## Sacrophagus

When you withdraw away from the eyes to be alone with your thoughts, but you're not alone enough, so you withdraw inside of your thoughts to feel "more" alone, but you're not satisfied, so you withdraw inside the thoughts inside your thoughts to feel more alone, but you're still not satisfied, and you continue this cycle recursively.


----------



## marla

These have probably been mentioned already:

When a friend saying “hey, this saturday I’m going to your place so we can hang out” is enough to ruin your entire week (and weekend) for you.

When after spending an afternoon with an extrovert there comes a point when you just shut down and can’t listen to another word they’re saying.


When extroverts tell you that of course they understand your need of alone time, but at the first possible occasion all understanding goes out the window: “so you have a day off from work? OMG let’s hang out!” -Uhm, NOPE.


When you don’t need other people.


When you’ve considered moving to another country where you don’t know anyone just so you can finally be at peace.


I might be just a bit frustrated right now, lol.


----------



## CurlyINTP

- When silence is too golden for you. 
- You can't stand chatting with other people about some non-sense topics. You prefer to be on your own world than doing this.
- When no one understands your need for "me" time.
- You prefer to be alone in your room than partying with friends. When you NEED to attend a party, you act as an extrovert and then worn out after an hour (except when you're drunk). :laughing:


----------



## Simpson17866

When you read about solitary confinement in Supermax prisons and think "Wow, can I get in on this?"

And immediately start wondering what crimes you should commit :wink:


----------



## MademoiselleVee

When you don't invite people to your apartment because that means you can't leave when you feel it's time.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

MademoiselleVee said:


> When you don't invite people to your apartment because that means you can't leave when you feel it's time.


That is so true. 


When you magically go outside, a place where you meet people, like a pub, but spend your time on the internet (phone).


----------



## Flux

When you find it difficult to relate to others who enact upon the majority of their lives socializing with others and think others should reflect the same lifestyle.


----------



## NavyW

When you have a complicated relationship to the kind of guy who lives by the motto "all we need is love". The one who frequently questions the way people isolate themselves from their fellows with electronic devices and the "don't sit next to me"-behavior on public transportation and what not. 

Complicated because a part of you knows he is right and the other just wants to be left alone.


----------



## shameless

Simpson17866 said:


> When you read about solitary confinement in Supermax prisons and think "Wow, can I get in on this?"
> 
> And immediately start wondering what crimes you should commit :wink:


I was in solitary confinement for 24 hours when I was in community jail last year for like a 5th speeding violation in a small time frame. Anyways my sentence was 5 days. Well the dipshits booking me put me in solitary confinement for what was supposed to be temporary just for an in house doc to evaluate a facial piercing I have and they forgot about me. Anyways long story short. I was in there. The alone part was actually alright. I will say what bothered me was the cement and the bright bright ass lighting (my head was pounding). But yeah the solitary part was nice.

Anyways you know your an introvert when you get a text from an extrovert asking why you wont respond to them in 3 days asking if you hate them (uh no geez so dramatic-I just dont wanna fuckn talk)


----------



## Rere

When you just wrote a reply to this post and it disappears...you have no energy left to rewrite it. :-\


----------



## Kumabutt

when the last time you got a phone call was 2 weeks ago, and it was from your dad.


----------



## MaggieMay

When your mother grounded you to staying in the living room with people instead of in your room alone.


----------



## VinnieBob

when you have more friends online then irl:laughing:


----------



## Generalsurvival

Knowing other introverts have friends and you do not.


----------



## G3M1NI

When your out for a walk at 5 a.m. HOPING No one else is out there... but JUUUST in case you walk swinging a big stick so people will use the sidewalk if they want to pass you from behind.. AND SING REALLY LOUD like your nuts. 😄😄


----------



## lucasred

Does not one equal t'other?


----------



## lucasred

Generalsurvival said:


> Knowing other introverts have friends and you do not.


They do?


----------



## lucasred

When you make sure to be the last one to leave work so you can have the building to yourself.


----------



## dawnfira

When you wait to go grocery shopping between the hours of four and five so there's no-one around and you get home right before the evening rush hour.


----------



## koholint

When this is a truth for you:

"I love you so much but if I don't get enough time to sit by myself in a quiet room soon I _will_ have an emotionally exhausted melt-down and chew my face off."


----------



## Mrs. Mozart

When you're in a Chinese restaurant ordering beef in chili sauce, but they can't really understand what you're saying and ask "chicken in chili sauce?", to which you submissively say "yeah...".


----------



## Breezey

When you go out at really obnoxious and weird times to avoid rush hours and yet you still worry about there being a ton of people waiting in line.


----------



## To_august




----------



## Morn

Today was a public holiday however I had to turn up. 
I am the only person in the office! It is better than time off work. I can play loud music and get through so much work without distractions. Paradise.


----------



## The Tragic

You go for a solitary walk at night because people can see you during the day


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

when you think to yourself "too long, didn't listen" would be much more accurate than "too long, didn't read".
or maybe that's just a reader thing. :cat::abnormal:


----------



## Elaihr

When anything that involves social interaction feels like working. Being with people on a day off makes the day a not-day-off. 

When extroverts don't understand the point stated above.

When you're out for a walk and you see someone walking on the same trail, and you look to see if there's another empty trail you could flee to, or perhaps a good reason to pretend that you're picking flowers next to the trail or something (or berries, or an interesting rock, or whatever) just to have an excuse for not interacting. They'd most likely just walk past you anyway but better safe than sorry! Now, this looks like a very interesting blueberry...

When everyone feels sorry for you for having your birthday on New Years Eve, as no one will ever host a birthday party for you as they're already busy with their own parties and celebrations. You, on the other hand, feel very thankful for being born on such a day. It's great to not be the center of attention!

When you really badly want to say something in response to something someone else has said, but when you speak up you wish nobody would've listened to you. You just wanna say stuff, you don't want people to listen to you saying it!

When you have mastered the art of "mhm"-ing and "uhuh"-ing to keep an extrovert's conversation going, while not hearing much of it, because whatever is going on in your own head is too interesting, and too distracting. It's not to be rude or anything, if they say something interesting you'll hear it! Because you have this awesome filter that sorts out the noise of small talk or bullcrap


----------



## The Tragic

Elaihr said:


> When you have mastered the art of "mhm"-ing and "uhuh"-ing to keep an extrovert's conversation going, while not hearing much of it, because whatever is going on in your own head is too interesting, and too distracting. It's not to be rude or anything, if they say something interesting you'll hear it! Because you have this awesome filter that sorts out the noise of small talk or bullcrap


 I'm thinking that there isn't an introvert in the world who couldn't identify with that one. I CERTAINLY can.


----------



## Purple Skies

When, after having been around people for a while, it starts to feel like your brain has just completed a marathon and you're struggling to form sentences.

When you respond to questions in your head , even if that person isn't talking to you.


----------



## pertracto

When you've been walking a few meters behind your best friend in the street for 20 minutes now cause they're too fast for you but there's no way you're going to scream their name out loud for everyone to hear


----------



## jakeskye

Having a dozen unread texts from friends' chats feels incredibly stressful


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Even when you're self-assured, well, it's a surprise to others you verbally are. As they mostly don't see actions anyway.


----------



## wolfclaw

you change windows on the computer when somebody is coming not because your embarrassed by whats on the monitor you just don't want them knowing

when you are having a bad day and have to commute with somebody you make them drive while you blast music and stare out the window so that you can pretend they don't exist

you have spent a weekend in a hotel just so that you don't have to deal with people you know interrupting your quit time

your on a school bus full of kids and you read for the 7 hours that it takes to reach banff


----------



## The Tragic

wolfclaw said:


> your on a school bus full of kids and you read for the 7 hours that it takes to reach banff


Artistically put.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

When you intentionally wear headphones/earbuds just to deter social interaction during your daily commute from work/school.


----------



## akaSurreal

When you know a friend or pizza is coming soon, so you keep looking out the window because you don't want to be surprised/scared by the doorbell while deep in silent thought.


----------



## Beatriz

When you hear people talking about parties all the time, and you feel weird because you've never even been to a party that isn't a simple birthday party. (This applies more to non-outgoing introverts I guess)

When you are in class thinking about something completely different and then suddenly you realise that you totally zoned out. Then you say to yourself "ok I'll pay attention to class now" but then a minute later you realised you zoned out again. Too many thoughts.

When you're in a group of people and everyone's talking but you're just quiet, not necessarily because you're shy, but because you just don't feel the need to say anything.

When you're at a place full of peole and 30 minutes later you start to think "I'm tired, I want to go home"

When you have a little number of friends but they're enough for you and you don't feel the need to make more friends.


----------



## ZZZVader

You hate the human race and social gatherings, but when you're alone and can overhear a conversation, you mentally become involved and listen intently, as if you were part of it.


----------



## Jordgubb

When your voicemail directs people to your e-mail. 

You've eaten food from several restaurants via take-out.


----------



## arcanus_intus

When you normally show up to work 2 hours before anyone else just so you don't have to deal with people and you can preserve your quiet time.


----------



## tiger4ever

arcanus_intus said:


> When you normally show up to work 2 hours before anyone else just so you don't have to deal with people and you can preserve your quiet time.


Is that so you can leave 2hrs earlier? Cos then I'd do it. Not if it ment a 2hr longer day. 

You are an introvert when you at work have frequent toilet breaks to avoid people, or to simply calm your head. Shit gets real out there.


----------



## Joe2718

wolfclaw said:


> your on a school bus full of kids and you read for the 7 hours that it takes to reach banff



Banff is worth a 7 hour trip on a bus full of kids. 
I'm jealous that you were there. Maybe not jealous because it doesn't affect me at all emotionally. 
It is a place that I do want to see and yet I feel no emotion hearing news that you made it. 
If anything a little happy because someone is going. 


Ok, you know your an introvert when you analyze that you've tried to fit into a social norm of jealousy when they accomplish something that you want.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

If someone tells you to give them more space/privacy, you're hovering, you've crossed their boundaries etc. you feel like you're a horrible person and you've committed a crime.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

When you're capable of lying about your schedule to those who don't get it, even though you hate it, just to have alone time.


----------



## GodsWolfPack07

When you make a million plans in advance but then the day comes to actually follow through on those plans and you just want to be alone that day, so you have to cancel. And feel terribly bad about it.


----------



## pucks

your extroverted friends have to explain to you why it isn't okay to piss on the carpet


----------



## GranChi

pucks said:


> your extroverted friends have to explain to you why it isn't okay to piss on the carpet


I saw this post in an email notification and just had to click on it and confirm my suspicion that it was actually an extrovert making a joke.


----------



## pucks

you know you're an introvert when... you hide under tables in public to avoid eye contact


----------



## will-o'-wisp

...your voice gives out after two hours at the pub because it can't take the pace.


----------



## SuperShock911

You decide to crack a joke and the first remark made is "Holy shit, I thought you were mute."


----------



## The Exception

You put off going to the hairdresser as long as possible because you don't like having to make awkward small talk with them.


----------



## Saturnian Devil

You're glad you get a week off from school but aren't looking forward to awkward conversations at the dinner table on Thanksgiving


----------



## Katealaina

You begrudgingly go out to a party, only to regret your decision 5 minutes in.


----------



## Blue Soul

The fly in your room is louder than you.


----------



## ophelie250

You find yourself not interested in associating with someone, even though you relate to and get along with the person really well.


----------



## Szebora

You know you are an introvert when your mother starts to ask you if it's her fault that you don't want to work with to many people or maybe you've got some complexes, so you try to explain her that when someone doesn't want to hang out with people it means he/she is an introvert (not a freak/shy/scared because of bad upbringing or lack of attention (what the hell)) and then she asks what is the cause of being introverted (yeah, because it's like disease) and can't understand how is this possible somebody just don't like others and it's nothing personal.
So annoying.
And you know you're an introvert when during childhood your mum was all happy when you finally decided to go out with kids instead of reading another book (and she likes reading too, but, huh, you see).
And when you hear it's so unhealthy to spend that much time alone, because human is social animal.
And when you hate living in dorm. I hate it.


----------



## SimplyRivers

You know you're an introvert when people start to forget you even exist.


----------



## yet another intj




----------



## cipherpixy




----------



## cipherpixy

Yep!


----------



## cipherpixy




----------



## TapudiPie

when the main reason you know how to skate is because it helps you return home faster.


----------



## empathetix

...you hate phone calls

...you sometimes make up excuses to avoid hanging out with people

...you tune people out easily

...you sleep after extended periods of socializing


----------



## Carolan

When you totally get Simon and Garfunkel " the sound of silence..."


----------



## itarille

*For Fallout 4 players*

When you complete That quest and end up reloading a previous quicksave just to get back to the way it was before.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

when you get called hateful for expressing your dislike of most people and/or how being around people tires you out.


----------



## HeyThereRock

Wake up.

There are guests in home.

Back to bed.


----------



## Morn

When you are annoyed another introvert steals your spot at the secluded tight corner in a cafe..


----------



## Geejayblue

u don't want to garden (front) because your neighbours might be watching.


----------



## poppy58

when you're only in solitude really 100% yourself


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

compulsiverambler said:


> Hmm, so if there is a hell, the introverts' quarters must basically be an eternal Eastern European basketball game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not to have nightmares guys :biggrin:


Fuck that shit.
Btw is that some sort of weird protest?
Edit: Nevermind.
Wtf is with the fire...!?


----------



## ann18

When your parents keep telling you to go outside and socialize more because humans are social living creatures.


----------



## SoliderOfLight

When you go into a crowd of people and start socializing heavily.

5 seconds later, you feel as if you just finished a 10 mile emotional run.


----------



## jetta

You know you're an introvert when you lock the bathroom door behind you so no one can see you taking a shit...


----------



## jetta

When People think you're arrogant because you don't speak to them, when really they're the arrogant ones for feeling entitled to your attention! Am I right?!


----------



## nekobolas

When you stay in bed 24/7 on the weekend


----------



## cassidyoreli

you know you're an introvert when you get texts to go to a party, and you tell them youre sick. 
"you get sick a lot, maybe you should consider going to a doctor?"


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

You cry inside, you flood your internal organs with tears, get high potassium blood level and end up blowing up an artery. Botting up kills.


----------



## yabwai

You know you are an introvert when you have to abandon your phone for several hours because you don't want to unlock and show that you actually have read the messages...


----------



## veganmagic

When you don't know how to explain to an extravert why you'd rather not talk on the phone with them.


----------



## SharksFan99

You know you're an introvert when you enjoy going for car drives by yourself and sitting in your car listening to music...by yourself.


----------



## Baristachic

When someone calls your phone and you wait for it to stop ringing, then text back "sorry I missed your call. What's up?"


----------



## SharksFan99

When you have to present a 3-4 minute speech in front of the 25 other students in your class and your teacher. To make matters worse, you have to initiate eye contact, so you don't lose marks!


----------



## Siri

When you can actually feel your brain dying, on staying in any dynamic environment for long. Also, when you lose your phone frequently at home.


----------



## pwowq

... when you're eating lunch, work phone rings and you think you thought_ "Damnit! I'm on lunch ffs."_
Everyone nearby chuckles in laughter.


----------



## Sarcdan

You know you're an introvert when you say hi to every animal you see but avoid human interaction.


----------



## PumpkinSpice

you poop alone


----------



## Popinjay

You hide your feelings even from yourself.


----------



## Azimandiel

When you have to go somewhere you like but you prefer to stay at home.


----------



## CosmoJr

You make up a fake social event to get out of a real one.


----------



## HappyCampr1

When you have to make sure you get all your errands done on the way home from work because you know here is no way you're leaving the house again until tomorrow.


----------



## The Impossible Girl

wjs said:


> You're at an office building walking several paces behind someone, and you slow down so you won't have to take the same elevator as them.


Or you speed up and always rush past people...


----------



## Jakuri

Every Wednesday there is a rhythm game club meeting. I have lots of fun there, and I become quite talkative and even hyper, I would say. Regardless of how much I enjoyed, I come home drained, and I don't want to meet anyone and I need to recharge for the entire day the next day (and quite commonly, more than a day, which I prefer)....typical introvert behaviour lol


----------



## BNB

When you eat lunch in your car, not because you have no one to talk to, but because you really don't wanna talk to anyone.


----------



## visceral

When someone cancels on you and you're happy.


----------



## Librarylady

When you've talked to people all week but are so exhausted by it that you're looking forward to spending your weekend alone.


----------



## RoboticForest

When you can start a conversation excited and loud but grow more quiet and monotone as the conversation drags on.

When you've socialized too much while you're standing and you need to sit down or even lie down from exhaustion.

When you start to stutter, get slower in thought or grow more softspoken in a conversation when you're overwhelmed by all the people.


----------



## just.veg

~when you'd much rather stay in your room reading, listening to music, watching movies and talking with friends online than going to a nightclub. 
~when your classmates just totally forget about your existence and leave without you bc you are quiet and don't bother much to talk much to them during breaks or outside of school
~when you never leave home without your earphones 
~when you look for a place somewhere quiet in your school so that you can spend your lunchbreak there instead of the canteen


----------



## Seaside

When you would rather hide and eat nothing than go into a room full of people by yourself to get food.


----------



## courageous_soul

-When you feel like you're "pretending" while being super outgoing around others
-When you take yourself out to eat, go shopping, to museums, or to the park and have a _marvelous_ time
-When you have to deal with stares because you like going out by yourself.... (The worst being restaurants, especially since I'm a young woman)
-When you complain about being so lonely, but anything over two hours of talking is encroaching on your alone time
-When the thought of socializing is much more pleasing than the actual socializing
-When you're constantly looking at your phone to "check the time" when you're out with people, but couldn't care less about time when you're alone 
-When the thought of one social event taking up your "me" time makes you irritable all day
-When the thought of having no obligations to socialize gives you relief
-When you frequently wish to explore nature with no one watching
-When you go for hike and the sight of someone else is ruining the moment
-When you wish you could go to museums after hours and just be by yourself with the art
-When eavesdropping on conversations in public while remaining unnoticed is one of your favorite hobbies


----------



## versace

courageous_soul said:


> -When you're constantly looking at your phone to "check the time" when you're out with people, but couldn't care less about time when you're alone


Or when you're by yourself and constantly checking the time to make the most of your alone time until you have to go somewhere social.


----------



## Marshy

When you're so unhealthy that you make a thread of your daily experiences about avoiding social contact and ask people to post in it to convince you that you're just like everyone else. In doing this you (and the posters) become a contradiction.


----------



## courageous_soul

versace said:


> or when you're by yourself and constantly checking the time to make the most of your alone time until you have to go somewhere social.


yes


----------



## Librarian

You schedule "people time" when it will be closely followed by another "chore."

*Extroverted Friends:* "Hey, that movie was fun why don't we get some quick dessert at the cafe."
*
Me, shameless Introvert:* "ooooh, _sorry guys._ I have to go exercise my dog and pick up groceries. Oh, and dinner. Definitely have to make dinner. And uh, organize. Yeah, my book shelf is _waaaaaaay_ outta hand, seriously you wouldn't know it was mine if it wasn't.., um, ..... in my house. Sooo... I'll be seeing ya. "


----------



## TheTuckingFypo

You know you're an introvert when you leave the house, and your first thought is "I can't wait to get home and sleep."


----------



## INTJikan

obviously...


----------



## Librarylady

When you shut your phone off for a day so people will stop calling/texting you.

...But then you also realize you need it in case of important matters. So in that case, I just ignore most texts (unless important).


----------



## anaconda

Setting up a meeting with nice new people is very difficult. And then you start thinking are they nice and are they genuine or slightly or even more dull to generate you annoying moments that you didn't have when alone... Oh boy...


----------



## Pearl Bailey

Unlike shyness and anti-socialism, which are learned psychological attributes, introversion is thought to be a biological state of being over-sensitive to Dopamine (meaning that too much external stimulation such as socialising exhausts them). You can’t ‘fix’ introversion. There’s no need to ‘fix’ introverts – the world needs introverts as much as it needs extroverts.


----------



## Pearl Bailey

Because intuitives can feel or sense the emotions of others, they often have a difficult time being in crowded places like a mall, concert venue, or fair. Intuitives tend to be more introverted when it comes to social outings. They enjoy one-on-one conversation and detest small talk. Intuitives like to discuss deep topics such as spirituality, mysteries and mystical studies. When they are around a group of people, intuitives might find themselves pulling their energy in and becoming more quiet. Intuitives make great observers of people. They often notice things others tend to miss. If you’re intuitive, it might help you to avoid crowds when possible. If you have to be in a crowded place, give yourself plenty of downtime afterwards so you can recharge your batteries.


----------



## thatweirdnerd

*people alert engaged*
*stays 10 meters away from strangers*


----------



## kjdaniels

When you are perfectly happy with being alone for a few days.


----------



## Marshy

xD im an introvert im so Q U I E T
its kewl to be a L O N E R 
i lack S O C I A L S K I L L S 
if you invite me to go out ill say NOOOOOOOOOOO because im a C O M P L E X M I N D and I love my alone time playing complex videogames and solving intricate puzzles  nice try schnookums but never invite me again because im an I NTROVERT!
but its kewl because people tell me its kewler 2 be an introvert 4 lyf lulzzzzz xDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## kjdaniels

When some of the friends you've made was the result of "extraverts adopting you" as a friend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elegant_Emu.

You wear headphones to avoid conversation in public - mainly on public transport or whilst queueing  hehe


----------



## Librarylady

You reject offers for more friends, since you think you currently have too many.


----------



## Elena13

When you fake text at a party so no one talks to you.


----------



## Ochi96

You make plans for dinner with friends but when the day comes, you don't feel like going :blushed:


----------



## Lastrevio

me irl


----------



## Justmeonhere

When you're so exhausted how social interaction and you want to go home for relax but try to don't say mean things to the others because you're tired.


----------



## The red spirit

Marshy14 said:


> xD im an introvert im so Q U I E T
> its kewl to be a L O N E R
> i lack S O C I A L S K I L L S
> if you invite me to go out ill say NOOOOOOOOOOO because im a C O M P L E X M I N D and I love my alone time playing complex videogames and solving intricate puzzles  nice try schnookums but never invite me again because im an I NTROVERT!
> but its kewl because people tell me its kewler 2 be an introvert 4 lyf lulzzzzz xDDDDDDDDDDDDD


So kawaii


----------



## casepag

When you try to intentionally avoid 97% of the population besides the people you like


----------



## Jeffrei

casepag said:


> When you try to intentionally avoid 97% of the population besides the people you like





Marshy14 said:


> xD im an introvert im so Q U I E T
> its kewl to be a L O N E R
> i lack S O C I A L S K I L L S
> if you invite me to go out ill say NOOOOOOOOOOO because im a C O M P L E X M I N D and I love my alone time playing complex videogames and solving intricate puzzles  nice try schnookums but never invite me again because im an I NTROVERT!
> but its kewl because people tell me its kewler 2 be an introvert 4 lyf lulzzzzz xDDDDDDDDDDDDD


What if I told you that 98% of what you just said could also apply to extroverts?

Also, that post hurts my eyes. :/


----------



## Marshy

Jonneh said:


> What if I told you that 98% of what you just said could also apply to extroverts?


I'd tell you that that is one of the points of the post


----------



## Jeffrei

Marshy14 said:


> I'd tell you that that is one of the points of the post


Ah, my bad. Sarcasm is hard to read. I am curious though, if that was one of the points would you mind sharing the other(s)?


----------



## Marshy

Jonneh said:


> would you mind sharing the other(s)?


Yes, feel free to analyze it or take it at face value. I had something in mind when writing it, don't think it would be fun to give the whole comment a new structure.


----------



## SoCalDave

When you prefer to focus on work rather than socialize with coworkers.


----------



## Rainbowz

When you're secretly happy that the plans got canceled.
When you're with your friend and they invite other people so you just sit there.


----------



## allfinday

When you can spend 3 hours in the bathroom flossing yiur teeth, brushing your hair, listening to music/podcast, and and you feel like you had a full night out 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## iris345

Just avoiding everybody. uck,..


----------



## WarmBreeze

You know your Introverted by the unstoppable speed and determination at which you head home from school after being the first out of the gates at hometime! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WarmBreeze

When you go out of your way to join a new club or learning group that is highly interesting to you - even if your passionate about it, and you drop out after a few weeks!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WarmBreeze

Pyroscope said:


> You walk back from town for an hour and a half late at night purely because you know there won't be anyone in the house all day tomorrow.
> You get annoyed at cars driving past whilst you're walking down a dark road because they're interrupting you.
> You get more excited than most people consider healthy by the idea of having a lock on your bedroom door.
> 
> There didn't seem to be one of these already so I thought I'd start one :laughing:


You get more excited than most people consider healthy by the idea of having a lock on your bedroom door.

I was sooo like that when I lived at home!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

Reila said:


> It is very frustrating. I am a grown woman and sometimes I still feel like the shy kid in the back of the class, who struggles to talk to others. That said, when it comes to business and serious stuff, I can easily bypass this "weakness" of mine, but for casual socialization? Most of the time not approaching a group of people and staying as the lone one is a lot easier.


Yeah, I understand how you feel. I'm technically legally an adult and have been for a few years but... I don't feel like it or act like it? Some people don't understand that I actually enjoy spending long amounts of time alone and make it like there's something terribly wrong with me when I feel shaken up by interacting with people. I love people and friends and interacting but in moderation and when it's planned out. I mean, I know I'm far from perfect but some people are more wired being an I than an E.

I was just at a social gathering with friends a few days ago and I was settled, talking to people and in a corner and then, some other people arrived. I said hi from where I was sitting but was in the middle of the conversation and my friend, he's a great guy but he can be a bit bossy and has a very high E preference. I asked him about MBTI and the only things he can remember is E and possibly F... I would say ENFx maybe ENFJ. He asked me if I was going to get up and greet everyone. I know to an extrovert, it may look like I'm being lazy or deliberately rude but it's just very disorienting for me.


----------



## Elwinz

When relatives (ESxJ's) pays you unexpected visit and you are not mentally ready to leave your room to even greet them.
When relatives pays you a visit and you don't know what to say, and you talk to a dog instead.


----------



## kjdaniels

When after the 9-5 workday of dealing with people, all you want to do is chill and watch Netflix for the rest of the night and not interact with anyone else 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sybow

When your friend asks to come over and you do, you sleep there 1 night and just want to be home at the end of the day, and your entj buddy doesnt understand why.. :dry:


----------



## Cuddly_Cactus

when your walking down the hallway of school or work and see somebody walking toward you and immediately turn around even if it's your best friend.


----------



## Ila

When you feel a sort of satisfaction in doing something meaningful and not telling anyone you did it.


----------



## Electra

You have a fb profile with about 1400 friends but you shut it down because 15 friend constantly send you PM's?


----------



## Surreal Snake

You come online and you know it’s trendy and cool to be one


----------



## Crowbo

You'd like to live in Point Nemo


----------



## Elwinz

When you relate to this


----------



## Dissentient

Elwinz said:


> When you relate to this
> View attachment 788898


Haha! Still hyping myself up for a couple of phone calls as I type this.


----------



## Dissentient

When you have, more than once, heard an unexpected knock on the door and briefly pretended not to exist.


----------



## Paulie

Dissentient said:


> When you have, more than once, heard an unexpected knock on the door and briefly pretended not to exist.


Only briefly, lol!?


----------



## Dissentient

Paulie said:


> Only briefly, lol!?


:rolling: Assuming they go away quickly. If not, we have problems!


----------



## Reila

When you only team up with people in online games for the extra experience points (or the equivalent), not because you actually want to share the moment.


----------



## Ila

You can schedule alone time even when you are hosting friends for a whole week. Then, after spending some time alone, you feel so happy and proud of the fact you can be both social and an introvert at the same time.


----------



## Ariviel

You know you and your best friend are both introverts when you both make a plan, dont say or do anything when the time comes and pretend it never was scheduled and after you have had enough alone time you call each other and talk about how you both faked it and how lovely it was, then eventually end up strengthening your bond without even hanging out :hugs::rolling:


----------



## ShadowMan

You know you’re introvert when your friends plans for all of you to hangout was cancelled and you act like you cared but deep down you’re relieved and happy as hell.


----------



## Dissentient

When you relate to this as much as you find it funny.


----------



## Reila

You are home alone. Someone rings the doorbell or the phone rings. You heart sinks...


----------



## Cuddly_Cactus

When you want to have friends but are more comfortable and happy by yourself


----------



## Koniak

...when you get a literal heart attack every time you hear the doorbell or a knock to the door.


----------



## Ila

When everyone in your family is an introvert (and lazy) and you enjoy spending time together with them chatting but then spending time on the internet in the same room, playing videogames and eating sweets without planning to do anything specific. 

I love it!h:


----------



## AdemilsonM

Lol. So true.


----------



## shekoufeh

You know you are an introvert when at least one time you thought you have Aspergers, Schizoid,... .


----------



## visceral

When ppl are yelling at you and you just smile innocently while coming up with snarky counters for their false arguments in your head 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crystalmiasma

People drain you


----------



## PinkLink

When you spend the whole day by yourself doing your own thing and go to bed relaxed because you didn't have to associate with others.


----------



## danthemanklein

You work at WalMart, sign on the register, and already want to get off the second you get on.


----------



## SirCanSir

When you fail to follow the extraverts.


----------



## Seaside

When you hope people don’t notice you and decide to talk because you know it might be exhausting to exchange small talk. Even the thought of it is exhausting!


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

You know you're an introvert when you are perfectly content spending the night drinking tea, reading a book alone and are content to have no interruptions.


----------



## Crowbo

You can relate to this on a spiritual level


----------



## danthemanklein

When you forget to text your friend back because you're so focused on what you want to do alone.


----------



## Coobear

You _may_ be an introvert if, when forced to leave a voicemail, you suddenly forget how to speak like a normal human being and your voicemail is filled with 'er', 'uh', and possibly a horrifyingly awkward pause.... Or maybe that's just me h:


----------



## Coobear

danthemanklein said:


> When you forget to text your friend back because you're so focused on what you want to do alone.


Yup


----------



## Reila

A few years back I would sometimes tell my mother to tell friends who came to this house that I wasn't present, even though I was. I just didn't want to talk to anyone. I suppose this is more about me being an ass than an introverted.


----------



## Sidhe Draoi

when you only leave your house to get something to eat.


----------



## Paterson

you're leaving a party at someones home and realize that you spent most of your time socializing with the family dog.


----------



## Rithrius

Paterson said:


> you're leaving a party at someones home and realize that you spent most of your time socializing with the family dog.


That happened to me about a week ago. Except they had like 7 dogs. :v



When you straight up ignore texts from people who ask you to join them outside because you can't think of a basic excuse that doesn't sound made up.


----------



## NightTimeShadow

You put off making a very important phone call because you hate forced interaction, especially on the phone.


----------



## Elspeth

When you avoid going to the hairdressers' because they always seem to want to make conversation and you really don't want to.

When going to church, or any large-ish social meeting, becomes a major trial, but you go (at least partly) because you feel you NEED social interaction. By the time you've been there for half an hour, you are just exhausted and can't wait to go home.


----------



## Ariviel

when your extrovert friends just cant understand how come your favourite activity on a friday night is staying at home listening playlists and relaxing.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

You know you're an introvert when creating smalltalk is awkward and painful for you.


----------



## danthemanklein

You consider your home as the perfect solitary for you.


----------



## ememily

You just wanna chill by yourself at home most of the time and never get bored haha


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

You know you're an introvert when it is a struggle to get your internalized thoughts into words and once you do, they never come out the way you intended them to.


----------



## Amyace

You literally do a U turn to avoid having a basic human interction with a person youre not close to, who talks a lot


----------



## danthemanklein

You want to stay in bed or home the entire day doing whatever you want to do without someone telling you what to do.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

You know you're an introvert when you get a feeling of dread when your phone rings.


----------



## Emotionally scary mothers

Your culture lacks healthy role models who reflect or exhibit your natural psychological/behavioral tendencies, leading to an identity crisis coupled with a feeling of there being something that's fundamentally wrong with you which can negatively affect and compromise your ability to accept and love yourself, and lead to self-sabotaging or otherwise self-abusive behaviors that can last up to and continue throughout adulthood if you don't receive the (generally lacking) help, guidance and social support that you need.


----------



## Solariopa

When you don't like it when someone randomly comes into your room when you want quiet time.


----------



## Super Luigi

Froody Blue Gem said:


> You know you're an introvert when creating smalltalk is awkward and painful for you.


So anyone that is terrible at small talk, cannot be an Extrovert?

honest question, not trying to challenge you


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit

Emotionally scary mothers said:


> Your culture lacks healthy role models who reflect or exhibit your natural psychological/behavioral tendencies, leading to an identity crisis coupled with a feeling of there being something that's fundamentally wrong with you which can negatively affect and compromise your ability to accept and love yourself, and lead to self-sabotaging or otherwise self-abusive behaviors that can last up to and continue throughout adulthood if you don't receive the (generally lacking) help, guidance and social support that you need.


^This so much

Resolved some of this struggle in myself but my problem now is that I need the space to really get away from people. The lack of help and general support is enraging to say the least which is one of many reasons why I despise society and will be joyous for its demise. I look forward to future generations making the world a wonderful loving place that we sadly are not likely to experience.


----------



## danthemanklein

Solariopa said:


> When you don't like it when someone randomly comes into your room when you want quiet time.


Yup. So true, can’t stand that at all.


----------



## JessGardenia

-You can be heard saying, "I don't want to people today."
-You bring a book or your phone everywhere
-You sit alone, and everyone tries to sit with you (because you're "lonely") and you just kinda want them to leave.


----------



## Super Luigi

You want to have a job at home so you have all of your conveniences without any micromanagement on what you can do.


----------



## TallGreen

Emotionally scary mothers said:


> Your culture lacks healthy role models who reflect or exhibit your natural psychological/behavioral tendencies, leading to an identity crisis coupled with a feeling of there being something that's fundamentally wrong with you which can negatively affect and compromise your ability to accept and love yourself, and lead to self-sabotaging or otherwise self-abusive behaviors that can last up to and continue throughout adulthood if you don't receive the (generally lacking) help, guidance and social support that you need.


haha, so tru


----------



## danthemanklein

You want a job that doesn't have to deal with angry customers.


----------



## Super Luigi

when this is your result from this test

How Do Others See You - PlayBuzz

Super Shy

Others see you as the quiet type who would rather play it safe than take a risk. You seem to enjoy your quaint solitude and take initiative to have plenty of "you time." However, while you are not necessarily unapproachable, if you want to truly shock your daily acquaintances, pick up a new, daring hobby, or even be the first to start the conversation with stranger.


----------



## danthemanklein

When you're super quiet around the group and even one-on-one conversations.


----------



## Super Luigi

I must have been in a bad mood when I took that test.


----------



## danthemanklein

You listen way more than you talk.


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit

When you are tired of society and just want to live a quiet comfortable life without needing to be the rat on the wheel in the 9 to 5 corporate hell.


----------



## Lucan1010

When you pay extra to get a college dorm with a private bedroom.


----------



## L P

When you don't want to go to that party, but you still want to be invited lol.


----------



## TallGreen

Lord Pixel said:


> When you don't want to go to that party, but you still want to be invited lol.


When you go to the party, everyone is awesome and chill, but you still regret going.


----------



## danthemanklein

You're with a group of people and start daydreaming/thinking in your head for fun, while not paying attention to the people around you.


----------



## Corelogic6

When people in your office see you come out to use the restroom at 3 pm and say "Oh, I didn't even know you were here!"

When you keep your door closed despite being a littler warmer than you prefer, to keep away from all the extroverting.

When your only answer to the above behavior is that you genuinely enjoy your coworkers but you are just "in the zone."


----------



## Rascal01

You finally retire to a place so remote that a passing vehicle is an oddity that it gets your attention.

You hate the sound of a ringing telephone so much that you want to tear it off the wall and throw it out the window. A phone call means you have to talk to someone, and that usually means trouble.

Your best friend could be someone’s ashes in an urn.

You make a list of requirements when seeking a spouse. Number one is they be mute or comatose.

An extrovert comes into your home. You offer them a drink to shut them up. Five minutes later you excuse yourself to make an urgent call to Murder Incorporated.

Your very best friends are all animals.

You haven’t spoken to your family in 40 years. If you don’t hear from them for another 40 it will be just fine.

Someone sends you a greeting card that plays a tune. You open it and become unhinged because it has broken the silence you cherish.

Your television is set on mute. So is your radio.

You are marooned alone on the moon and a rescue ship arrives. Now you are really angry. Your perfect world has just been ruined.

You wear hearing protection at the office.

A hot date is sitting in the same room with your love in front of a nice fire. You both are reading silently. Neither of you wants to use their spoon to stir their tea, lest the sound they make offend the other. Yes, you love this person. They are employed as a professional librarian, which you much admire. The evening ends with a hug and they depart. Not a word has been spoken. It was an encounter so cherished you record it in your diary.

Your windows have three layers of drapes and the glass has been painted black.

Your nearest neighbor lives in another state.

You haven’t heard your own voice in so long that when you finally speak the sound startles you.

The sound of music sets your hair on fire.

You spent more money sound proofing your house than a heart transplant costs.

Your doorbell rings unexpectedly and you hide under your bed.

You are sentenced to 25 years to life in prison. On arrival you ask for solitary confinement. Though you have been wrongly convicted, you find the accommodations delightful and opt to stay where you are.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Sleeping alone is more of the biggest relax-ment than chilling with other people chilling.


----------



## anabel

You charge your mind battery when you're alone, not when you're hanging out with friends. 

You just keep finding new stuff to do in your room, it being either the most stupid thing or the most interesting thing.

You went to a party yesterday and your friends are already thinking of the next one, but what you're thinking of is the month you will need to recover from that one.

Sent from my Aquaris M5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dissentient

When you make plans in a more social mood, but immediately regret it and dread the planned event as it nears.


----------



## joystick

You know you are an introvert when you like sitting under the sun and swimming on and off and then going home and play the DOOM V, and then you go to work and you feel like "f#4k you people, you are all wrong, " and then you do the job again, and then you go around and thinking of chess, and gaming, after feeding your child, dance with her, watch films with her, play the piano, which will put her to sleep eventually, and then you go back playing games, and then you wake up, and start again, independent


----------



## joystick

I have been in this situation so many times that was an insight, thanks


----------



## Sidhe Draoi

You relate to this:


----------



## Neige Noire

When you don't want to leave home for the rest of eternity.


----------



## Forest Nymph

You hear all of you roommates laughing loudly upstairs and forego even getting a snack in the kitchen so you can avoid them, so you can drink wine, listen to classic rock and watch horror movies in peace.


----------



## CountZero

Pyroscope said:


> You know you're an introvert when a nightclub to you is like a church is to Lucifer


So if I go to a nightclub, I'll explode in flames? Cool! Might hurt a wee bit though.

...back on topic...

This may be controversial for some, but it fits me...

The prospect of being stuck in a car with one person for hours is _*so*_ much less terrifying than going to an arena concert downtown.


----------



## AncientOak

You own a house, and rent out a room or two to roommates, (not because you* want* to live with others but because you *need *the rent income to pay for your house...) but because you really want to be alone from the minute you get home from work (where -- yikes -- you had to interact with others), you put a refrigerator and hot plate and microwave in your own bedroom. Yes, you own a house and own a large well outfitted kitchen but your need for privacy prevents you from comfortably using your own kitchen. So, even though you own a home, you end up using a "kitchen" that is tinier than any kitchen you ever had as a tenant in an apartment, before you owned a home.


----------



## AshOrLey




----------



## Crowbo

You have more I than E


----------



## effysunshine

You choose going for a long positive walk instead of meeting people in town.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L P

When you let a friend stay at your house for months and they complain that you are in your room too much.


----------



## Pr0sper

People exhaust you.


----------



## Sidhe Draoi

you know youre an introvert when your idea of a romantic evening is when you and your partner read books quietly to yourselves together.


----------



## 545769

When you haven’t seen your sister in a couple months. She visits where you are staying and you both tell the hosts you are going to my room to get some sister time since we haven’t seen each other in so long. We both drop on the bed and fall asleep. Hehe


----------



## The Tragic

You break from tradition and reply to a thread on Personality Cafe instead of spending the night on Facebook and talking with your closest friends and people that you have mbti traits in common with in a similar channel


----------



## Zeri

starberryGhost said:


> You relate to this:


:-D


----------



## Scoobyscoob

When you don't talk often except with close friends and family.


----------



## TemP14y3R

When I can spot you stand still at a party and I need to dance in front of you to get your attention


----------



## bearlybreathing

When the worst thing about being in the hospital is someone coming in every two minutes asking how you're doing and if you're okay.


----------



## ggezzo

You pretend you don't hear someone and walk into a random store when somebody is trying to get your attention in public
People tell you to get out more


----------



## natalioz

You know you're an introvert when a nightclub to you is like a church is to Lucifer


----------



## Elspeth

Scoobyscoob said:


> When you don't talk often except with close friends and family.


:smug: Who else IS there?


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Elspeth said:


> :smug: Who else IS there?


Is that a serious question or are you just being an introvert?


----------



## Elspeth

Scoobyscoob said:


> Is that a serious question or are you just being an introvert?


Semi-serious.

For my particular life, I "KNOW" very few people. My family, near and far, is very small. I don't count Doctors and nurses, Shopkeepers... Cafe managers, waitresses. I mean, acquaintances but not friends.

Who else is there?

Oh, hubby goes to church. He occasionally introduces me to his friends from church. (I don't go to church because of allergy issues.)


----------

